# Here comes the Boom.



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

*Introduction:*

As some of you may know I am looking to compete this year. I was going to go for one in April but due to work commitments, travelling, a few weekends away and a day long tattoo session coming up in between I have decided to go for a later show. So I have decided on the 19th July UKBFF Ultimate Amateurs Classic Class competition.

This will give me the chance to bulk for 10 weeks and then a 14 weeks prep. I did a demo run for prep last year and I came in very well in a shorter time, that said I hadn't bulked up. I have never actually bulked properly.

So I am intending on a mini 10 weeks bulk to bring up some flagging areas. I know this does not seem like a long enough to time to bulk but my body responds extremely quickly to any changes I make (put on 1 stone and 8lbs in 2 weeks over xmas)

I will be logging both the bulk and prep in here.

*History:*

Training for about 7 years. I have been on and off cycle for about 5 years, using test and mast mostly, few times with tren,I have been on BCsince September last year.

*Stats:*

5'11, 88kg, bf 7% (Calipers),

*Diet:*

Diet is IIFYM. Calories are set to 2600 - 325C, 45F, 220P - I will be adding 200-300 calories a week or when weight stops going up (I weigh everyday, works for me)

I have discovered that I am lactose intolerant and allergic to soya, this makes life very hard when it comes to supplements as both diary and soya are in everything! This means though that I am not tempted by certain things and I find it easier to stay clean because I cant buy anything!

*Training*

My training is currently LPP-LPPR very very high volume and very high intensity (very little rest periods), this is just what works for me, I know many may see it as overkill but I really enjoy it and it does work for me. Sets will be rep sets of 20-12 pyrmainds, this may or may not be optimal for growth but It has worked in the past. So long as the weights are going up each week.

On leg day I do not squat due to a genuine knee injury, this is why hit quads with so many reps, and as you can see in the pictures they are not to bad.

Cardio is done every morning fasted. Power walk or intermittent running with the dog for 40-50 minutes, normally burn around 400-500 calories.

*Meds:*

For bulk.

All Wildcat.

Weeks 1-8 600 Test, 600 Mast, 300 Tren

Weeks 1-4 50mg Oxy ED (Taken Pre-Workout - Switch to winnie for cut)

Weeks 1-8 50mg Proviron ED

Weeks 1-8 20MG Cialis ED (For BP)

Weeks 1-8 12.5mg Aromasin EOD (Adjusted if needed)

Weeks 1-8 1000iu HCG

I will have a few weeks cruise between the bulk and cut and then go onto short esters for the prep.

*Supplements*

All from @TheProteinWorks

Egg white protein.

Raze Pre Workout then 10g added glutamine, 5g creatine

BCAA - 10g ED Pre Cardio

Vitamin C 10g ED.

Vitamin D3 - 10,000iu ED.

Omega 3 - 3 capsules every morning.

Caffeine - 200mg ED Pre Cardio.

Green Tea - After every meal.

Digestive Enzymes - 2 during every meal.

Water - 5 Litres a day

Pictures:

The pictures below are a few weeks old but nothing has changed. I will however get some better ones as I go.

View attachment 119741




































https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2F-muBCzrXF6%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dm.r.berry


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

In for this. Your in some nick already. all the best.

is 2600 your maintence? Do you have meals that are staples in your diet or does it vary everyday?

Interested to see your training workouts


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> In for this. Your in some nick already. all the best.
> 
> is 2600 your maintence? Do you have meals that are staples in your diet or does it vary everyday?
> 
> Interested to see your training workouts


 I have been on 2300 calories a day for the last 4 months, just seeing how lean I could get. Going to add 300 in at a time and see how that goes.

My maintenance is about 2600-2800.

Everyday is similar. Typical day is below

M1: 100-150g cream of rice, 30g egg white protein

M2: 50G pastrami or ham with 50g cream of rice (drink)

M3: 200G chicken, 50g cream of rice, 200g aspargus or green beans

M4: same as meal 2 with but 100g rice

M5: 300G Cod, 400 white or potato, 150 green beans

That is around 2200-2300 so now I am just adding in more fats at breakfast, and protein to get me to 2600 for now.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good buddy. In for this as you already know


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I have been on 2300 calories a day for the last 4 months, just seeing how lean I could get. Going to add 300 in at a time and see how that goes.
> 
> My maintenance is about 2600-2800.
> 
> ...


 When not using tren, does test and mast dose stay same? Thinking of using mast myself with test and winstrol cos I'm using tren at moment and it makes me not want my gf coming near me! Ha!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sen said:


> When not using tren, does test and mast dose stay same? Thinking of using mast myself with test and winstrol cos I'm using tren at moment and it makes me not want my gf coming near me! Ha!


 The veins in my legs are all the evidence that is needed to say you dont need tren. Mast is great just with test at 600mg of both, for me anyway. I am only adding tren in because I want to add some more muscle mass and then cut again.

The sex drive on Mast is insane also.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck mate, great starting point!

Whats a leg workout look like? I struggle with a very tight lower back so squats are a no go for me too


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Beast mate look awesome already :thumb .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking awesome, in for this! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Good luck, looking great already.

Not sure I would cruise in between bulk and cut. Certainly wouldn't advise typical cruise dose, maybe 500mg test at least. IMO you may as well continue bulk, straight in to prep.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

In for this good luck Bud.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> I have discovered that I am lactose intolerant and allergic to soya, this makes life very hard when it comes to supplements as both diary and soya are in everything! This means though that I am not tempted by certain things.


 Intolerances are a nightmare, especially if you want to use protein powders and stuff.

I've not touched any in about 15years or more as they really do make me feel awful.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Good luck, looking great already.
> 
> Not sure I would cruise in between bulk and cut. Certainly wouldn't advise typical cruise dose, maybe 500mg test at least. IMO you may as well continue bulk, straight in to prep.


 Thanks mate.

Glad someone said this, It was what I was thinking to be fair.

I have a BP monitor and getting bloods done, so long as everything is in check I will go straight through I think.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

im in for the ride


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Goodluck mate, great starting point!
> 
> Whats a leg workout look like? I struggle with a very tight lower back so squats are a no go for me too


 Typical leg day.



Leg Extension 90 Degree 4x20

Leg Extension 45 Degree 4x20

Leg Extension 25 Degree 4x20

Single Leg Extension 4x20 (Left leg only)

Leg Press 4 x 20

Stiffleg Deadlift 4x20,18,15,12

Lying Leg Curl 4x20,18,15,12

Seated Heel Raise 5x20,18,15,12,10

Standing Heel Raise 5x20,18,15,12,10

Leg Raise 4x25

Weighted Decline Situp 4x25


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

never tried cream of rice before do you prefer it over oats? Does it fill you up like oats?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> The veins in my legs are all the evidence that is needed to say you dont need tren. Mast is great just with test at 600mg of both, for me anyway. I am only adding tren in because I want to add some more muscle mass and then cut again.
> 
> The sex drive on Mast is insane also.


 So would a skinny maggot like myself need 600mg or would something around 400 be enough to start with?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> never tried cream of rice before do you prefer it over oats? Does it fill you up like oats?


 Oats leave me bloated for hours.

I love the stuff, it does fill you up but for not as long.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sen said:


> So would a skinny maggot like myself need 600mg or would something around 400 be enough to start with?


 What are your stats?

For a cut or a bulk?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Intolerances are a nightmare, especially if you want to use protein powders and stuff.
> 
> I've not touched any in about 15years or more as they really do make me feel awful.


 I would advise using collagen peptide protein, if you suffer from a lactose intolerance -

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/hydrolysed-collagen-peptide/11067704.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK21582/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19465192

Has higher nitrogen retention than whey.

@BoomTime


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I would advise using collagen peptide protein, if you suffer from a lactose intolerance -
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/hydrolysed-collagen-peptide/11067704.html
> 
> ...


 Ah, sounds interesting, I will take a look.

Thanks for this.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Today's food is below. Only decided I am bulking for 10 weeks today so slowly adding 300 calories a week or as weight stalls.

M1: 1 cinnamon and rasin bagel with 20g @TheProteinWorks toffee crunch peanut butter, and 30g egg white protein, 1 nature valley bar

M2: 70g Pastrami, 50g cream of rice

M3: 200g chicken, 150g asparagus,50g stuffing, 50g cream of rice

M4: 70g pastrami 50g cream of rice

Pre workout - 1 serving of raze, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine

M5: 300g cod, 400g white potato, 150g green beans

For pictures of my all of my food etc my instagram is https://www.instagram.com/m.r.berry/

I will be posting pics of food on here also though for those of you that don't have IS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBBPFyJ4rXJw%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dm.r.berry


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> What are your stats?
> 
> For a cut or a bulk?


 Cut. I'm 5ft 8 and 12 stone 3. I'm dieting. Struggle eating enough to bulk so gonna go low bf and stay as low as I can for as long as I can.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Cut. I'm 5ft 8 and 12 stone 3. I'm dieting. Struggle eating enough to bulk so gonna go low bf and stay as low as I can for as long as I can.


 I would go with the 400 then. Just enough to ensure you dont loose any muscle. cut slowly enough and you wont anyway really. I actually added 8lbs in my cut and lost 10% bf on 600test and 600 mast (with calliper test)


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

In for this also! Gave you a wee follow on insta to track your progress there too.

Good Luck


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

p.cullen said:


> In for this also! Gave you a wee follow on insta to track your progress there too.
> 
> Good Luck


 Thanks man.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I would go with the 400 then. Just enough to ensure you dont loose any muscle. cut slowly enough and you wont anyway really. I actually added 8lbs in my cut and lost 10% bf on 600test and 600 mast (with calliper test)


 Thanks a lot. I'd struggle to put 8lbs on on a bulk! Ha!

You look about 15 years younger on your Instagram than you do on here!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a a look at ig and you're in great shape mate well done!!

I see you have a young lad and you also said you've been on for 5yrs, how did that happen?! Do you cycle or just got a little surprise on a b&c?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In for this too! You're in phenomenal shape already!

Loving the stuffing btw :thumb:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a a look at ig and you're in great shape mate well done!!
> 
> I see you have a young lad and you also said you've been on for 5yrs, how did that happen?! Do you cycle or just got a little surprise on a b&c?


 Taking gear doesn't mean you can't have kids. My son was conceived on test and tren! It shows too!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In for this. Looking good and I like the way you train with the high volume, just followed you on IG lad.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sen said:


> Taking gear doesn't mean you can't have kids. My son was conceived on test and tren! It shows too!


 Haha, I know it's not complete castration but I've been on a couple of years so it's encouraging to hear about these things in case I decide I want them


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Haha, I know it's not complete castration but I've been on a couple of years so it's encouraging to hear about these things in case I decide I want them


 Looking at me you'd probably not think I'd used gear but honestly I've been on and off since about 21 years old and I'm 33 now. Son is 2 next month. Never done pct or f**k all.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Had a a look at ig and you're in great shape mate well done!!
> 
> I see you have a young lad and you also said you've been on for 5yrs, how did that happen?! Do you cycle or just got a little surprise on a b&c?


 I haven't been on for 5 years, I have used on and off for 5 years and been B&C for about a year


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

In, best of luck to you mate!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Thanks a lot. I'd struggle to put 8lbs on on a bulk! Ha!
> 
> You look about 15 years younger on your Instagram than you do on here!


 I shaved the beard off


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> In for this. Looking good and I like the way you train with the high volume, just followed you on IG lad.


 Topman, been stalking you for a few weeks already! haha


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I would go with the 400 then. Just enough to ensure you dont loose any muscle. cut slowly enough and you wont anyway really. I actually added 8lbs in my cut and lost 10% bf on 600test and 600 mast (with calliper test)


 On how much/little calorie deficit did you manage that?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

superpube said:


> On how much/little calorie deficit did you manage that?


 I was in a calorie deficit at the end of around 600 but it was over 16 weeks going from 2800 to 2600, 2600-2500, 2500-2300

I kept carbs at around 320-350 and 2 big cheat meals a week. Protein was at 180-200 and fats at 25-35


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I was in a calorie deficit at the end of around 600 but it was over 16 weeks going from 2800 to 2600, 2600-2500, 2500-2300
> 
> I kept carbs at around 320-350 and 2 big cheat meals a week. Protein was at 180-200 and fats at 25-35


 Cool

Thanks


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Defo keep an eye on this. You look in incredible shape already so eager to see how this turns out. Good work.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ohh_danielson said:


> Defo keep an eye on this. You look in incredible shape already so eager to see how this turns out. Good work.


 Thanks.

I haven't used Tren for a long while and I react very quickly and very well to things, I am excited to see how much mass I can put on.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Following this mate. In great shape already so be good to see where you get to.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In for this bud looking great :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> In for this bud looking great :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate.

Just got back in from a killer pull workout. I felt like I could train all night. I will post up the workout tomorrow morning. Night all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Good luck mate, looking superb already!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Had an epic pull session last night.

Its only the first day of higher calories and already feeling the benefits, more alert and awake, loads of every, drive and pump in the gym. Cant wait to see how things go when Tren arrives.

Workout was: (Yes I am fully aware its very high volume)



Lat Pulldown 4x20,18,15,12

Palms In Pull Down 4x20,18,15,12

Seated Wide Row 4x20,18,15,12

Seatd Cable Close Row 4x20,18,15,12

Straight Arm Pull Down 4x20,18,15,12

Face Pulls (Straight Bar) 4x20,18,15,12

Bicep Barbell Curl 4x20,18,15,12

Hammer Curl 4x20,18,15,12

DB Shrugs 6x20,18,16,14,12

Behind BB Shrugs 6x20,16,14,12

Cable Delt Flye 4x20,18,15,12

Forearm DB Curl 4x20,18,15,12

Leg Raise 4x25

Weighted Decline Situp 4x25


I did not record any weights today as my week has been all over the place and not in order so weights will be logged for this new workout as of Monday.

I felt like I could of trained all night to be fair.

Jabbed the last lot of Test and Mast this morning until my TTM turns up. @Chelsea I am going to be running 600 test, 600 mast, 300 tren, 50mg oxy pre workout, 50mg proviron a day, 1000iu hcg a week, would you say armosain at 12.5mg eod is enough or should i start with ed and cut back if e is to low? Your thoughts please mate. Asking you as I know you are on the same meds.

I did 800mg test and 600 mast. I did the extra bit of test as it what was left in the vial.

Here is a shoddy picture from workout.










Woke up this morning and weighed in at 13.10. That is a 4lb loss over night. This will be due to water weight I was holding as I have been away in Latvia on business so diet went to s**t.

Today food is looking to be the below:

m1 2 cinnamon bagels, 30 peanut butter, 30g egg white protein, 3 cod liver oil, nature valley bar

m2 100g cream of rice 50g pastrami

m3 200g chicken, 50g stuffing 50 cream of rice, nature valley bar

m4 100g cream of rice 50g pastrami

pre workout raze, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine

m5 200g chicken, 400 spud, 150 green beans


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

That is an epic workout lol. Do you always train with such volume?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> That is an epic workout lol. Do you always train with such volume?


 There or there about.

I was doing volume days and heavy days but I found I grew at the same rate but did not enjoy it as much.

I enjoy pump training the most and so long as the weights are increasing each week to a point I like to think this is still progressive overload. Sometimes its horrible because I don't get DOMS at all ever, so I think I'm not training hard enough


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Had an epic pull session last night.
> 
> Its only the first day of higher calories and already feeling the benefits, more alert and awake, loads of every, drive and pump in the gym. Cant wait to see how things go when Tren arrives.
> 
> ...


 Oh my lord......i would die with that much volume!!!! Have you always trained like that? I would do eod to start with Aromasin mate, no point needlessly doing more when you could get away with doing less 

Looking lean mate!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Oh my lord......i would die with that much volume!!!! Have you always trained like that? I would do eod to start with Aromasin mate, no point needlessly doing more when you could get away with doing less
> 
> Looking lean mate!!


 Most of the time yes. I have tried heavy weights and a few different ways of training but I always come back to this style. I will be monitoring weights very carefully and if size and strength is not going up I may switch to some more strength based training, just love the pump training so much and find I manage it well.

Thanks mate, will do. That is what I am doing now anyway so will continue with it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Most of the time yes. I have tried heavy weights and a few different ways of training but I always come back to this style. I will be monitoring weights very carefully and if size and strength is not going up I may switch to some more strength based training, just love the pump training so much and find I manage it well.
> 
> Thanks mate, will do. That is what I am doing now anyway so will continue with it.


 Fair play mate, you gotta find what works for you. Main thing is that you dont just get obsessed with the pump though, if you are getting stronger then generally you are getting bigger but the lifts still have to be for a decent amount of reps. This training is clearly keeping you lean though so its definitely working.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, you gotta find what works for you. Main thing is that you dont just get obsessed with the pump though, if you are getting stronger then generally you are getting bigger but the lifts still have to be for a decent amount of reps. This training is clearly keeping you lean though so its definitely working.


 I will keep that in mind.

In fact it is why I have changed the reps from 4 x sets of 20-15 to 20-12. So I can hit some heavier weight for the lower reps. I am going to be aiming to add 2.5-5kg a week in terms of weights going up, but keeping the form and squeeze ect.

Will log here how it all goes.

Will be adding some deads in here and there and have always been pretty strong with those for my weight (220 1rm at 88kg) Looking forward to seeing how I react to higher cals and tren.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> I will keep that in mind.
> 
> In fact it is why I have changed the reps from 4 x sets of 20-15 to 20-12. So I can hit some heavier weight for the lower reps. I am going to be aiming to add 2.5-5kg a week in terms of weights going up, but keeping the form and squeeze ect.
> 
> ...


 Just make sure you dont gas yourself on those high rep ones mate, remember the quote by one of the biggest, strongest and best looking bodybuilders......

"A pump looks good for an hour, muscle looks good for a lifetime".........Me


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Just make sure you dont gas yourself on those high rep ones mate, remember the quote by one of the biggest, strongest and best looking bodybuilders......
> 
> "A pump looks good for an hour, muscle looks good for a lifetime".........Me


 I normally go balls to the wall fail on the last 2 sets, and use the first 2 for the pump, stretch of the fascia and to fill it with blood/nutrients ect. If I find I cant lift as heavy as I want on the lower reps I will switch it about for some more strength based stuff and in turn size


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Tonight's workout was another epic one. Calories have been around 3k today as I was just so hungry.

Dumbell shoulder press (all sets of 4 x20 18 15 10)

Behind the back cable flyes

Cable front raises

Incline dumbell press

Decline dumbell press

Tricep push down bar

Tricep push down v bar

Reverse tricep push down

Leg raises 4 x 25

Weighted decline sit up 3 X 25

Strength is through the roof already and I haven't started tren or oxy yet just the increase in food.

Will start recording weights as of Monday

Helping the misses mum move house tomorrow and then doing legs.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Tonight's workout was another epic one. Calories have been around 3k today as I was just so hungry.
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press (all sets of 4 x20 18 15 10)
> 
> ...


 Sort of weights you shifting on the presses mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Sort of weights you shifting on the presses mate?


 I was easing into the workout this week but started at 25 kg and went to 40kg. Will be maybe doing less reps and more weight though as the weeks go on. So long as I am adding 2.5 kg a week to each set I will be happy.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Already follow you on Instagram, didn't realise you had a log up.

In. All the best mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BTS93 said:


> Already follow you on Instagram, didn't realise you had a log up.
> 
> In. All the best mate.


 Thanks Mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a picture from yesterdays workout.

Calories have only been increased to 2800 so far and already I am gaining, TTM is not here until Monday and no Oxy yet ethier. Big times ahead I feel.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys,

Yesterday I ate pretty much what ever I wanted. 3 bagels with 60g peanut butter, 60g egg protein, 4 nature valley bars, 100g rice, pack of pastrami, large chicken roast dinner, a sticky toffee pudding, 1 cinnamon swirl, 2 blueberry muffins, 4 oatmeal and raisin cookies and 2 lion bars and then chicken patatas bravas for tea from M and S.

Still feeling a little bloated from it today but that should die down by tomorrow. It is mainly because I am lactose intolerant and a lot of the above had milk in. Doh!

Weight has started to creep back up now, Calories have been bumped up to 3000 as of today. Today's food is looking like this

M1 3 cinnamon raisin bagels, 60g peanut butter

M2 2 slices wholemeal bread, 1 pack of itlain ham

M3 500g stuffed chicken joint 50g rice

M4 100g rice pack of pastrami

pre workout - 1 serving of raze, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine

M5 200g fajita chicken 100g rice

Push today, will post how that goes later.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I hadn't dead lifted in over a year but as the bulk is on I decided to give it a go again on Saturday and managed to get 170kg quite easily,easing myself back in. Looking forward to watching the weight go up.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fmatthew.berry.18847%2Fvideos%2F536901553154089%2F

View attachment video-1454925877.mp4


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Woke up this morning, another half a pound heavier so going to keep cals at 3100 for a few days until it stalls, then add 300 calories.

Last night's workout was great again. I have started logging weights. I started nice and low to give my self plenty of room to increase the weights of each rep set as the weeks go on. I am going to concentrate at first increasing the weights of the last two sets first (lower reps sets). All weights in KG, all sets 20, 18, 15 12.



Dumbell Miliatry Press 20, 22.5, 25, 30

Behind Cable Laterial Raises 5, 6, 7.5 10

Cable Front Rasises 15, 20, 25, 25

Incline Dumbell Bench Press 20, 22.5, 25, 30

Decline Dumbell Bench Press 25, 30, 30 30

Trciep Push Down (Bar)6plates, 7, 8, 8

Trciep Push Down (V Bar) 6, 7, 8, 8 

Tricep Push Down Reverse 6, 7, 8,, 8

Leg Raise 4x25 with 5kg weight on shins


Weighted Decline Situp 5, 10, 15, 20

I was toasted by the end. Took my first oxy an hour before and the pump was mental

Received this little lot yesterday, first jab of 3ml ttm and 1ml mast going in weds night











The letro is on hand just in case. I am using 12.5mg aromasin eod so wont be needed but I rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 50 g

301

9

23

13

25

3



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 2 bagel

430

87

3

13

0

0



Nature Valley - Ginger Nut Crunch, 2 bars

189

27

7

3

0

12



Add Food

Quick Tools


920

123

34

29

25

15



Meal 2
 
Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 116 g

296

52

4

11

1

4



Aldi Appleby's - Pastrami, 1 container (11 slice (10g) ea.)

143

1

3

26

2

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


439

53

7

37

3

4



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 350 g

469

11

6

93

0

6



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


646

51

7

96

0

6



Meal 4
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1.5 scoop 50g

266

60

2

5

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


416

63

2

36

1,000

3



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 200 g

268

6

3

53

0

3



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1.5 scoop 50g

266

60

2

5

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


534

67

5

58

0

3






 
Totals

2,955

356

55

257

1,028

31



Your Daily Goal

3,100

349

69

271

2,300

88



Remaining

145

-7

13

13

1,272

57




Food for today. Got 145 calories left to play with so will have a bag of dolly mixture pre workout or another nature valley bar.

The reason I am having cream of rice with meals instead of potatoes or anything else is because the misses and I are going away on Saturday so we didint bother buying any veg ect as we buy fresh every Sunday.

Taking a few days off the pre workout as I have got used to it.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

What app are you using there mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

wardz said:


> What app are you using there mate?


 My fitness pal. I use the free desktop version as I am on my laptop for an hour at least everyday which gives me plenty of time to plan the day.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh looks different to the phone app as its broken down in to meals 1,2,3 ect and not breakfast, dinner, snacks


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Weight is up again this morning by another 1/4 of a lb and I am looking leaner for some reason. I think I may well of dropped of some extra water I was holding onto from a little binge on the weekend.

Last night was Legs but I only managed to do quads because I still had DOMS from Sundays leg session (which is great as I never get doms)

So did:

Leg extension 90 degree 4 x 20 of 30, 35, 35, 40

Leg extension 45 degrree 4 x 20 of 35, 35, 35, 40

Leg extension 20 degree 4 x 20 of 35, 35, 40, 40

Decline Sit Up 4 x bodyweight

Will do the rest of legs tonight as I did pull this morning.

This mornings pull was

Lat pull down - 12 plates, 12, 13, 14 (20, 18, 15, 12)

Palms in pull down - 12, 12, 12, 12

seated wide row - 50kg, 60, 70 70

seated cable close row 40, 45, 50, 55

straight arm pull down - 40, 50, 55, 60

face pulls - 40, 50, 60, 60

barbell bicep curl - 10, 12, 15, 20

hammer curl 10, 12, 15, 15

behind barbell shrug 40, 50, 60, 60

db shrugs 20, 22.5, 25, 25

cable delt flye, 5, 5, 5, 5

forearm dumbell curl 10, 10, 10, 10

Great workout, I was exhausted by the end. I used HBCD half way through though and it perked me up and helped me stay full for sure.

My BP has been a little high since starting oxy, it was 160/80 last night, so I ate a bag of celery, took 6g omega 3, and some more cialis and it came down this morning to 132/82 so that is much better. I have ordered some beetroot extract, celery extract and some dandelion and I will take these each day with omega 3 to keep it down. I will take it 3 times a day to make sure it is in check, if not drop the oxy.

I did not jab the TTM last night as it was high so will do it tomorrow morning now.

Food today is going to be mainly shakes (liquid egg whites)and cream of rice as I didn't cook this morning (I woke up late and forgot I was training this morning) and I am going to have a cheat meal this evening,


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food today so far

m1 70g cream of rice and 70g hbcd pre workout

m2 100g cream of rice 300ml egg whites

m3 1 pack of pastrami, 300ml egg whites 50g cream of rice

m4: cheat meal will be - 1 large quarter pounder meal (no cheese) 2 double hamburger, with an extra large fries. (funnily enough this does not take me to far over my macros because i have held food back today)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I was so hungry at lunch that I went and got a whole chicken and stuffed it into 3 rolls - rolls are 350 cals each. 500g pineapple to help with the digestion of so much protein from the chicken too

Took my BP at lunch too, it was 131/70 so it has stayed down just from one lot of celery, garlic and omega 3. Promising stuff.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> icelery, garlic and omega 3


 Is that all tablets mate? Where do you get it from?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Is that all tablets mate? Where do you get it from?


 I have been eating the celery until my tablets get here.

I ordered my celery, beetroot and dandelion from https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/ most of them were on offer.

When they turn up I will be switching to the tablets


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

My weight has stayed the same today as yesterday even after the below cheat meal, so I am going to up cals by 300 as of today.










My body temp increased as soon as I finished this, I could literally feel my metabolism kicking in. I also had 5 hobnobs and a nature valley bar with it.

First shot of 3 x ml WC TTM and 1 x ml WC mast 200 went in this morning, smooth as silk.

Bp seems to of settled down now, my new morning protocol will be as follows:

6g Omega 3 ED
4g Beetroot ED
3g Viatmin C ED I am using 10-15g of vitamin c a day for diuretic purposes, 3g every 3 hours.
1G Vitamin B ED 
800mg Garlic ED
600mg Dandelion ED
500mg Celery ED
50mg Proviron ED
20mg Cialis EOD
12.5mg Aromasin EOD

Push again tonight, really looking forward to it. May even up the weights inside the first week.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Today's food is as follows:



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 3 bagel

645

130

5

20

0

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 6 capsule

54

0

6

0

0

0



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 90 g

542

16

41

23

45

5



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,241

146

53

43

45

5



Meal 2
 
Aldi Appleby's - Pastrami, 1 container (11 slice (10g) ea.)

143

1

3

26

2

0



Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 116 g

296

52

4

11

1

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


439

53

7

37

3

4



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 350 g

469

11

6

93

0

6



Add Food

Quick Tools


646

51

7

96

0

6



Meal 4
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


327

43

1

34

1,000

3



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 200 g

268

6

3

53

0

3



Kellog's - Special K Red Berries Cereal, 3 cup (31g)

330

81

0

6

570

27



Tesco - Oaties Biscuits, 4 biscuit

280

38

12

4

160

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


878

125

15

63

730

45






 
Totals

3,531

419

83

274

1,778

63



Your Daily Goal

3,500

394

97

263

2,300

88



Remaining

-31

-24

13

-10

522

25
 


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Out of interest mate do you have your liquid eggs whites in your rice cereal?

Been debating getting some liquid egg whites myself, but not sure how they taste lol and what I'd have them with.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ohh_danielson said:


> Out of interest mate do you have your liquid eggs whites in your rice cereal?
> 
> Been debating getting some liquid egg whites myself, but not sure how they taste lol and what I'd have them with.


 They mix with anything and are tasteless.

I mix them with scoops of cream of rice and a bit of extra water or just add 300ml of egg whites with some squash.

I like to also use @TheProteinWorks toffee flavour bombs straight into the egg whites. Really tasty, just like toffee fudge. Its exactly the same as Muscleegg in the US.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Tasteless hmm, might have to try some, I didn't know if they'd be quite thick to drink.

Cheers mate.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> They mix with anything and are tasteless.
> 
> I mix them with scoops of cream of rice and a bit of extra water or just add 300ml of egg whites with some squash.
> 
> I like to also use @TheProteinWorks toffee flavour bombs straight into the egg whites. Really tasty, just like toffee fudge. Its exactly the same as Muscleegg in the US.


 do you use any other of the flavour drops and what do you add them to? Never had any but sounds like a good idea for the cream of rice


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> do you use any other of the flavour drops and what do you add them to? Never had any but sounds like a good idea for the cream of rice


 Only ever used the Toffee ones. They are very good, very strong and concetrated so you only need a few drops.

I image the rest of the flavours are good too.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

So I upped cals yesterday to 3500 and I have woken up this morning leaner and lighter! doh!

My body does react in strange ways.

Yesterday was Push, I felt quite tired by the time I got to the gym at 6:30, Maybe the oxys making me feel lethargic.Turned out to be a good session though

Smith machine shoulder press - behind 20 x 10, 18 x 15, 15 x15 12 x 15 (pump was insane could barely move my arms)

Laterial raises (arms right by side, slow up and hold for 3 seconds - 7, 8, 10, 10

Front raises - same as above - 10, 12, 12, 15

Incline bench - 20, 25, 25, 25 (weights gone up from Mondays push day)

Decline bench - 30, 30, 30, 30

Close grip bench 30, 40, 40, 40

Tricep push down bar - 6, 7, 8 8 plates

V bar push down 6, 7, 8, 8 plates

Decline sit up 3x 25, 10kg, 10kg 10kg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food today looks like this.

The dominoes will be half sizzler with extra tandoori chicken and low fat cheese, and half mator with extra meatballs and low fat cheese





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Omega 3, 6 capsule

54

0

6

0

0

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 2 bagel

430

87

3

13

0

0



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 70 g

421

13

32

18

35

4



Kellog's - Special K Red Berries Cereal, 3 cup (31g)

330

81

0

6

570

27



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,385

183

42

68

1,605

34



Meal 2
 
Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 116 g

296

52

4

11

1

4



Aldi Appleby's - Pastrami, 1 container (11 slice (10g) ea.)

143

1

3

26

2

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


439

53

7

37

3

4



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 350 g

469

11

6

93

0

6



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


646

51

7

96

0

6



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Dominoes - Sizzler (Medium - Regular Crust), 10 Slice

1,950

215

77

94

5

38



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,950

215

77

94

5

38






 
Totals

4,420

502

133

296

1,613

82



Your Daily Goal

3,900

439

108

293

2,300

88



Remaining

-520

-63

-24

-2

687

6




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

looking good, will be following this mate

btw that sodium has to be wrong for the dominoes :lol:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> looking good, will be following this mate
> 
> btw that sodium has to be wrong for the dominoes :lol:


 Thanks mate.

Yes it will be, its just a rough figure. Its a cheat meal so should not be counting it at all


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> BoomTime said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate.
> ...


 Only a medium? WIll you not scoff that and be left feeling like you want more? I would need the large unless of course your chasing it with ben and jerrys peanut butter core


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Only a medium? WIll you not scoff that and be left feeling like you want more? I would need the large unless of course your chasing it with ben and jerrys peanut butter core


 It will be a large mate. Half and half. Meator with extra meatballs and low fat cheese and half sizzler extra tandoori chicken. Porbably dust off a rub of ice cream after, along with cookies and brownies too (we have 50% code over 40 quid)


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> It will be a large mate. Half and half. Meator with extra meatballs and low fat cheese and half sizzler extra tandoori chicken. Porbably dust off a rub of ice cream after, along with cookies and brownies too (we have 50% code over 40 quid)


 Im in the miltary so get 50% off 7 days a week with free delivery!! only really go all out when get back from exercise on a friday night.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Im in the miltary so get 50% off 7 days a week with free delivery!! only really go all out when get back from exercise on a friday night.


 I actually hate you that is not fair at all now is it. You should be HUUUUUGE! hasha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Its legs tonight. Feeling bloody tired again tonight though, I think it is the Oxy.

I am going to stop taking them for a few days as they seem to be giving me headaches still anyway even though BP is now down.

Workout is as follows, will add weights later.



Leg Extension 90 Degree 4x20

Leg Extension 45 Degree 4x20

Leg Extension 25 Degree 4x20

Single Leg Extension 3x20

Leg Press 4 x 20,15,12,10

Lying Leg Curl 4x20,15,12,10

Stiffleg Deadlift 4x20,15,12,10

Seated Heel Raise 5x20,15,12,10,8

Standing Heel Raise 5x20,15,12,10,8

Leg Raise 4x25

Weighted Decline Situp 4x25


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Been quite for about 5 days as I have been in Sweden with the misses visting friends.

Had an amazing time, ate nothing but crap all the 5 days I was there and came back a pound lighter and a bit leaner due to the volume of walking around the city.

Found an amazing gym over there called sats, it had a fenced off area like muscle beach inside, it was epic.

Workouts and diet has been all over the place but I have been hitting my calories, just not how I normally would.

I am going to change my work outs around as of Monday with some bigger weights in there and less volume on some of the lifts but keeping the isolation work from 20-10 and all bigger lifts at 12-10.

TTM is kicking in now, feel like superman most of the time.

I have upped calories to 4000 today.

Foos is all over the place today but macros will be hit.





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 3 bagel

645

130

5

20

0

0



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 100 g

602

18

46

26

50

6



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,460

151

58

76

1,050

8



Meal 2
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 3
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 4
 
Tesco Bakery - petit pain, 4 roll

1,396

283

7

45

5

17



Aldi Appleby's - Pastrami, 2 container (11 slice (10g) ea.)

286

2

7

53

4

1



Aldi Casa Barelli - Genoa Style Ham, 100 g per slice

102

1

2

20

880

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,784

285

16

118

889

19



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 600 ml

300

6

0

62

2,000

6



the Protein Works - Peanut Butter - Simply Smooth, 80 g

451

10

35

20

0

5



Add Food

Quick Tools


751

16

35

82

2,000

11






 
Totals

3,995

453

109

277

3,939

38



Your Daily Goal

4,000

450

111

300

2,300

88



Remaining

5

-2

1

23

-1,638

49


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

a few from the trip


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you have a good time? The view and the food looks good.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

That food looks awesome. Jealous that you ate all that and came back lighter!? I'd have to buy 2 seats on the plane


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Did you have a good time? The view and the food looks good.


 It was awesome thanks mate, been before but really explored this time.

I have a friend from el salvador that lives there. Met him in the gym here years ago. We smashed the gym there and he cooked loads of authentic south american food for us (well his wife did)

All the pictures are on my IS if you want to see more.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

New car just turned up at work today.

Not to everyone's taste I am sure but it is everything I need in a family car, especially as we are going to start trying for another at the end of the year.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> New car just turned up at work today.
> 
> Not to everyone's taste I am sure but it is everything I need in a family car, especially as we are going to start trying for another at the end of the year.


 that the x trail? My mate forked out 18k on a white one for his family of 5. Look nice but i wouldnt spend that money on one. as you say each to their own. nice interior


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> that the x trail? My mate forked out 18k on a white one for his family of 5. Look nice but i wouldnt spend that money on one. as you say each to their own. nice interior


 its the quashaqi or how ever you spell it. company car mate. I dont pay a thing there is a 5k tax break on this at the moment as well.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning,.

Work out last night was a good one. Felt like superman. Keeping the weights low still and adding about 2.5kg each week. Next week I am going to go all in though and just add as much as possible each week.

Shoulder press 4 x 12, 25k, 27k, 30k 30k

Side rises (really slow hold for 3 at top and start from sides) 20, 15, 12, 10 of 5, 7, 10, 10

Front cable raises - 20, 15, 12, 10 of 15, 20, 25, 30

Incline press, 3 x 12, 30, 35, 35

Flat dumbell press 3 x 12 of 30, 30, 30

Tricep push down - 20, 15, 12, 10 of 6 plates, 7, 8, 8

Tricep rope - same as above

Decline sit up 3 sets with bar behind head.

Did my second jab of ttm with an extra ml of mast yesterday, no pip again what so ever and went in smooth!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food today is below.

Got 400 calories to add. I will decide what I want that to be later 





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 100 g

602

18

46

26

50

6



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 4 bagel (90g)

1,056

200

9

38

1,084

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,658

218

55

64

1,134

34



Meal 2
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Morrisons - Fajita British chicken strips, 350 g

469

11

6

93

0

6



Add Food

Quick Tools


823

91

8

100

0

6



Meal 4
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


504

83

3

38

1,000

3



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

70

7

69

0

3






 
Totals

3,588

463

74

270

2,134

46



Your Daily Goal

4,000

450

111

300

2,300

88



Remaining

412

-12

37

29

166

42


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

This is from a local sarni shop to me, its rammed full of proper cooked chicken breast, bacon, stuffing and cranberry. Best sarni shop there is! They always ram it full of meat and are cheap too. £4.50 for this.

Bottom one is 350g chicken, 250 broccoli and 100g cream of rice


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> This is from a local sarni shop to me, its rammed full of proper cooked chicken breast, bacon, stuffing and cranberry. Best sarni shop there is! They always ram it full of meat and are cheap too. £4.50 for this.
> 
> Bottom one is 350g chicken, 250 broccoli and 100g cream of rice


 FFS.....i try to chime into this journal and the first thing i get is a massive wet slap with food porn :lol:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> FFS.....i try to chime into this journal and the first thing i get is a massive wet slap with food porn :lol:


 Its about time you showed me some love of some sort!!

There you go, is that better? No food involved!

That was after chest and triceps...not biceps. Been working on rear delts alot


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Its about time you showed me some love of some sort!!
> 
> There you go, is that better? No food involved!
> 
> That was after chest and triceps...not biceps. Been working on rear delts alot


 Condition is awesome mate! That bicep vein is rude! Looking very good mate.

Whats the general plan mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Condition is awesome mate! That bicep vein is rude! Looking very good mate.
> 
> Whats the general plan mate?


 Bulk for another 8 weeks and then start prep for the ultimate amateurs ukbff in kent in july mate. Classic class. 86kg.

going to run the ttm right through.

Goal is to add as much mass a possible (minimal fat gain by adding 300 calories every time weight stalls for 2-3 days) then 12 weeks to get sliced.

Any help would be massively appreciated


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Bulk for another 8 weeks and then start prep for the ultimate amateurs ukbff in kent in july mate. Classic class. 86kg.
> 
> going to run the ttm right through.
> 
> ...


 Will help anyway i can mate. 300 calories? Add that every time weight stalls? Whats the logic behind this mate? (legit question not ar$ey)

I only ask because bodyweight can fluctuate so much and those measurements are very precise.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Will help anyway i can mate. 300 calories? Add that every time weight stalls? Whats the logic behind this mate? (legit question not ar$ey)
> 
> I only ask because bodyweight can fluctuate so much and those measurements are very precise.


 No offence taken, Its just a guess really. The aim is to add about 2lbs a week (its what i have been gaining with that formula) and I am staying very lean with it, all 8 abs still showing.

Would you say add more? I think I could add more calories without adding much fat to be fair, especially with ttm. I am still doing cardio every day at 400 calories for bp reasons, i like it and it gets the dog out first thing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> No offence taken, Its just a guess really. The aim is to add about 2lbs a week (its what i have been gaining with that formula) and I am staying very lean with it, all 8 abs still showing.
> 
> Would you say add more? I think I could add more calories without adding much fat to be fair, especially with ttm. I am still doing cardio every day at 400 calories for bp reasons, i like it and it gets the dog out first thing.


 If its working then i would hesitate to change it really but you are so lean i would definitely add more cals, clean ones though but im sure you would anyway mate.

Haha i do the same with my dog, fcking freezing at the moment though!! She isnt amused either haha.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> If its working then i would hesitate to change it really but you are so lean i would definitely add more cals, clean ones though but im sure you would anyway mate.
> 
> Haha i do the same with my dog, fcking freezing at the moment though!! She isnt amused either haha.


 I will give it a go next week as of Monday, that way I can monitor if its to much in terms of fat ect, I know I just need to accept I am going to get a bit porkier but I dont want to give my self to much to do in the 12 week cut. Again though, I think with TTM I wont have any issues because last time was just test and mast and came in well in 10 weeks. My body literally changes over night.

Thanks for the advise. Will let you know how it goes and will get some pictures up next week after more cals.

Mine loves it, hes bonkers for a run though, collie x lurcher, fast as feck too!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Was pull day today. Felt epic. I went with the advise of @Chelsea and increased calories. I have also been using his heavy shrugs tips and my traps have exploded.

Happy with the condition that I am keeping and not just turning into a watery mess.

View attachment 121392


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

I trained pull yesterday as I had the day to myself because the misses and the boy went to a christening.

All weights went up on all sets. I will write up weights later when I have the workout paper in front of me.

Weight is still climbing slowly, calories are up to 5000 now. Tren sweat kicked in last night, woke up about 8 times.

Food for today is below.



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Almond Breeze - Vanilla Almond Milk, 600 milliliter

203

36

6

3

380

33



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 3 bagel (90g)

 792

150

7

29

813

22



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 120 g

722

22

55

31

60

7



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Banana - Banana, 100 gram

98

24

0

1

1

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


2,028

234

75

94

2,254

79



Meal 2
 
Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Aldi Cucina - Italian Ham With Rosemary, 1 container (5 slice ea.)

140

2

5

22

780

2



Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g

119

1

1

29

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


851

107

14

73

782

11



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 230.0 g

352

0

8

69

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


575

53

8

76

0

2



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mcvities - Hobnobs, 10 Biscuit

720

94

31

11

1

39



Add Food

Quick Tools


720

94

31

11

1

39



Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


756

70

11

99

0

3






 
Totals

4,930

557

139

352

3,037

134



Your Daily Goal

5,000

563

139

375

2,300

88



Remaining

70

5

0

22

-737

-45
 


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> I will give it a go next week as of Monday, that way I can monitor if its to much in terms of fat ect, I know I just need to accept I am going to get a bit porkier but I dont want to give my self to much to do in the 12 week cut. Again though, I think with TTM I wont have any issues because last time was just test and mast and came in well in 10 weeks. My body literally changes over night.
> 
> Thanks for the advise. Will let you know how it goes and will get some pictures up next week after more cals.
> 
> Mine loves it, hes bonkers for a run though, collie x lurcher, fast as feck too!


 Sorry mate, was a busy weekend, only just logging on again now. Mate, your condition is fantastic, i doubt even with extra calories you will get any fatter at all! Hahaha fck that, mine is a Cavapoo, it was raining today, she literally looked up at me and was like "wtf".



BoomTime said:


> pull day today. Felt epic. I went with the advise of @Chelsea and increased calories. I have also been using his heavy shrugs tips and my traps have exploded.
> 
> Happy with the condition that I am keeping and not just turning into a watery mess.


 Awesome!! Told you it was a good routine for traps, the simple basics are the best! What weight you doing your shrugs on?

As previously mentioned, condition is brilliant mate. When did you say prep starts?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Sorry mate, was a busy weekend, only just logging on again now. Mate, your condition is fantastic, i doubt even with extra calories you will get any fatter at all! Hahaha fck that, mine is a Cavapoo, it was raining today, she literally looked up at me and was like "wtf".
> 
> Awesome!! Told you it was a good routine for traps, the simple basics are the best! What weight you doing your shrugs on?
> 
> As previously mentioned, condition is brilliant mate. When did you say prep starts?


 Thanks mate, that is very encouraging.

I warm up with 100kg for 15-20 reps

Then 120 for 15, 130 fr 12, 140 for 10, 160 for 8 and then 160 to fail.

I have only just started doing them so weight is quite low. My form is perfect though, big squeeze and pinch at the top and hold.

Will be doing 200 I think easily with in 2 weeks.

My prep starts in 8-10 weeks time, depending on how fat I get it gives me between 12-10 weeks until the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate, that is very encouraging.
> 
> I warm up with 100kg for 15-20 reps
> 
> ...


 Id change that mate, remember you are hitting 57 reps before getting to your heaviest ones, you might find that if you keep the reps lower on the warm ups you will be able to go heavier and harder for your last set.

You wont get fat so get those extra calories in and put on as much size as possible.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Id change that mate, remember you are hitting 57 reps before getting to your heaviest ones, you might find that if you keep the reps lower on the warm ups you will be able to go heavier and harder for your last set.
> 
> You wont get fat so get those extra calories in and put on as much size as possible.


 Okay mate will do. I will drop it down to 15 warm up, 10, 8, and so on.

Going to add another 500 calories each time weight stalls or each week now what ever comes first. Or would you say more?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

I had a day off the gym yesterday as I did Monday's workout on Sunday.

I took the advise of @Chelsea and upped my calories by another 500 (and 500 each time I increase now not 300) and weight has shot up in 4 days I have put on 4 pounds.

Some will be water of course but as you can see from the photo my condition has not changed, I can still see all 8 abs. I can really feel the Tren has kicked in now, night sweats are a bit worse and aggression is apparent, all I can think about is lifting weights! If sides remain this easy I will up the dose by 1ml

A guy in the office commented on how big my shoulders look, always nice.

I am still doing cardio every morning for 30-40 minutes, burning around 400 calories. I walk the dog but add in some jogging type HIIT but not High Intensity. I like running with a massive winter ski coat on, it means I get a right sweat on and it feels like I am working harder than I am, helps mentally knowing I am ramming so much food in.

Food for today is.



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 4 bagel (90g)

1,056

200

9

38

1,084

29



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 120 g

722

22

55

31

60

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,841

222

71

70

1,144

35



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


830

105

9

80

2

9



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g

536

0

13

106

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


713

40

14

109

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Tesco - Maple Syrup Oaty Granola Bars, 2 Bars

207

27

9

3

0

14



Tesco - Honey Oaty Granola Bars, 4 Bars

394

56

16

6

0

28



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,036

143

43

11

30

96



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


529

53

7

66

0

2






 
Totals

4,949

563

145

336

1,176

142



Your Daily Goal

5,000

563

139

375

2,300

88



Remaining

51

0

-6

39

1,124

-54
 


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I had a day off the gym yesterday as I did Monday's workout on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 Told you that you needed more calories! Keep it going mate and you'll make some serious improvements before prep.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Told you that you needed more calories! Keep it going mate and you'll make some serious improvements before prep.


 You did indeed, thanks dude.

Problem is when I eat my BP rises. I think I might break down the meals into small portions so its not such a big hit.

Got a good protocol for keeping BP in check but the amount of food (I expect its mostly the carbs causing it) I am taking in does still bring it up on tren.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> You did indeed, thanks dude.
> 
> Problem is when I eat my BP rises. I think I might break down the meals into small portions so its not such a big hit.
> 
> Got a good protocol for keeping BP in check but the amount of food (I expect its mostly the carbs causing it) I am taking in does still bring it up on tren.


 Is blood pressure actually an issue? Or you just noticed it rises with the consumption of food?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Is blood pressure actually an issue? Or you just noticed it rises with the consumption of food?


 I have always been on the high side. It was not an issue until the other week when I ran oxys, I used them for about 6 days and had to drop them due to the fact my bp shot up around 160/80

Its now back down to 130/60-70 with:

6g Omega 3 ED
4g Beetroot ED
3g Viatmin C ED
1G Vitamin B ED
800mg Garlic ED
600mg Dandelion ED

1g celery extract

I also use cialis EOD, this really helps with pump and vascularity also.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Woke up a pound lighter today. Will see how weight is tomorrow and then maybe add some more calories.

Today is higher day anyway as I feel like my metabolism has stalled a bit, so going to add in some more food today and see how it goes,

Did pull this morning.

Lat pull down 20, 15, 12, 10 of 12 plates, 14, 15, 15

Reverse grip pull down 4 x 12 15 plates

Bent over row 20, 15, 12, 10 - 27,5kg (3 second hold)

Barbell curl 2 x 30kg 20 reps

dumbell curl 2 x 15kg 20 reps

Hammer curl 4 x 20, 15, 12, 10 15kg

Rear delt fly with 5kg plate 20, 15, 12, 10

Was not feeling it today for some reason, I normally love my morning work outs and pull day is my favourite.

I just put it down to a bad day and not having enough food pre workout.

Food today is the below, its all mixed up in different places not in this order,



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 600 ml

300

6

0

62

2,000

6



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 3 bagel (90g)

792

150

7

29

813

22



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,092

156

7

91

2,813

28



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


592

82

4

64

0

1



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


737

80

12

82

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Tesco - Honey Oaty Granola Bars, 4 Bars

394

56

16

6

0

28



Genius - blueberry muffin, 2 muffin

704

96

32

7

0

51



Mrs Crumbles - Bakewell Slice, 2 slice

458

0

0

0

0

0



Quaker Oats so simple - Honey & Vanilla, 1 bowl

128

23

2

3

0

6



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Add Food

Quick Tools


2,554

295

86

21

60

194



Meal 6
 
Aldi Atlantic Cod Fillets (Frozen) - Fish - Cod, 300 g

249

0

3

56

2,100

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


546

70

3

64

2,100

3






 
Totals

5,521

683

112

322

4,973

225



Your Daily Goal

5,500

688

153

344

2,300

88



Remaining

-21

4

40

21

-2,672

-137
 


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> You did indeed, thanks dude.
> 
> Problem is when I eat my BP rises. I think I might break down the meals into small portions so its not such a big hit.
> 
> Got a good protocol for keeping BP in check but the amount of food (I expect its mostly the carbs causing it) I am taking in does still bring it up on tren.


 Have you read about Isometric contractions reduce blood pressure?

on first inspection you would think that squeezing your muscles against an immovable object* would raise blood pressure but its the contraction along with the way you breath that lowers it over time.

*Note things like wall squats and planks are not true isometric exercises they are more static exercises.

https://www.sharecare.com/health/high-blood-pressure/article/isometric-exercise-can-lower-blood-pressure

https://www.scribd.com/doc/204142768/Kiveloff-Isometric-exercise-and-lowering-blood-pressure

http://transformetrics.com/products/isometric-power-revolution


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Have you read about Isometric contractions reduce blood pressure?
> 
> on first inspection you would think that squeezing your muscles against an immovable object* would raise blood pressure but its the contraction along with the way you breath that lowers it over time.
> 
> ...


 I haven't but I will take a look.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Whats the most kcals you have had to bulk on?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Whats the most kcals you have had to bulk on?


 I have never bulked as such.

I have only been tracking macros for the last 8-9 months or so, so I could not tell you to be honest.

I will work my way up to as much as I need to though to get as much good size on me as possible. I can see my self needing around 7-8k for the 15 stone goal.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I have never bulked as such.
> 
> I have only been tracking macros for the last 8-9 months or so, so I could not tell you to be honest.
> 
> I will work my way up to as much as I need to though to get as much good size on me as possible. I can see my self needing around 7-8k for the 15 stone goal.


 Fair enough. Youve made some great progress thus far without having to count. Thats some amount of kcals to munch through. I would love to get away with 5k even each day


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Fair enough. Youve made some great progress thus far without having to count. Thats some amount of kcals to munch through. I would love to get away with 5k even each day


 I put it down to the Tren, the high intensity of my workouts and the cardio everyday that allows me to do that.

I have always been quite vascular anyway so this helps keeping me grainy.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Weight is down again a lb so I am upping calories again to 55000.

Cant wait to smash a big push session tonight.

BP is still on the high side despite all the stuff I am taking for it so may need to look into getting something else or maybe dropping the tren , I know its the food making it high. Will just have to keep an eye on it and see how it goes.

Food for today, again not in this order.



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 50 g

301

9

23

13

25

3



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Quaker Oats so simple - Honey & Vanilla, 3 bowl

384

69

7

9

0

19



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 2 bagel (90g)

528

100

5

19

542

14



Almond Breeze - Vanilla Almond Milk, 600 milliliter

203

36

6

3

380

33



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,479

213

48

44

947

69



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


830

105

9

80

2

9



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


531

121

4

10

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mrs Crumbles - Bakewell Slice, 2 slice

458

0

0

0

0

0



Tesco - Honey Oaty Granola Bars, 4 Bars

394

56

16

6

0

28



Tesco - Maple Syrup Oaty Granola Bars, 2 Bars

207

27

9

3

0

14



Mcvities - Hobnobs, 7 Biscuit

504

66

22

8

1

27



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Add Food

Quick Tools


2,433

269

83

22

61

177



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Aldi Atlantic Cod Fillets (Frozen) - Fish - Cod, 300 g

249

0

3

56

2,100

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


546

70

3

64

2,100

3






 
Totals

5,819

778

147

219

3,110

258



Your Daily Goal

5,500

688

153

344

2,300

88



Remaining

-319

-90

6

125

-809

-169


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Weight is down again a lb so I am upping calories again to 55000.
> 
> ...


 55,000!?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> 55,000!?


 Doh!

Yeah, I just want to be the fattest possible bodybuilder ever!

Corrected


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Right, so yesterday my blood pressure went sky high again for some reason.

So today I have decided to split my meals up a bit and sort of graze all day rather than eat huge meals. I think that is what is spiking it so bad, especially breakfast with 100g of peanut butter and 5 bagels! So far so good, feeling much better and when I took it first thing this morning when I woke it was 106/65.

I will take it against around 1pm and then again at around 8pm and take the average, if it is still high I am going to drop the tren, if its okay I will jab today's tonight.

Last nights workout was push, I tried out a nerw workout I have put together and I loved it, hit PBS on incline bench dumbells and dumbell shoulder press 45kg so I am happy about that. Will post up the full routine as of Monday.

Food today is below.



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 2 bagel (90g)

528

100

5

19

542

14



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

100

5

19

542

14



Meal 2
 
Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


830

105

9

80

2

9



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 400 g

612

0

14

121

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


612

0

14

121

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Mcvities - Hobnobs, 10 Biscuit

720

94

31

11

1

39



Nature Valley - Granola Bars (Maple Syrup), 168 g (2 bars)

764

110

28

14

480

42



Add Food

Quick Tools


2,354

324

95

31

541

189



Meal 6
 
Bonta D' Italia - Margherita Gluten Free Pizza, 2 container (1 pizza ea.)

1,340

187

44

40

3

10



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,340

187

44

40

3

10




 


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

So jealous of all that food!

Hope all is going well anyway, keep smashing it!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Had a cracking weekend, my little brother came up from Weston super mare so we hit the gym on Saturday morning, had lunch and got my hair cut and then went to watch Grimsby (it was crap)

Me and the misses my brother and some mates went to one of those urban play areas on sunday, the ones full of trampolines. It was a right laugh but my body is in pieces today. Back doms have kicked in from sats workout and I have not had that in years so really pleased. I am going to up the dose of tren this week so will b 4ml of ttm.

Bp is in check again and nice and low, its around 117/68 now after breaking meals up into smaller portions and dropping sodium down.

I am probably going to have a day off today as I am aching so much. I will see how I feel later in to the day.

Really going to up the anti this week and really push things. and my self harder than ever.

Food today is below.



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 3 bagel (90g)

792

150

7

29

813

22



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 6 Egg (70g)

550

0

38

53

588

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 10 capsule

90

0

10

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,432

150

55

82

1,401

22



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


830

105

9

80

2

9



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g

536

0

13

106

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Quixo (Aldi) - Sage & Onion Stuffing, 70 g

70

16

2

2

1

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,137

137

19

118

1

1



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Add Food

Quick Tools


870

120

36

6

60

108



Meal 6
 
Mcain - Lightly Spiced Wedges (Frozen-based Weight), 500 g

720

104

30

10

1

3



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,026

104

37

70

1

3






 
Totals

5,295

616

156

355

1,465

143



Your Daily Goal

5,500

688

153

344

2,300

88



Remaining

205

71

-2

-11

834

-54
 


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I also got my self a fitbit at the weekend, the charge HR.

It turns out my maintenance is 4100 calories. I thought I was more like 2800!

@DLTBB I know you were looking at getting one of these.

I cant fault it. Its great for tracking sleep also. I am getting about 7 hours each night, it shows your sleep patterns, when you are restless ect.

Great for tracking intensity of workouts to and steps.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I also got my self a fitbit at the weekend, the charge HR.
> 
> It turns out my maintenance is 4100 calories. I thought I was more like 2800!
> 
> ...


 That's interesting, has it based your maintenance on your heart rate through an average day?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> That's interesting, has it based your maintenance on your heart rate through an average day?


 Its based on my BMR, my heart rate and my activity through the day.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

So I did end up taking the day off yesterday due to needing a rest after the urban play area.

I have woken up feeling really strong and refreshed, buzzing to smash the gym later. Weight is up to 14.6 stone now, that's a total so far from the bulk of 10lbs, I still have all 8 abs showing and my condtion has not changed a great deal so I am really happy. I am going to be adding in another 1 x ml of TTM to bring the totals to 800 test, 400 tren, 400 mast (I am going to drop the 1 x extra ml of mast I was using and save it for the cut to keep the shots to 4ml each.

Got another 8 weeks left of the bulk so I think I will manage the goal weight of 15 stone. Fingers crossed.

Food for day is as below. I am about 700 short but I am having a box of the new version of the lenny and larrys delivered today (soya free) and a few singles so I will smash a few of those back.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, March 1, 2016


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

For some reason I now can not copy paste from MFP?

@Lorian Do you have any idea why this is?

Thanks.

P.S Sorted mate ignore.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, March 1, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 6 Egg (70g)

550

0

38

53

588

0



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 3 bagel (90g)

792

150

7

29

813

22



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,405

150

52

82

1,401

22



Meal 2
 
Aldi - Malted Bloomer, 232 g

592

104

8

22

2

8



Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


830

105

9

80

2

9



Meal 3
 
Quixo (Aldi) - Sage & Onion Stuffing, 70 g

70

16

2

2

1

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g

536

0

13

106

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

16

15

108

1

1



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Mrs Crimble - Stem Ginger Cake, 1.5 g

5

1

0

0

0

1



Mrs. Crimble's - Gluten Free Cranberry Macaroon, 6 cookie

894

96

48

6

60

78



Add Food

Quick Tools


899

97

48

6

60

79



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Aldi Atlantic Cod Fillets (Frozen) - Fish - Cod, 200 g

166

0

2

37

1,400

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


994

191

6

55

1,400

3






 
Totals

4,734

559

130

330

2,864

113



Your Daily Goal

5,500

688

153

344

2,300

88



Remaining

766

128

23

13

-564

-24




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Tonight's workout will be.

Weights will be added in later.



Push A

DB Rear Delts Bench 4x15

Seated Dumbell Press 4x12

Side Laterial Raises 4x12

Incline Dumbell Press 3x12

Hammer Strength Incline 3x12

Cable Flys 4x12

Rope Push Down 4xFail

Tricep Pushdown 4x12

Leg Raises 4x25

Roman Chair Situp 4 x25


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Smashed these two back today!

They are bloody lovely.

I cant eat any other bars as such because I have recently found out I am allergic to Soya and lactose intolerant so these really hit the spot as they have none of either.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Last nights session was epic.

I have not trained like I did last night in ages, It is evident that I have not been training hard enough for the last year or so.

The pump I had in my chest and shoulders was mental.

*DB Rear delts - leant on incline bench face first*

1 x 15 - 12.5kg

3 x 15 - 15kg

*DB Shoulder Press*

1 x 12 - 30kg

2 x 12 - 32,5kg

1 1x 8 (Complete fail) 32.5kg

*Side Laterial Raises*

1 x 15 - 10kg

3 x 15 - 12.5kg

*Incline DB Press*

3 x 12 - 32.5kg

*Incline Hammer Strength Machine*

1 x 12 - 60kg

1 x 12 65kg

1 x 12 70kg

*Cable Cross over*

2 x 15 - 15kg

2 x 15 - 20kg

*Rope Pushdown*

1 x 25 Fail

1 x 30 Fail

2 x 35 Fail

*Tricep** Bar Pushdown*

1 x 12 6 Plates (Had nothing left)

*Leg Raises*

4 x 25 - 5kg Plate on shins

*Roman Chair Situp*

3 x 20


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Todays food is below:

I have split my meals to about 1k calories each to stop my BP spiking





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 3 bagel (90g)

792

150

7

29

813

22



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Lenny and Larry's - Coconut Chocolate Chip - Complete Cookie, 112 g

360

44

16

16

400

28



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,215

194

30

45

1,213

50



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g

119

1

1

29

0

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Add Food

Quick Tools


908

141

22

38

30

55



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Quixo (Aldi) - Sage & Onion Stuffing, 50 g

50

12

1

1

1

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,157

148

21

100

381

31



Meal 4
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Steak In Spring Water, 120 g

114

0

1

26

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Add Food

Quick Tools


903

140

21

36

30

54



Meal 5
 
Mrs Crimble - Stem Ginger Cake, 1.5 g

5

1

0

0

0

1



Mcvities - Hobnobs, 5 Biscuit

360

47

16

6

1

20



Add Food

Quick Tools


365

48

16

6

1

20



Meal 6
 
Aldi Atlantic Cod Fillets (Frozen) - Fish - Cod, 300 g

249

0

3

56

2,100

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



the Protein Works - Peanut Butter - Simply Smooth, 60 g

338

8

26

15

0

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


884

78

29

79

2,100

6






 
Totals

5,432

749

139

304

3,755

215



Your Daily Goal

5,500

688

153

344

2,300

88



Remaining

68

-61

14

40

-1,454

-127




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Another great session last night.

*Straight Rope Pull Down - Explosive pull then 3 second hold*

1 x 15 - 40kg

1 x 15 - 45kg

3 x 15 - 50

*Smith Machine Row*

1 x 12 - 60kg

3 x 12 - 50kg - Then 5 close grip to fail

*Behind Lat Pull Down*

4 x 12 - 15 plates

*Incline Bicep Curl*

2 x 12 - 12kg

2 x 12 - 15kg

*Hammer Curl*

1 x 12 - 15kg

3 x 12 - 17kg

*Barbell Shrug*

1 x 12 - 100

1 x 12 - 120

2 x 12 130

*Behind SM Shrug*

1 x 12 - 40kg

1 x 12 - 50kg

2 x 12 - 60kg

*Reverse Dumbell Forearm Curl*

4 x 12 - 12kg

I was hammered by the end.

I am going to up the does tomorrow of the TTM to 4ml.

Calories have been increased today to 6k as weight has stayed the same for the last 4 days or so.

Food for today is below.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, March 3, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 4 bagel (90g)

1,056

200

9

38

1,084

29



the Protein Works - Peanut Butter - Simply Smooth, 60 g

338

8

26

15

0

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,457

208

43

54

1,084

33



Meal 2
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,027

142

22

67

30

55



Meal 3
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Sainsburys - Beef Mince 10% Fat, 320 g

659

3

31

92

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,383

139

42

114

380

32



Meal 4
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Add Food

Quick Tools


435

60

18

3

30

54



Meal 5
 
Tesco- - Banana Loaf Cake (Grams), 150 g

566

76

26

6

0

67



Morrison's - Sticky Ginger Buns, 2 bun

426

71

13

5

0

41



Add Food

Quick Tools


992

147

39

11

0

108



Meal 6
 
Aldi Atlantic Cod Fillets (Frozen) - Fish - Cod, 300 g

249

0

3

56

2,100

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

80

6

62

2,100

0






 
Totals

5,897

776

170

312

3,624

281



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

103

-25

-2

62

-1,324

-193




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning.

I weight my self every day just to make sure things are going in the right direction and not changing drastically but I only compare what I weight to the previous week every Friday.

Today I am 14.6 That is 4lbs gain this week and 10lbs gain in total in 4 weeks. Still at around 12-13%.

Legs last night was as the below (always light due to knee issue)

*Leg extension/lying leg curl*

2 x 20kg warm up sets

*Leg Press*

1 x 10 - 75kg

1 x 10 100kg

1x 10 120kg

1x 10 130kg

1x 10 150kg

*Leg extension*

9 x 20 - 35kg (3 angles)

*Cable Squats*

4 x 12 - 60kg

*lying Leg Curl*

5 x 20 - 20kg

*Seated Calf Rasises*

1 x 15 - 100kg

1 x 15 - 120kg

2 x 15 - 130kg

*Leg Raises*

3 x 20 - 5kg weight on shins

*Decline Situp*

3 x 20


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, March 4, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Aldi Village Bakery - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagels, 5 bagel (90g)

1,320

250

12

48

1,355

36



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,320

250

12

48

1,355

36



Meal 2
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,159

196

29

26

410

84



Meal 3
 
Dolmio - Extra Onion & Garlic, 500 g

204

1

3

7

4

32



Sainsburys - Beef Mince 10% Fat, 450 g

927

4

44

129

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,131

4

47

136

4

35



Meal 4
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


789

140

21

10

30

54



Meal 5
 
Tesco- - Banana Loaf Cake (Grams), 100 g

378

51

17

4

0

45



Rowntree's - Randoms, 3.5 bag

574

133

1

9

0

104



Add Food

Quick Tools


952

183

18

13

0

148



Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

70

7

69

0

3






 
Totals

5,954

845

134

301

1,799

360



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

46

-94

33

73

500

-271




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Woke up this morning and I am now 14.9 stone. Thats nearly a stone in 4 weeks.

Will get some more photos up this week.

Food today:





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 7 capsule

63

0

7

0

0

0



Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,293

230

22

42

380

30



Meal 2
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g

119

1

1

29

0

1



Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 2 bar

382

55

14

7

0

21



Add Food

Quick Tools


855

136

17

42

0

22



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Quixo (Aldi) - Sage & Onion Stuffing, 60 g

60

14

2

2

1

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



irwins joeys - carrot cake bun, 100 gram

344

44

16

5

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,141

138

29

88

1

1



Meal 4
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,224

200

39

13

60

108



Meal 5
 
Quakers - Oat So Simple - Apple and Blueberry Porridge, 2 sachet (36g)

270

48

5

6

20

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


270

48

5

6

20

15



Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,034

151

12

90

0

3






 
Totals

5,817

903

124

281

461

178



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

183

-153

43

93

1,838

-90


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Last nights workout.

Weights went up by 2.5kg at least on at least 2 of each sets per exercise.

*Rear delt fly on incline bench*

4 x 15 - 12.5kg

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

1 x 12 30kg

1 x 12 32.5kg

2 x 12 35kg

*Side Laterial Raises*

2 x 12 - 12.5kg

2 x 12 - 15kg

*Incline Dumbell Press*

3 x 12 - 35kg

*Hammer Strength Incline*

1 x 12 - 65kg

2 x 12 - 70kg

*Cable Flyes*

2 x 15 - 20kg

2 x 15 - 25kg

*Tricep Rope Pushdown*

1 x fail - 7 plates

3 x fail - 8 plates

*Tricep Bar Push Down*

1 x 12 - 7 plates

1 x 12 8 plates

2 x 12 9 plates

*Roman Chair Sit Ups*

3 x 20

Food for today:

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, March 8, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Vitalite - Margarine, 70 g

350

0

39

0

0

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,210

174

46

26

0

0



Meal 2
 
Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 2 bar

382

55

14

7

0

21



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 3 macaroon

435

60

18

3

30

54



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,321

198

35

47

1,030

78



Meal 3
 
Aldi Ashfield - Turkey Mince, 300 g

354

0

13

60

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Dolmio - Extra Onion & Garlic, 250 g

102

0

2

4

2

16



Add Food

Quick Tools


810

81

18

70

2

16



Meal 4
 
Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Lenny and Larry's Complete Cookie - Snickerdoodle, 113 gram

360

54

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,230

174

44

22

440

138



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Vitalite - Margarine, 30 g

150

0

17

0

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,186

133

30

103

0

2






 
Totals

5,757

760

172

269

1,473

234



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

243

-9

-5

106

827

-146




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Took my first probiotic last night and is made me feel like utter crap.

This is known as the Herx reaction. It is common, and is a result of the body detoxifying. I am achy and tired, have flu like symptons, bloated ect. Need to crack on with it though as I am positive it will help when that dies off.

I trained this morning. It was Pull felt rough the whole time but smashed it anyway, all weights are up

*Straight Arm Pull Down - Explosive with 3 hold*

1 x 15 45kg

4 x 14 50kg

*SM Bent Over Row*

1 x 12 55kg

3 x 12 60kg

*Behind Neck Pull Down*

3 x 12 15 plates

1 x 12 16 plates

*Incline Dumbell Curl*

4 x 12 - 17.5kg

*Hammer Curl*

*4* x 12 - 17.5kg

*Shrugs*

1 x 12 120kg

1 x 12 130kg

2 x 12 140kg

*SM Behind Shrugs*

2 x 12 60kg

2 x 12 65kg

*Forearm Curl*

4 x 15 - 15kg

Food will be posted soon when I have worked out what I will be having.

Zero appetite at the moment from the probiotic but will force food down.

.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I hate the feeling of having to force feed during a bulk when appetite is low, it's the worst. Seems like you're making good progress so far with this blast fella, keep it up.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I hate the feeling of having to force feed during a bulk when appetite is low, it's the worst. Seems like you're making good progress so far with this blast fella, keep it up.


 Its getting to the stage now where I am not enjoying it.

Questioning myself, as to if I need the extra size ect.

Just need to stay focused, and keep my goals in mind.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Its getting to the stage now where I am not enjoying it.
> 
> Questioning myself, as to if I need the extra size ect.
> 
> Just need to stay focused, and keep my goals in mind.


 When it gets to that stage I think the best thing to do is take a week to reassess things while you are eating at maintenance calories.

If after the week you want to continue bulking (mentally) but your appetite is still causing you issues you can consider adding something to your stack which induces extra hunger e.g. peptides, MK-677 or Equipoise.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> When it gets to that stage I think the best thing to do is take a week to reassess things while you are eating at maintenance calories.
> 
> If after the week you want to continue bulking (mentally) but your appetite is still causing you issues you can consider adding something to your stack which induces extra hunger e.g. peptides, MK-677 or Equipoise.


 I was thinking just that this morning.

Not maintenance though, just cutting back to say 4500-5k for a week just to give my self a break and let the body get hungry again.

I only have another 5 weeks of the bulk so want to utilise the time best as I can. That said, I think pulling back a bit will make things progress further.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> I was thinking just that this morning.
> 
> Not maintenance though, just cutting back to say 4500-5k for a week just to give my self a break and let the body get hungry again.
> 
> I only have another 5 weeks of the bulk so want to utilise the time best as I can. That said, I think pulling back a bit will make things progress further.


 Stop being such a pus$y! You 100% need those extra calories and taking a week to drop them back is a week wasted mate! Whats the issue? Meals not interesting you? Change it up a bit, add some digestive enzymes like some pineapple?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Stop being such a pus$y! You 100% need those extra calories and taking a week to drop them back is a week wasted mate! Whats the issue? Meals not interesting you? Change it up a bit, add some digestive enzymes like some pineapple?


 I know right, complaining about eating. What a hard life I live.

Just the volume of food is killing me. I think my small intestine is the size of a match box.

I already take digestive ezymes and just got some probiotics which have given me the Herx Reaction so that is why I feel s**t.

I have heard your advise loud and clear and will continue to stuff my little hamster face!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

even if the extra cals are a bit crappy who cares like phil says you need to get it in your metabolism is obviously on fire


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> I know right, complaining about eating. What a hard life I live.
> 
> Just the volume of food is killing me. I think my small intestine is the size of a match box.
> 
> ...


 Good lad. I know what its like mate, feels like food is never ending and your constantly bloated but if you want the size you just have to push through. You'll be dieting soon and praying to god that you were back in this position eating as much as you want when you want.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Good lad. I know what its like mate, feels like food is never ending and your constantly bloated but if you want the size you just have to push through. You'll be dieting soon and praying to god that you were back in this position eating as much as you want when you want.


 Thanks for this mate, just what I needed.

The bloat is horrible, as soon as I feel it is there I cant stop feeling my belly non stop and thinking how bad it looks.

It makes me feel like all of the nutrition is in my belly and not getting to the muscles, and that my belly is bigger than my arms ect. (strange I know)

But like I said thanks mate, this has re focused me knowing others go through it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks for this mate, just what I needed.
> 
> The bloat is horrible, as soon as I feel it is there I cant stop feeling my belly non stop and thinking how bad it looks.
> 
> ...


 No probs mate. Its not nice but you'll look all the better for it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> No probs mate. Its not nice but you'll look all the better for it.


 Took your advise....

2 x large twister meals.....IIFYM


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Todays food.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, March 9, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



Vitalite - Margarine, 60 g

300

0

33

0

0

0



True Nutrition - Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin Orange Creamsicle (Grams), 100 g

380

97

0

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,540

271

40

26

0

0



Meal 2
 
Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 8 bar

1,528

219

55

27

1

85



Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,898

275

63

43

381

115



Meal 3
 
Kfc - Large Toasted Twister Meal With Pepsi Max, 2 Meal

1,696

201

75

69

2

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,696

201

75

69

2

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


682

53

11

97

0

2






 
Totals

5,816

800

189

235

384

117



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

184

-49

-21

139

1,916

-28




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Todays food.
> 
> *
> Your Food Diary For:
> ...


 That's fu**ing epic!

So jelly of your food intake right now!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> That's fu**ing epic!
> 
> So jelly of your food intake right now!


 Its a struggle to get it down at the moment I wont lie.

Sounds stupid but when your brain is not sending signals for you to eat as you are not hungry it becomes a huge chore.

That, and it makes you feel tired. Well until about half way through the workout at least.

I WILL be 15 stone though!!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Its a struggle to get it down at the moment I wont lie.
> 
> Sounds stupid but when your brain is not sending signals for you to eat as you are not hungry it becomes a huge chore.
> 
> ...


 I can imagine it being difficult to eat when everything in your being is telling you your full.

Unfortunately for me, I'm a greedy bastard and I can eat to the point of feeling sick.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> I can imagine it being difficult to eat when everything in your being is telling you your full.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'm a greedy bastard and I can eat to the point of feeling sick.


 Before bulking I was able to do that.

When you are eating 6k a day though your body no longer has that ability.

When cutting I can eat 12k calories in a day.....but for no longer than a day! Thanks god!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Before bulking I was able to do that.
> 
> When you are eating 6k a day though your body no longer has that ability.
> 
> When cutting I can eat 12k calories in a day.....but for no longer than a day! Thanks god!


 Maybe that's my problem, I've been cutting since 2005! I've never successfully bulked, always just got fat. FML!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Maybe that's my problem, I've been cutting since 2005! I've never successfully bulked, always just got fat. FML!


 I was cutting to hard and could not control cravings at first.

Every weekend turned into a binge of at least 8k calories of pure junk.

Give your self a break at maintenance, you will find the cravings stop.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I was cutting to hard and could not control cravings at first.
> 
> Every weekend turned into a binge of at least 8k calories of pure junk.
> 
> Give your self a break at maintenance, you will find the cravings stop.


 Since Christmas I had a period of 5 weeks eating ~2400 calories daily with no cheats and did really well. Got back to my pre-Christmas state. Since then I've let loose most weekends and ended up binging on alcohol and crap food. I'm keeping calories low during the week to try and mitigate the damage done at the weekend, which is seems to be doing.

However, I'll end up getting nowhere and not improving at all if I carry on like this.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Since Christmas I had a period of 5 weeks eating ~2400 calories daily with no cheats and did really well. Got back to my pre-Christmas state. Since then I've let loose most weekends and ended up binging on alcohol and crap food. I'm keeping calories low during the week to try and mitigate the damage done at the weekend, which is seems to be doing.
> 
> However, I'll end up getting nowhere and not improving at all if I carry on like this.


 Try not to compensate for it to much as this will just lead to further binging IME.

Just get back on normal track as soon as you can and accept that it is going to set you back a day or 2.

I found when I tried to eat less it made it worse.

Stay focused brother.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Its a struggle to get it down at the moment I wont lie.
> 
> Sounds stupid but when your brain is not sending signals for you to eat as you are not hungry it becomes a huge chore.
> 
> ...


 I feel your pain bud.

I've been on a steady gain since last May and decided enough was enough about a month ago. I was happy with bf but always bloated and never hungry and food didn't even taste good anymore!

I cut back to maintenance for a few weeks, felt loads better but looked like crap?!?

Back on it again now with a renewed appetite and adding lbs on the scale.

Maybe change some of your food sources, this also helped with me.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

So you don't believe in fuelling your body with real nutrients and meals as opposed to mainly snacks? does this work for you? do you find you have a fast metabolism?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

SwollNP said:


> So you don't believe in fuelling your body with real nutrients and meals as opposed to mainly snacks? does this work for you? do you find you have a fast metabolism?


 Please point out at which point I have not fuelled my body with *real nutrients? *I am eating 5 meals a day with snacks in between.

If you are only looking at food from the last few days then I have changed things up for a few days as was finding it hard to eat. Its calories that count not where they come from.

I would say my metabolism is slighter faster than average, nothing bonkers though.

Well I have gained a stone in 4 weeks in 4 days and I am still sat at around 12% BF, condition has changed slightly but is still much better than most would expect on a bulk.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Weight is up another 1lb today. Felling a like I am holding a bit of extra timber now so going to increase fasted cardio by 10 minutes each morning.

I now need another 4lbs to get to my goal of 15 stone and I have 5 weeks left to do it.

Felling better now using the probiotics, I think my body is now used to them.

Food for today so far.

Lunch is not in there yet so will get something at lunch time from town. Food has been a bit all over the place the last few days as little man has been really poorly so have not had chance to shop or cook stuff.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, March 10, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Vitalite - Margarine, 90 g

450

0

50

0

1

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



Bulk Powders - Beef Protein Isolate 97 (Hydrobeef™), 30 g

118

0

0

29

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,428

174

57

55

1

0



Meal 2
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 4 bar

764

110

28

14

0

42



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,284

169

36

61

1,380

75



Meal 3
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 4
 
Lenny and Larry's Complete Cookie - Snickerdoodle, 226 gram

720

108

16

32

760

60



Mrs Crumbles - Large Coconut Macaroon, 6 macaroon

870

120

36

6

60

108



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,740

231

52

69

1,820

171



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


682

53

11

97

0

2






 
Totals

5,134

626

156

281

3,201

248



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

866

124

11

93

-900

-160


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Very very jealous of the amount of calories here! I'm hitting around 4000 and still hungry. Would you say being lean-ish allows you to be more flexible with your food choices?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Very very jealous of the amount of calories here! I'm hitting around 4000 and still hungry. Would you say being lean-ish allows you to be more flexible with your food choices?


 It really does not matter if I am honest. Although saying that I am going to up the cardio today as I am holding a bit more than I would like. Probably just me giving myself a hard time though.

The only reason there is snacks in there is that I find them easier to digest. That way I am not so full by the time I next eat.

Its the same calorie wise to if I was eating bowls of oats in between.

There is not alot of ''junk'' in there. The snacks are oat bars, protein cookies, coconut, rice, sugar and the rest is whole food.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Do certain types of gear speed up the metabolism/make it harder for the body to gain weight? Or is that completely person specific?

Srs question btw.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Do certain types of gear speed up the metabolism/make it harder for the body to gain weight? Or is that completely person specific?
> 
> Srs question btw.


 Most people find it very hard to bulk on Tren.

You have to eat in a huge surplus (for most)

I prefer it over deca as it just makes me look fat.

I have gained a stone on tren in just over 4 weeks and I am still lean. Its harder but worth it and the weight is more muscle mass IME


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Most people find it very hard to bulk on Tren.
> 
> You have to eat in a huge surplus (for most)
> 
> ...


 These are the kinds of comments that tempt me more and more in to the AAS world. I obviously wouldn't jump in Tren for my first cycle but it still provokes a lot of thought.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Added another 10 minutes cardio in today. So now doing 40 minutes fast walk. Burning about 400 calories. Average BPM of 115.

May have to drop the probiotics, they make my stomach bloody huge from bloat. It is meant to get worse before it gets better but it is doing my head in.

Looking forward to the gym today I am training with Owen Powell he is coming over to the gym I train at to give a seminar and do some PT sessions this weekend.

That and then me and a mate are going for a big cheat meal with him. Decent.

Food for today.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, March 11, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



Vitalite - Margarine, 90 g

450

0

50

0

1

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 6 capsule

54

0

6

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,364

174

63

26

1

0



Meal 2
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 4 bar

764

110

28

14

0

42



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,284

169

36

61

1,380

75



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Mince Turkey, 1 container (500 gs ea.)

664

0

44

96

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,018

80

47

103

0

0



Meal 4
 
Lenny & Larry's - the Complete Cookie Double Chocolate, 4 oz. (56.5g)

380

54

12

16

440

30



Nature Valley - Granola Bars (Maple Syrup), 84 g (2 bars)

382

55

14

7

240

21



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


912

112

26

54

1,680

54



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Add Food

Quick Tools



















 
Totals

4,578

534

171

243

3,061

130



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

1,422

215

-4

132

-760

-41




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Space for the cheat meal tonight. Will update last nights lifts shorlty.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> These are the kinds of comments that tempt me more and more in to the AAS world. I obviously wouldn't jump in Tren for my first cycle but it still provokes a lot of thought.


 If you have reached your natural limit, what is stopping you?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> If you have reached your natural limit, what is stopping you?


 I haven't got a clue whether I've reached my natural limit to be honest with you. I'd be surprised if that was the case.

I've never successfully bulked so I don't really know. I'm terrified of getting fat! In an ideal world I would utilise AAS to bulk lean, gaining as little as fat as possible.

My wife also isn't particularly supportive of the idea and I wouldn't do it without her support.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> I haven't got a clue whether I've reached my natural limit to be honest with you. I'd be surprised if that was the case.
> 
> I've never successfully bulked so I don't really know. I'm terrified of getting fat! In an ideal world I would utilise AAS to bulk lean, gaining as little as fat as possible.
> 
> My wife also isn't particularly supportive of the idea and I wouldn't do it without her support.


 You wont get fat if you do it right.

Work out TDEE and eat 300-500 above this until weight stalls and then add another 300 and so on.

Increased cardio slightly as you increase cals.

Sit her down and explain all the risk's involved, the sides and that it is not as bad as the media make out.

This is what I did and my misses could not of been more supportive.

I got bloods done before also to show her.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> You wont get fat if you do it right.
> 
> Work out TDEE and eat 300-500 above this until weight stalls and then add another 300 and so on.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, appreciate the advice. It's a mental thing with me in terms of increasing calories.

I've been maintaining on around 2400-2500 calories but that's with eating FAR too much at weekends.

My TDEE without any activity according to an online calc is 2217 (190lbs, 5' 11", 30 years old). Add in 4-5 weight sessions a week and at least 3 cardio sessions I'd put that as "moderately active" which bumps me up to 2863 kcal TDEE.

I'm not in terrible shape at the minute, I'm fairly lean and you can see abs when tensed.

I may try to up my calories slowly to around 3000 with a clean diet 90% of the time without any alcohol and see how I get on.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the advice. It's a mental thing with me in terms of increasing calories.
> 
> I've been maintaining on around 2400-2500 calories but that's with eating FAR too much at weekends.
> 
> ...


 You know where you are going wrong then so adjust it.

Get the calories in mate getting growing.

I hate bulking myself I much prefer the look of me leaner and the feel too but it is all part if the bigger picture and what is needed.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> You know where you are going wrong then so adjust it.
> 
> Get the calories in mate getting growing.
> 
> I hate bulking myself I much prefer the look of me leaner and the feel too but it is all part if the bigger picture and what is needed.


 Thanks mate. I'll get on with it then.

I can always see how it goes and cut again should I end up getting fat. I tend to cut fairly easily now, only took me 4 weeks to get rid of my Christmas excess


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate. I'll get on with it then.
> 
> I can always see how it goes and cut again should I end up getting fat. I tend to cut fairly easily now, only took me 4 weeks to get rid of my Christmas excess


 If you feel you are adding more fat than you would like just add 5-10 minutes more cardio in.

Good luck.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> You know where you are going wrong then so adjust it.
> 
> Get the calories in mate getting growing.
> 
> I hate bulking myself I much prefer the look of me leaner and the feel too but it is all part if the bigger picture and what is needed.


 I am totally with you on that last statement.

Currently a week into a 12 week bulk, and already planning ahead for my cut.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Simon 88 said:


> I am totally with you on that last statement.
> 
> Currently a week into a 12 week bulk, and already planning ahead for my cut.


 Morning guys.

Had a great weekend.

Trained with Owen Powell on Saturday. We did legs. It was a whole other level of intense. He killed me off!

I have not squatted or leg pressed heavy in over a year but managed to Zane Squat 160kg and leg press 240 so I was well happy with that.










I am now the heaviest I have ever been at 14.11

Should be nearly at 15 by the end of the week with any luck.

I am going to change up the leg routine for a few weeks to the one I did with Owen as it was epic and I am sure my legs are already bigger!

Food for today is below. I still have come calories to hit so will add another meal in.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

legs looking sick lad!!  and am i right in saying you don't/can't squat right?

Ps I just order the HMG from ADC this morning will elt you know how long they take. Wife wants a kid now lol..


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> legs looking sick lad!!  and am i right in saying you don't/can't squat right?
> 
> Ps I just order the HMG from ADC this morning will elt you know how long they take. Wife wants a kid now lol..


 I have not been able to in about a year.

This weekend though I used the Frank Zane squat rack (you wear the bar over your shoulders and load plates either side and did 160kg squats for 12 and leg pressed 240kg for 3 sets to fail so going to try this each week from now on

@herc nice one, do a log?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

This page is broken for me at the moment, the MyFitnessPal table is overlapping everything!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> This page is broken for me at the moment, the MyFitnessPal table is overlapping everything!


 @Lorian any ideas?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> @Lorian any ideas?


 I think your safest bet would be to use the snipping tool to print screen the table from MyFitnessPal and upload it as an image through IMGUR. It seems like copy and pasting the table directly as text corrupts the page somehow.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I think your safest bet would be to use the snipping tool to print screen the table from MyFitnessPal and upload it as an image through IMGUR. It seems like copy and pasting the table directly as text corrupts the page somehow.


 Thanks.

Will do this in future.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I have not been able to in about a year.
> 
> This weekend though I used the Frank Zane squat rack (you wear the bar over your shoulders and load plates either side and did 160kg squats for 12 and leg pressed 240kg for 3 sets to fail so going to try this each week from now on
> 
> @herc nice one, do a log?


 I am lad, its in my journal

Currently Running -

*Cycle:* test-e 500mg / tren-e 400mg / mast-e 400mg / 1000iu HCG / 0.5mg AI E3D

*Cycle Support: *Cod liver, beetroot, vitamin c, vitamin b, garlic, dandelion, celery, vitamin e, Vitamin d3

*Misc:* 150mg Proviron / 1000iu HCG / 20mg Nolva

We tried last month no luck so i have added the *Mics:* in this month and will see if the extra HCG and proviron if it will do the job. If not i wil drop to TRT and run the HMG/HCG/Proviron/Nolva until it happens. But ill keep it all updated in my log


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> I am lad.
> 
> Currently RUnning
> 
> ...


 Ah I see you are trying while on cycle.

Are you getting sperm tested while on to make sure its not just a waste?

Good luck man. Will go and find your journal now.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Ah I see you are trying while on cycle.
> 
> Are you getting sperm tested while on to make sure its not just a waste?
> 
> Good luck man. Will go and find your journal now.


 I am considering it. as last month nothing happened - bearing in mind last time we tried I happened first time. Will give the proviron and hcg a run to see if it happens this month. If not I will get the sperm looked at and drop the AAS down to 150mg Test-e and use the HMG.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> I am considering it. as last month nothing happened - bearing in mind last time we tried I happened first time. Will give the proviron and hcg a run to see if it happens this month. If not I will get the sperm looked at and drop the AAS down to 150mg Test-e and use the HMG.


 It can take 18 months just for a normal couple to conceive anyway so no shock there.

I would recommend just completely coming off when trying for a baby but you could be a lucky one that can conceive on.

Good luck though dude.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> It can take 18 months just for a normal couple to conceive anyway so no shock there.
> 
> I would recommend just completely coming off when trying for a baby but you could be a lucky one that can conceive on.
> 
> Good luck though dude.


 Very true - I just want to trial it. The wife said as long as we can conceive again its all good (pref before summer though lol) So at least I can see which works on cycle (with Proviron/hcg/nolva) on TRT (with proviron,hcg,hmg,nolva) or come off and run Pwer PCT again..


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

GIVE ME YOUR LEGS BRO!!!!! Lol Jesus mate u look ready for comp now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking good mate and pleased to hear its the heaviest you've been, those extra cals are working and you're still lean. Whats the update?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Looking good mate and pleased to hear its the heaviest you've been, those extra cals are working and you're still lean. Whats the update?


 Weight is still steadily climbing up. Adding on average about 3lbs a week, I had this in my mind as a goal so I added as little fat as possible.

I am now 14.11 the heaviest I have ever been and have added over a stone in 5 weeks. Still got 5 weeks of the bulk to go so really looking forward to smashing some PBS and adding some more LBM.

Cardio has been upped to 40 minutes a day fasted in the morning, fast walk with dog.

Will get some more photos of upper this week for you to critique ...and by critique I mean for personal use!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BoomTime said:


> @Lorian any ideas?


 Please don't try posting tables from another site. It contains stacks of links back to edit that content and evidently breaks the display.

@DLTBB 's suggestion would be a possible workaround. Although no need to upload to IMGUR, you can just directly attach the image here on UKM.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

@BoomTime Do you add the cardio in while bulking as it actually helps reduce the increase of body fat or for cardio vascular?

Seen a lot of guys doing it. Never looked into all the science behind it so whats your view on it I'm genuinely interested

Also looking good mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> @BoomTime Do you add the cardio in while bulking as it actually helps reduce the increase of body fat or for cardio vascular?
> 
> Seen a lot of guys doing it. Never looked into all the science behind it so whats your view on it I'm genuinely interested
> 
> Also looking good mate.


 For both of these reason.

I keep my BPM at around 120 for fat burning.

It also helps me feel hungry in the morning. I am always still full from the day before so the morning cardio sets me up for my first meal.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Last nights push session was another good one.

Weights went up on ever exercises by at least 2.5kg on at least 2 sets. I could of gone more I think but I want to keep the progress going each week.

*DB Rear Delts - Lent On Incline Bench*

2 x 15 - 12.5kg

2 x 15 - 15kg

*Seated DB Press*

4 x 12 - 35kg

*Side Laterial Raises*

2 x 12 - 12.5kg

2 x 12 - 15kg

1 x Fail super strict 5kg

*Incline DB Press*

3 X 12 - 37.5KG

*Hammer Strength Inlcine*

3 x 12 - 70kg

*Cable Flys*

4 x 12 - 22.5

*Rope Push Down*

3 x 5 plates - Fail

1 x6 Plates - Fail

*Tricep Bar Pushdown*

1 x 12 - 8p

3 x 12 - 9 p

*Roman Chair Situp*

3 x 20

I felt sick afterwards and appetite was squashed completely.

I have been feeling sick every morning when waking up these last few days, god knows why. BP and everything else is in check so I think it must just be the volume of food.

Will keep an eye on it.

Today's food.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, March 15, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Big & Fresh - Eggs, 4 Egg (70g)

367

0

25

35

392

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



Vitalite - Margarine, 50 g

250

0

28

0

0

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 6 capsule

54

0

6

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,531

174

66

61

392

0



Meal 2
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Tesco - Maple Syrup Oaty Granola Bars, 4 Bars

420

54

19

5

0

27



Narins - Stem Ginger Oat Biscuits, 4 biscuit

176

26

6

3

144

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


966

137

32

24

524

64



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Mince Turkey, 1 container (500 gs ea.)

664

0

44

96

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,195

121

48

106

0

0



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Maple Syrup Granola Bar, 4 bars - 1 pack

410

54

19

5

0

27



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Lenny & Larry's - the Complete Cookie Double Chocolate, 4 oz. (56.5g)

380

54

12

16

440

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,144

189

34

28

440

57



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


990

121

15

101

0

0






 
Totals

5,826

740

195

319

1,356

121



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

174

9

-28

55

943

-33




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Spot on about leaving some in the tank on the lifts, it's definitely possible to do too much and negatively affect progress. Less is more and all that :thumb:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Spot on about leaving some in the tank on the lifts, it's definitely possible to do too much and negatively affect progress. Less is more and all that :thumb:


 I am always inpatient in my cuts (taking to many calories to quick or adding to much cardio) when I dont look shredded to the bone in 1 week so I wanted to approach this bulk with a little more patients. That way the growth should carry on at a steady pace.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

I did pull this morning. All weights again went up by at least 2.5kg for at least 1 set, mostly more.

I did not manage to do traps or forearms as I ran out of time so will do them tomorrow with push or save and do them on there own Sunday (rest day)

*Straight Arm Rope Pull Down - Explosive With 3 Sec Hold*

4 x 15 - 50kg

1 x 15 - 55kg

*Single Arm Row*

1 x 12 - 30kg

1 x 12 - 32.5kg

2 x 12 - 35kg

*Behind Lat Pull Down*

2 x 12 - 15 plates

2 x 12 - 16 plates

*Incline Bicep Curl*

1 x 12 - 15kg

3 x 12 17kg

*Hammer Curls*

4 x 12 - 20kg

As above missed behind the neck SM shrugs/barbell shrugs and forearms as I ran out of time

Food for today - There is a big chunk missing as I am going to have a cheat meal today. A KFC or a McDonald's.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, March 16, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Omega 3, 6 capsule

54

0

6

0

0

0



Vitalite - Margarine, 10 g

50

0

6

0

0

0



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 4 Egg (70g)

367

0

25

35

392

0



Genius - blueberry muffin, 2 muffin

704

96

32

7

0

51



Quaker Oats so simple - Honey & Vanilla, 2 bowl

256

46

4

6

0

13



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,431

142

74

48

392

64



Meal 2
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Morrisons - Mince Turkey, 250 g

332

0

22

48

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


863

121

26

58

0

0



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Morrisons - Mince Turkey, 250 g

332

0

22

48

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


863

121

26

58

0

0



Meal 4
 
Lenny & Larry's - the Complete Cookie Double Chocolate, 4 oz. (56.5g)

380

54

12

16

440

30



Tesco - Honey Oaty Granola Bars, 4 Bars

394

56

16

6

0

28



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,305

231

32

32

440

58



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Add Food

Quick Tools



















 
Totals

4,462

614

158

195

832

122



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

1,538

136

9

179

1,467

-34




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs last night was:

5 Minute warm up on bike, 2 warm up sets on leg extensions and 2 sets on lying leg curls

*Leg Extension Forward ss*

*Leg Extension Back*

1 x 20 - 50kg

1 x 15 - 71kg

1 x 10 - 84kg

1 x 8 - 98kg

*Zane Squats*

1 x 10 - 80kg

1 x 10 - 100kg

1 x 10 - 120kg

1 x 10 - 140kg

*Leg Press*

1 x 10 - 80kg

1 x 10 - 120kg

1 x 10 - 140kg

1 x 10 160kg

1 x Fail 160kg (Narrow Stance)

*Lying Leg Curls*

1 x 20 - 50kg

1 x 15 - 64kg

2 x 10 - 71

*Seated Raises*

1 x 20 - 20kg

1 x 20 - 40kg

1 x 20 - 60kg

1 x 20 - 80kg

1 x drop set - fail on each plate then remove one all the way down to one plate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Did my first jab of MT2 last night. Felt rough as feck within minutes, hot flushes and felt sick. Going to be doing a jab every day for a few weeks to really get a good tan. First Sunbed will be this afternoon. 5 minutes.

I went to high on fats the last few days and it messed my BP up and gave me bad guts. So lowering them back down and keeping carbs higher.

Food for today is below. It is spaced out throughout the day.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, March 17, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Big & Fresh - Eggs, 2 Egg (70g)

183

0

13

18

196

0



Vitalite - Margarine, 35 g

175

0

19

0

0

0



the Protein Works - Omega 3, 1 capsule

9

0

1

0

0

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 3 bagel

645

130

5

20

0

0



Egg Whites - Large, 2 large (33 g)

34

1

0

8

110

0



Mrs Crimble - Stem Ginger Cake, 180 g

574

126

4

5

0

72



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,620

257

43

50

307

72



Meal 2
 
Narins - Stem Ginger Oat Biscuits, 4 biscuit

176

26

6

3

144

7



Tesco - Maple Syrup Oaty Granola Bars, 2 Bars

210

27

9

3

0

14



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


740

134

18

12

144

20



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 400 g

612

0

14

121

0

0



Tesco - Petit Pain 4Pk, 405 gram

1,047

212

5

34

0

13



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,659

212

20

155

0

13



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Bassetts - Jelly Babies., 1 container (32 jelly babies ea.)

640

154

0

6

19

144



Add Food

Quick Tools


640

154

0

6

19

144



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,213

173

15

107

0

2






 
Totals

5,872

930

95

330

470

251



Your Daily Goal

6,000

750

167

375

2,300

88



Remaining

128

-180

71

45

1,830

-163




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Weight as stayed the same for 3 days now so I am upping cals to 6500 today.

Push last night was a bit of a strange one, I have been feeling sick for 2 days and had a stomach bug so was not on form but still managed to improve on all exercises in terms of weight.

*Rear Delt Raises.*

2 x 15 - 12.5kg

2 x 15 - 15kg

*Seated Shoulder Press*

4 x 12 - 60kg (did not go up as this made me feel sick and dizzy)

*Laterial Raises*

4 x 12 - 15kg

*Flat DB Press*

3 x 12 35kg (again stayed light)

*Incline Hammer Press*

3 x 12 - 70kg

*Cable Flys*

4 x 12 - 25kg

*Rope Push down*

4 x Fail - 6 plates

*Tricep Push Down*

1 x 12 - 8plates

3 x 12 - 9 plates

I also threw in some shrugs that I missed on Weds 4 x 12 140kg really slow and pause at the top.

Food for today is below. A few calories to make up but will have some HBCD intra workout to get those.





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Mrs Crimble - Stem Ginger Cake, 150 g

478

105

3

4

0

60



Egg Whites - Large, 5 large (33 g)

85

1

1

20

275

1



Vitalite - Margarine, 40 g

200

0

22

0

0

0



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 2 Egg (70g)

183

0

13

18

196

0



New York bagel - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 4 bagel

860

174

7

26

0

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,846

280

46

78

472

61



Meal 2
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Tesco - Maple Syrup Oaty Granola Bars, 2 Bars

210

27

9

3

0

14



Narins - Stem Ginger Oat Biscuits, 4 biscuit

176

26

6

3

144

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


740

134

18

12

144

20



Meal 3
 
Tesco - Big Bite Soft White Rolls, 400 g

1,000

199

4

37

0

13



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 400 g

612

0

14

121

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,612

199

18

158

0

13



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Haribo - Starmix, 220.0 g

757

174

0

15

0

139



Add Food

Quick Tools


757

174

0

15

0

139



Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,213

173

15

107

0

2






 
Totals

6,168

960

97

369

616

235



Your Daily Goal

6,500

975

108

406

2,300

88



Remaining

332

14

10

37

1,684

-147




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So Yesterday I hit my goal weight of 15 stone. I weighed in at 15.2. I had a dominoes (with no cheese) the night before so some of that was water and sodium but back down to 14.13 this morning. That is the heaviest I have ever been (without the added water)

Fridays workout was legs. I took the misses along for the first time and showed her a few things. She wants to start doing a few days a week.

2 x warm up sets on leg extensions and lying leg curls - 20 x 20kg

*Leg Press*

1 x 10 - 100kg

1 x 10 - 125kg

1 x 10 - 150kg

1 x 10 - 175kg

2 x 10 - 200kg

*Leg Extension - 3 sets 3 angles*

1 x 20 - 25kg

1 x 20 - 30kg

1 x 20 - 35kg

8 x 20 - 40kg

*Stiff Leg Dead*

1 x 12 - 50kg

1 x 12 - 60kg

1 x 12 - 70kg

1 x 12 - 80kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

1 x 20 - 20

1 x 20 - 25

3 x 20 - 30

*Seated Calve Raises*

1 x 15 - 100kg

3 x 15 - 125kg

*Standing Calve Raises*

4 x 20 - 50kg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Saturdays Pull session was as follows

Warm up standing high row 3 x 20 20kg

*Landmine Bent Over Row*

1 x 12 - 60kg

1 x 12 - 50kg

1 x 12 - 55kg

1 x 12 - 60kg

*Front Lat Pull Down*

1 x 10 - 14 plates

1 x 10 - 14 plates

2 x 10 - 15 plates

1 x 10 - 16 plates

*Hammer Strength HIgh Row*

1 x 12 - 80kg

1x 12 - 90kg

2 x 12 - 100kg

*Cable Bicep Curl*

1 x 12- 30kg

3 x 12 - 35kg

*Hammer Curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg

*Behind Smith Machine Shrug*

2 x 12 - 80klg

2 x 12 - 70kg

*Barbell Shrug*

1 x 12 - 120kg

1 x 12 - 140kg

1 x 12 - 150kg

1x 12 - 160kg

*Dumbell Forearm Curls*

4 x 12 - 20


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Picture from Saturday.

View attachment 123031


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Had a great session last night, all weights went up.

*Rear Delt Raises On Incline Bench*

1 x 15 - 12kg

1 x 15 - 15kg

2 x 15 - 15kg with superset of 15 x 8 kg

*Seated DB Press*

2 x 12 - 35kg

1 x 10 - 37.5

1 x 8 - 37.5

*Side Laterial Raises*

4 x 12 - 15kg

*Incline Dumbell Press*

3 x 12 - 37.5kg

*Incline Hammer Press*

1 x 12 - 75kg

1 x 12 - 80kg

1 x 12 - 85kg

*Cable Crossover*

4 x 12 - 25kg

*Tricep Rope Pushdown*

4 x fail - 6 plates

*Tricep Bar Pushdown*

4 x 12 - 9 plates


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

Warm up on Bike for 5 minutes

2 x warm up sets on leg extension and lying leg curls

*Leg extensions sat forward ss with sat back*

2 x 20 - 52kg

2 x 15 - 74 kg

2 x 10 - 86kg

2 x 8 - 100kg

*Zane Squats*

1 x 10 - 80kg

2 x 10 - 120kg

1 x 10 - 140 kg (stayed light this week as knee was playing up)

*Leg Press*

2 x 10 - 120kg

1 x 10 - 160kg

2 x 10 - 170kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

1 x 20 - 50kg

1 x 15 - 64kg

2 x 10 - 71kg

*Seated Calve Raises*

1 x 20 - 25kg

1 x 20 - 45kg

1 x 20 - 55kg

1 x 20 - 55kg with drop sets on all plates to fail


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I have been suffering with some sort of digestion issue these last few days, that is why I have not been posting my diet. It has been 300g protein and about 500 carbs just to see if it helps. It is slowly getting better but every time I eat I get massive bloat. I am going to book an appointment at the doctors next week.

Pull last night

*Staright arm rope pull down*

3 x 15 - 50kg

2 x 15 - 55kg

*Bent over rows - smith machine*

1 x 12 - 60kg

2 x 12 - 65kg

1 x 12 - 70kg

*Lat pull down - front*

2 x 12 - 15 plates

2 x 12 - 16 plates

*Incline db curl*

4 x 12 - 17.5kg

*Hammer Curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg

*Shrugs*

1 x 12 - 140

1 x 12 - 150

1 x 12 - 160

1 x 12 - 170

*Behind db shrugs*

4 x 12 - 35kg

*Forearm curls*

4 x 12 - 20

*Delcine sit ups*

3 x 20

Generally feeling a bit run down and worn out. I may take a few days off to rest and hopefully get better. I know it is just the digestive issues.

I think I may now be intolerent to egg as well as lactose and soya as everytime I eat egg I get stomach pain. Will drop it out for a few days and see how I get on.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Had a great few days off work spent with the family. Took the little man to a easter egg hunt and Blenheim Palace and to a fayre. been nice and chilled all weekend. Trained Legs on Friday and Pull on Saturday both good workouts.

I am down to 3500 calories now as prep has started, feeling flatter and a bit more tired but I will be fine when my body has adjusted.

Gear is still 4 x ml of ttm from Wildcat. It is nice to feel hungry again.

I have started to start to get tighter all over already, looking forward to getting dick skin again, I have never ran tren on a proper cut.

Last night was push, hit some PBS and strength is still there once I am awake in the gym. Pump is not as good though so need to start back on the pre workout.

*Rear delt raises*

2 x 15 - 15kg

2 x 15 - 15kg ss with 8kg to fail leant on bench

*DB Press*

1 x 12 - 35kg

3 x 12 - 37.5kg

*Laterial Raises*

2 x 12 - 15kg

2 x 12 - 15kg ss with super strict sides raises 5kg to fail

*Incline DB Press*

3 x 12 - 37.5

*Hammer Strength Incline*

3 x 12 - 80kg

*Cable Flys*

4 x 12 - 25kg

*Rope Pushdown*

4 x fail - 6 plates

*Bar pushdown*

4 x 12 - 9 plates

Food for today is below. Leaving 500 out as I ate to much chocolate yesterday

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, March 29, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Oats so Simple - Honey and Vanilla, 3 sachet

384

69

7

9

0

19



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

73

7

50

1,333

23



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 240 g

238

1

1

58

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


238

1

1

58

0

1



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


813

80

14

97

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Quakers - Oat So Simple - Apple and Blueberry Porridge, 2 sachet (36g)

270

48

5

6

20

15



Genius - Lemon and poppyseed muffin, 1 muffin

290

0

0

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


560

48

5

6

20

15



Meal 6
 
Vitalite - Margarine, 40 g

200

0

22

0

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Fishmonger - Skinless & Boneless Cod Fillets - Atlantic Cod Fillets, 280 gr

308

0

4

68

252

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


805

71

26

76

252

3






 
Totals

3,000

273

52

287

1,606

42



Your Daily Goal

3,500

394

78

306

2,300

88



Remaining

500

120

25

18

694

45




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

2.5k Cals drop in how long mate? A week?

Seems a lot haha!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> 2.5k Cals drop in how long mate? A week?
> 
> Seems a lot haha!


 My maintenance is 4k so start with 500 under. I don't see any value in easing into it.

In fact it can be quite the opposite for most. Most will over eat for the last week before dropping down to maintenance or just below to make the drop even more effective.

Its working though, all the water has dropped off and I am now 14.6 (weight has been at this for 4 days) after a week at 3500 so weight has levelled, Meaning I gained around 8-10lbs of muscle from my 6 week bulk. Happy days.

I now have 10 weeks to make weight, Should be nice and steady and not to stressful.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So I have worked out it is the MT2 that is causing me digestive issues. That is a good thing as at least I know what it is and not something more serious.

I will keep the MT2 jabs to 1 or 2 a week until I get closer to the show. I am going to the Dominican Republic in August also so will smash a load in closer to the time.

Yesterday was Pull. Workout was good, I hit some PBS and wieghts are still going up so I am happy about that. I am going to start adding in super sets and drop sets when the weights stop going up.

*Rope pull down - explosive with 3 second hold*

5 x 15 - 55kg

*Bent over Row*

1 x 12 - 60kg

1 x 12 - 65kg

1 x 12 - 70kg

1 x 12 - 75kg - then 1 set close grip to fail

*Lat pull downs behind*

2 x 12 - 15 plates

2 x 12 - 16 plates into drop set, 12 plates, 8 plates, 6 plates

*Inclince bicep curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg

*Hammer Curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg - 2 sets ss with 12.5kg to fail

*Shrugs*

1 x 12 140kg

1 x 12 - 150kg

2 x 12 - 160kg

*Behind smith shrugs*

4 x 12 - 70kg

Ab circuits

Food for today: - few calories to play with so will have some haribo post or pre workout

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, March 31, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Oats so Simple - Honey and Vanilla, 3 sachet

384

69

7

9

0

19



Banana - Banana, 140 gram

138

33

0

1

1

21



Add Food

Quick Tools


722

106

7

51

1,334

44



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g

119

1

1

29

0

1



Condiments - Helmans - Light Mayo, 50 gram

125

4

13

0

446

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


244

4

13

29

446

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 260 g

398

0

9

79

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


575

40

11

82

0

0



Meal 4
 
Lenny and Larry's Complete Cookie - Snickerdoodle, 113 gram

360

54

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


360

54

8

16

380

30



Meal 5
 
Quakers - Oat So Simple - Apple and Blueberry Porridge, 3 sachet (36g)

405

73

7

9

30

23



Add Food

Quick Tools


405

73

7

9

30

23



Meal 6
 
Vitalite - Margarine, 40 g

200

0

22

0

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Fishmonger - Skinless & Boneless Cod Fillets - Atlantic Cod Fillets, 280 gr

308

0

4

68

252

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


805

71

26

76

252

3






 
Totals

3,111

348

72

263

2,443

100



Your Daily Goal

3,500

394

78

306

2,300

88



Remaining

389

46

6

42

-143

-12




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Weight is coming down nicely, I now have 6 lbs to loose in 9 weeks, should be nice and easy and mean my cut is really steady and not stressful.

I will be adding in some clen and winstrol or oxy closer to show to fill out.

Here are some pics from friday and sats workout.



















Dropping cals another 300 today so down to 3200 will leave it like this for a few weeks to get the most loss possible out of the drop.

I hit PBS on all of my leg lifts last week and on shoulders too, looking to repeat it again this week.

I am going to be running some Test E and Mast E from a New Lab called Taylor Made and letting everyone know how I get on with it. It should be here this week cant wait to try it. I will be running 600 test, 500 mast, 400 tren (the test e and mast e will be from taylor made)

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, April 4, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Banana - Banana, 100 gram

98

24

0

1

1

15



Oats so Simple - Honey and Vanilla, 3 sachet

384

69

7

9

0

19



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 1 Egg (70g)

92

0

6

9

98

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


774

97

13

60

1,432

38



Meal 2
 
Aldi Ocean Rise - Pole & Line Caught Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g

119

1

1

29

0

1



Condiments - Helmans - Light Mayo, 30 gram

75

2

8

0

268

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


194

3

8

29

268

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


990

121

15

101

0

0



Meal 4
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


354

80

3

7

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Fishmonger - Skinless & Boneless Cod Fillets - Atlantic Cod Fillets, 280 gr

308

0

4

68

252

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Vitalite - Margarine, 35 g

175

0

19

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


780

71

23

76

252

3






 
Totals

3,092

371

62

272

1,952

42



Your Daily Goal

3,200

360

71

280

2,300

88



Remaining

108

-10

8

8

347

46




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking big @BoomTime just a real ****ign shame you have to wear those fu**ing gay leggings :lol: :lol: Can't stand them on Men, I just don't get them haha! I'll let you off because you're looking big.

Be good to see what you bring to stage


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Looking big @BoomTime just a real ****ign shame you have to wear those fu**ing gay leggings :lol: :lol: Can't stand them on Men, I just don't get them haha! I'll let you off because you're looking big.
> 
> Be good to see what you bring to stage


 Thanks dude.

They look horrid but I swear by them for recovery.

I have never had DOMS in my legs since I started wearing them on leg day.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Landmine bent over row and Zane squats, never heard of these before, this is an education!

Looking great & ripped up, inspirational stuff :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GCMAX said:


> Landmine bent over row and Zane squats, never heard of these before, this is an education!
> 
> Looking great & ripped up, inspirational stuff :thumb


 




http://www.frankzane.com/equipment/leg_blaster.html

Thanks dude.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Last nights work out was epic! The best workout I have had in a long time and the first time in ages that I looked in the mirror and was impressed with what I saw (probably good light and the fact I now have a good tan)

Hit PBS on shoulders and felt strong even though I am in a 800 deficit.

*Rear delt raises*

4 x 15 - 15kg - ss with 5kg to fail

*Dumbell press*

1 x 12 - 35kg

1 x 12 - 37kg

2 x 8 - 40kg

*Side raises*

2 x 12 - 15kg

2 x 12 - 15kg ss with 5kg to fail super strict from hip

*Incline chest press*

3 x 12 - 37.5kg

*Cable cross overs*

4 x 12 - 25kg

*Rope push down*

4 x fail - 6 plates

*Tricep push down*

4 x 12 - 9 plates

Ab circuits.

I trained back and biceps this morning as I am flying out to Paris this afternoon on Business. I will do traps and forearms at the hotel.

*Straight rope pull down*

5 x 15 - 55kg 2 drop sets

*Bent over row*

1 x 12 - 60kg

1 x 12 - 65kg

1 x 12 - 70kg

1 x 12 - 70kg - DS 50kg, 40kg, 30kg

*Behind lat pull down*

2 x 12 - 15 plates

2 x 12 - 16 plates DS 12 plates, 8 plates, 6 plates

*Incline Bicep Curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg 2 super sets with 10kg super strict concentration curls

*Hammer Curl*

4 x 12 - 20kg - 2 super sets 12.5kg super strict hold for 3.

Food for today. I have a few calorie to play with as I will grab a snack at the airport.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, April 5, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Banana - Banana, 100 gram

98

24

0

1

1

15



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Kellog's - Special K Red Berries Cereal, 55 gram

195

48

0

4

337

16



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Glutamine - Glutamine, 15 grams

60

0

0

15

0

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,124

196

4

81

1,671

35



Meal 2
 
Aldi Cucina - Italian Ham With Rosemary, 1 container (5 slice ea.)

140

2

5

22

780

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


140

2

5

22

780

2



Meal 3
 
Sainsbury's - Sweet Chilli and Lime Chicken Breast Slices**, 400 g

508

21

6

91

1,008

16



Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


878

77

14

107

1,388

46



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Just Tasty - Chicken Salad With Mayo Sandwhich, 2 package

734

88

15

54

3

11



Add Food

Quick Tools


734

88

15

54

3

11






 
Totals

2,876

364

39

264

3,842

94



Your Daily Goal

3,200

360

71

280

2,300

88



Remaining

324

-3

32

16

-1,542

-6




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Did a bit of a depelation whole body circuit work out this mornign in the gym in the hotel to shift some of the water from the flight, worked well. I look really lean today but very flat. I have had a couple of low days and felt okay and has worked well for me as I am away and stops me eating things I shouldn't.

Had a s**t load of ham for breakfast with pineapple and some oats, a protein cookie some more ham for lunch with an apple and going to have some tuna pasta meals when i get to the airport, another low day 600 calories under my target so should see some nice fat loss. Loads of salt though from the ham so will hold a bit more water but it never takes long to come off.

Back to the gym tomorrow to do todays workout.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning.

Woke up this morning the same weight I was 2 bloody days ago even though i have had two massively low days. I think it is water weight from the flight and extra salt from yesterday as I look s**t tons leaner.

Legs tonight.

Food for today is below.





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Oat So Simple - Golden Syrup Big Bowl, 99.2 g

372

66

6

8

200

21



Banana - Banana, 100 gram

98

24

0

1

1

15



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


620

93

6

40

1,201

39



Meal 2
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


370

56

8

16

380

30



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 360 g

551

0

13

109

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


905

80

16

115

0

0



Meal 4
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


354

80

3

7

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Dolmio - Bolognase Sauce - Low Fat, 0.5 container (500 gs ea.)

66

12

0

2

2

8



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Morrisons - Uncooked Penne Pasta, 150 Grams

224

 43

1

8

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


653

55

14

72

584

9






 
Totals

2,902

364

47

250

2,164

78



Your Daily Goal

3,200

360

71

280

2,300

88



Remaining

298

-4

24

29

135

9




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning.

So as suspected I was carrying some water from the flight and extra salt. I lost 4lbs over night (i drank 8 litres of water yesterday and took 20g vitamin c throught the day to flush it out)

Lasts night workout was terrible, I kept going hypo so could barely do anything, I managed quads but will do hams and calves today.

Food for today is as follows.





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Banana - Banana, 100 gram

98

24

0

1

1

15



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 2 Egg (70g)

183

0

13

18

196

0



Sainsbury's - Swiss Style Museli, 100 g

452

75

9

18

0

27



Add Food

Quick Tools


883

101

22

67

1,197

45



Meal 2
 
Coop - Chicken Triple Sandwich, 1 Pack

550

69

16

37

2,400

5



Add Food

Quick Tools


550

69

16

37

2,400

5



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


813

80

14

97

0

0



Meal 4
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


354

80

3

7

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Fishmonger - Skinless & Boneless Cod Fillets - Atlantic Cod Fillets, 280 gr

308

0

4

68

252

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


457

35

4

72

252

2






 
Totals

3,057

367

58

280

3,849

52



Your Daily Goal

3,000

338

67

263

2,300

88



Remaining

-57

-28

8

-16

-1,548

36




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Had another training and posing session with owen Powell this weekend. 9 weeks out.

View attachment 124199
View attachment 124198
View attachment 124197


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

great set of legs buddy. esp the calves. good genetics.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Crap quality but you can see the separation between my traps and shoulders and shoulders and biceps coming out nicely.


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

Just came across this log. Have read it from start to finish. Some great work going on here. Keep it going fella.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking top mate, things are definitely starting to come together!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

First time I've seen this! Looking excellent mate. Good luck this year.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning.

I have not updated this as much as I should for a few days as I have been so busy.

Workouts have been good, calories are down another 300 to 2700 but these may go back up as I actually have 4 weeks extra to my show. I thought it was in June but it is in July!

Food for today is below.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, April 12, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Egg Whites - Large, 4 large (33 g)

68

1

0

 16

220

1



Big & Fresh - Eggs, 4 Egg (70g)

367

0

25

35

392

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


435

1

26

51

612

1



Meal 2
 
Lenny&Larry's - Snickerdoodle cookie, 2 peices

370

56

8

16

380

30



Add Food

Quick Tools


370

56

8

16

380

30



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Veetee Dine In - Long Grain Rice, 1 container (250 gs ea.)

300

65

3

6

580

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


683

65

12

81

580

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2.5 scoop 50g

443

101

4

8

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


443

101

4

8

0

0



Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


756

70

11

99

0

3






 
Totals

2,687

292

60

256

1,572

34



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

13

11

0

-19

728

54




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Last night's workout was another good one. I have been having 150g of cream of rice a bit closer to my work outs and it is keeping me full and feeling strong, weights are still going up each week.

Weight is coming off at about half a lb a week so nice and steady.

My back seems to have started coming in now and this is normally the last thing to tighten up for me.

I am getting a little tired at around 4-6pm but then by the time I have done 10 minutes in the gym I feel good. Its just the drive to the gym feels tiresome.

Food for today is below.

I have a few to play with as I am craving some sweets so will have some haribo pre workout today.

The oats I actually eat as meal 2, at 10pm and my first carbs for the day, I just added them in for breakfast as they were already stored there on MFP





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Peanut Butter - Simply Smooth, 50 g

282

6

22

13

0

3



Oat So Simple - Golden Syrup Big Bowl, 99.2 g

372

66

6

8

200

21



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 2 egg

132

0

9

13

155

0



Generic - 1 Medium Egg White, 6 egg, yolk removed

90

1

0

18

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


876

73

38

52

655

25



Meal 2
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Pork Mince 5%, 250 g

233

0

3

83

133

0



Santa Maria - Fajita Spice Mix, 0.5 container (30 gs ea.)

40

6

1

1

1,050

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


273

6

3

84

1,183

2



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 3 scoop 50g

531

121

4

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


531

121

4

10

0

0



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


532

35

9

80

0

1






 
Totals

2,212

236

54

225

1,838

28



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

488

68

6

10

462

59




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Picture from last night. Pose is crap but shows vascularity nicely 12 weeks out.

View attachment 124459


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Sitting pretty for 12 weeks out mate :thumb

Few q's:

How tall are you?

Are you doing your own prep?

Fancy a bum?


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats a damn good log. keep up the good work

btw whats the meal planner you use?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

NorthPaul said:


> Thats a damn good log. keep up the good work
> 
> btw whats the meal planner you use?


 It's Myfitnesspal

@BoomTime looking awesome pal!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Sitting pretty for 12 weeks out mate :thumb
> 
> Few q's:
> 
> ...


 5 10

I am indeed. I want to see how far I can take my self first time around.

I'll never turn down a bum!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning Guys.

Taking an unplanned day off today because me the Mrs and my little brother (visiting from weston super mare) are going to watch the junlge book after work at the cinema.

So will train legs tomorrow AM and back in the Pm or maybe sunday.

I will be dropping calories back today and dropping 100g of carbs out as I am not training, its going to be a tough day lol!

Training last night was good, no strength has dropped and I am now adding in supersets and drop sets. I will start logging workouts again next week, they have been the same as last week so far but with a few extra bits in. Dropped another lb in the last 3 days so weight is coming off nicely. If it starts coming off to soon I will just hit maintenance for a few days.

Food for today is below.





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 500 ml

250

5

0

52

1,667

5



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 2 egg

132

0

9

13

155

0



the Protein Works - Peanut Butter - Simply Smooth, 50 g

282

6

22

13

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


664

11

31

77

1,822

8



Meal 2
 
Morrisons - Toffee Popcorn Flavour Rice Cakes, 3 Slice

117

25

1

2

0

8



Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 2 sachet

258

46

4

6

0

13



Add Food

Quick Tools


375

71

5

8

0

21



Meal 3
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Santa Maria - Fajita Spice Mix, 0.5 container (30 gs ea.)

40

6

1

1

1,050

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


580

47

15

66

1,632

2



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,225

182

60

233

3,454

33



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

475

121

0

3

-1,153

54




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> 5 10
> 
> I am indeed. I want to see how far I can take my self first time around.
> 
> I'll never turn down a bum!


 I thought you were shorter ^(compliment)^

Doing a good job

Let me know how you get on with the posing lessons if you have any mate as I'm not far from you and will be looking into it in a few months


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I thought you were shorter ^(compliment)^
> 
> Doing a good job
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the posing lessons if you have any mate as I'm not far from you and will be looking into it in a few months


 Will do.

I am going to have a chat with Owen again (he used Panther Gym a while back) It can only help me when it comes to judging too if they are a judge.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have just had word that my bits from Taylor Made are going to be sent out today. Looking forward to adding another 2ml of mast and some test into the stack


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

food pics. 50g cream of rice and 2 hobnobs, like a vanilla cheesecake. so good when dieting


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

The 'cream of rice cheesecake' looks naughty mate!! Hope everything is ticking over well.


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> food pics. 50g cream of rice and 2 hobnobs, like a vanilla cheesecake. so good when dieting


 Nice one mate...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning fellas.

Did legs on sat morning and back, biceps and traps in the afternoon, killed me off but both work outs were good. Strength is still there.

I had a bit of a refeed last night, some haribo, some extra oats, a bit of chocolate and some cereal bars, woke looking really tight and it has defo worked at kicking my metabolism back in.

I am going to start adding in some super sets to my workout now just to work on detail and burn some extra calories in the gym.

Cardio is going uyp by about 5 minutes each day today, just because I feel like I need it. I am al so dropping the peanut butter out from breakfast as I feel like I dont need it, i will chuck it in somedays and take out others depending on how I feel.

Food for today is below.

Breakfast does not look like much but it comes out amazing in an omlette, so much food volume for so little cals.










*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, April 18, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

 150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 1 egg

66

0

5

6

78

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 80 g

32

6

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Spinach - Aldis Baby Spinach, Bag, 2 cup

25

3

0

2

85

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


286

12

5

41

1,262

3



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 4 sachet

516

92

9

12

0

26



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


556

92

9

22

0

26



Meal 3
 
Santa Maria - Fajita Spice Mix, 0.5 container (30 gs ea.)

40

6

1

1

1,050

2



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


757

87

16

69

1,632

2



Meal 4
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


394

80

3

17

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,599

325

42

230

2,894

33



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

101

-20

17

5

-594

54




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Pull last night:, was a little tired when I got there but 10 mins in and it felt good.

I am seeing veins and stritations that I have never seen before so really happy about that

Rear delt raises

4 x 15 - 15kg super set with 5kg leant over bench (different angles)

DB Press

1 x 12 - 35kg

1 x 12 - 37.5kg

1 x 10 - 40kg super set with 20kg partials

1 x 9 - 40kg super set with 18kg partials

Side raises

4 x 12 - 15kg superset with 5kg super strict partials

db bench press

3 x 12 - 37kg

decline bench

1 x 12 - 80kg

1 x 12 - 90kg

1 x 12 - 100kg

tricep rope pushdown

4 x fail 25kg

tricep bar pushdown

4 x 12 - 30 kg - last set drop set to 10kg

3 x leg raises, 3 x decline crunches

Food for today.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, April 19, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Spinach - Aldis Baby Spinach, Bag, 2 cup

25

3

0

2

85

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 80 g

32

6

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 1 egg

66

0

5

6

78

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


336

13

5

52

1,596

4



Meal 2
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 4 sachet

516

92

9

12

0

26



Add Food

Quick Tools


556

92

9

22

0

26



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


717

80

16

68

582

0



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


394

80

3

17

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,609

319

42

240

2,178

32



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

91

-15

18

-3

122

56




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Something wrong with your tables.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Trained this morning, another good session:

rope pull downs

5 x 15 - 50kg super set with 4 x 12 dumbell pull over 20kg and last set drop set

seated long bar row

1 x 12 - 65kg

3 x 12 - 70kg, last set drop set, 50kg, 40kg, 30kg, 20kg

lat pull downs behind

4 x 12 - 15 plates, last set drop set, 12 plates, 8 plates, 6 plates

incline dumbell curl

4 x 12 - 20kg superset with spider curls 4 x 12.5kg

hammer curl

4 x 12 - 20kg super set with 3 sets of reverse cable curls 3 x 25kg

shurgs

4 x 12 160kg

behind shurgs

4 x 12 60kg super set with 20kg dumbells

4 x decline sit ups.

Shaved my head last night. Excuse what looks like a pout, I do just have huge blackman lips (excuse the mild racism)










Food for today: - the oats are split across the day, i ahve moved to oats as rice kept making me go hypo as it was not stable enough for long enough in the blood i think





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 80 g

32

6

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Spinach - Aldis Baby Spinach, Bag, 2 cup

25

3

0

2

85

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


220

12

1

35

1,185

3



Meal 2
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 9 sachet

1,161

208

20

27

0

58



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,201

208

20

37

0

58



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


383

0

9

76

0

0



Meal 4
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 5
 
all day you may - bcaa, 2 scoop

48

0

0

12

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


48

0

0

12

0

0



Meal 6
 
Also Wagu burgers - Beef burger, 425 gram

828

18

55

78

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


828

18

55

78

0

1






 
Totals

2,680

238

85

237

1,185

62



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

20

66

-24

0

1,115

25




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Breakfast today:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning lads.

Woke up feeling like chit today, small dose of man flu.

I am getting leaner and tighter everyday but the weight is jumping up and down all over the place! If it does not start coming down more by the mid next week I am going to drop some more calories.

Food for today is below. (3 packs of oatmeal with meal 2, 3, and 4)

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, April 21, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Spinach - Aldis Baby Spinach, Bag, 2 cup

25

3

0

2

85

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 80 g

32

6

0

0

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 2 egg

132

0

9

13

155

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


352

12

10

48

1,340

3



Meal 2
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 9 sachet

1,161

208

20

27

0

58



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,201

208

20

37

0

58



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


363

0

13

61

582

0



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


40

0

0

10

0

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,562

273

52

237

1,922

63



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

138

30

8

-1

378

25




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Taylor made stuff turned up. Massively impressed by the quality of the packing and the vials. Gear looks clean and crisp. Adding in a ml of test and a ml of mast to my stack (mast not shown as vial is already open) will be letting everyone know how I feel on the extra dose.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows it going in here mate? Those food pics almost killed me! Looked so good. What on earth is cream of rice, i see a lot of people eating it but ive never seen it in front of me let alone tried it?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Push last night was a great workout, felt tired when I got there but smashed through the workout, strength is still up and I was looking the best I have ever looked last night. I will get some pics up in the next few days.

Weight is down 3lbs since last week, I now need to loose another 6lbs to make weight, but then I will need a good few lbs to play with for filling up so probably more like another 8-9 would be ideal. That will get harder as the weeks go on but I have not added in clen yet, and cardio is still only 45 mins 1 x per day.

rear delt raises

4 x 15 - 15kg - 3 superset with 7.5kg

smith press

4 x 12 60kg super set 2 with 15kg dumbell press

side raises

4 x 12 - 15kg 2 super sets with super strict 7.5kg

dumbell press

3 x 12 37.5

hammer decline press

1 x 12 - 80kg

1 x 12 - 90kg

1 x 12 - 100kg

pec flys

4 x 15 - 20kg

tricep rope push down

4 x fail - 10 plates

reverse grip push down

4 x 12


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hows it going in here mate? Those food pics almost killed me! Looked so good. What on earth is cream of rice, i see a lot of people eating it but ive never seen it in front of me let alone tried it?


 You should know its from GN lol!

You should try it mate, its epic. Its like a vanilla pudding. Its powdered rice with vanilla and digestive enzymes. Great post workout.

Going good mate. I was worried about weight but it has flown off this week and I am looking the best I ever have, will get some pics up in next few days.

I am going to do a depletion workout on sunday and then have a refeed as I feel I need one and will be a good chance for me to trial how many carbs I will need in the carb up for peak week.

me and the misses are really looking forward to next week....no pressure haha!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 124806


 I have access to this lab but have not tried any yet. What made you get this? I usually stick to wildcat but may give them a go. Just little feedback at the minute


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> I have access to this lab but have not tried any yet. What made you get this? I usually stick to wildcat but may give them a go. Just little feedback at the minute


 I have been sent some to try mate and give feedback on what I think of it.

First jab will be going in tomorrow so I will let you know, but everything looks good so far.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> You should know its from GN lol!
> 
> You should try it mate, its epic. Its like a vanilla pudding. Its powdered rice with vanilla and digestive enzymes. Great post workout.
> 
> ...


 Never tried it though as wasnt sure about the consistency?

Mate, personally i wouldnt bother with a depletion workout, just train like you normally would, that will deplete glycogen stores enough anyway, then just see how you react to different foods and refeeds. Makes sure you weight everything and write everything down, especially what makes you feel bloated and what is easy on the stomach, will stand you in good stead come show day.

Looking forward to seeing you too mate, especially with the new psycho hair cut you nutter haha.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Never tried it though as wasnt sure about the consistency?
> 
> Mate, personally i wouldnt bother with a depletion workout, just train like you normally would, that will deplete glycogen stores enough anyway, then just see how you react to different foods and refeeds. Makes sure you weight everything and write everything down, especially what makes you feel bloated and what is easy on the stomach, will stand you in good stead come show day.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you too mate, especially with the new psycho hair cut you nutter haha.


 Thanks mate, that is some good advice there.

I am allergic to soya and I have a lactose intolerant so I am pretty savy to what I can and can't get away with but I never thought to keep a log so will do that dude. Nice one.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate, that is some good advice there.
> 
> I am allergic to soya and I have a lactose intolerant so I am pretty savy to what I can and can't get away with but I never thought to keep a log so will do that dude. Nice one.


 Anytime mate. Just remember when carbing up, high fibre carbs arent so easily digestible so dont overload on them and go for things that are low sugar but high carb and less fibrous - english white muffins, crumpets, white bread etc


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Anytime mate. Just remember when carbing up, high fibre carbs arent so easily digestible so dont overload on them and go for things that are low sugar but high carb and less fibrous - english white muffins, crumpets, white bread etc


 Will do squire.

I lost another lb over night so I have decided to do it today as I look flat as a pancake and my body is screaming for some more food and it feels right.

I have some home-made rice pudding cooking in the oven as we speak (pudding rice, almond milk, small handful of mixed fruit and a mashed banana and some mixed spices) then I've got some cereal bars and I will go and get some muffins and crumpets. I am going to start by doubling my carb intake to what it normally is (300 - 600) and see how that goes. Keeping fats the same at 40-50g and hitting maintenance calories, 4k. Thanks again dude.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Had a strange weekend and my diet went to s**t (gained a stone in 2 days)

I had a very strange episode in the gym on sat morning, went all light headed and dissy, then i felt like I was tripping on acid, i could hear and see things that were not there. I dont know if i was food drunk or I had over hydrated (I had been drinking like 10 litres of water the past few days) either way it was not nice and i ate for England sat and Sunday, I also have a chest infection so I just ate what I wanted and let my body recover. I did manage to train on sat but I cant really remember it to be honest.

To get back on track I need to hit 13.3 stone by Sunday. So that is the goal for this week, all of the weight I would of put on would of been water anyway so should come off easy enough.

Going to drop carbs back a bit this week by 25% and then I will start carb cycling, 3-4 low days and then a high carb day.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning guys.

Push last night was good, considering I was still recovering from the weekend weirdness, a chest infection and a very low cal day.

Rear delt raises

4 x 15 - 15kg 3 super setted with standing rear raises 7.5kg

seated db press

1 x 12 - 35kg - 12 shurgs

1 x 12 - 37.5kg - 12 srugs

1 x 10 - 40kg - 12 shurgs and supersetted partials with 15kg 12 reps

1 x 8 - 40kg - 12 shurgs and super setted with partials 15kg 12 reps

Side raises

4 x 12 - 15kg supersetted with super strict 7.5kg partials

db press

3 x 12 - 37.5kg

incline hammer press

3 x 12 90kg

cable flys

4 x 12 - 20kg

4 x sets of decline crunches and leg raises

Food for today is below:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, April 26, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Spinach - Aldis Baby Spinach, Bag, 2 cup

25

3

0

2

85

0



Morrisons - Medium Free Range Eggs, 2 egg

132

0

9

13

155

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


360

14

10

48

1,340

3



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 3 sachet

387

69

7

9

0

19



Add Food

Quick Tools


387

69

7

9

0

19



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 300 g

363

0

13

61

582

0



Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 2 sachet

258

46

4

6

0

13



Add Food

Quick Tools


621

46

17

67

582

13



Meal 4
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 3 sachet

387

69

7

9

0

19



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 8 scoops

80

0

0

20

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


467

69

7

29

0

19



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


682

53

11

97

0

2






 
Totals

2,517

251

51

249

1,922

56



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

183

52

8

-13

378

31




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi All.

Legs last night some how went amazing, I only had 150g carbs yesterday but felt great, will post weights later.

I have been in a sales team meeting all day today so doing a really low day on calories, not feeling hungry for some reason anyway. The weight from the weekend is not coming off as fast as I would like (its now down 8lbs in 2 days but i put on a stone) so this low day should help shift a few more lbs and get me back on track by the end of the week,


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Having a really s**t day today. feels like everything is against me.

I had an ultra low day yesterday and I have woken up 4lbs heavier!!!! WTF! I only ate 1600 calories, and I look the worst I have in weeks for some reason. Holding water for some reason maybe. God knows but these days suck!

Going to smash loads of vitamin c today and see if that helps and have a higher carb day to maybe bring some of the water back into the muscle as it seems I am holding it around my abs for some reason!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Been a bit crap at updating these last few days, just been to busy.

The extra ML of NP Tren is doing its job, it kicked in and I lost 5lbs over night I kid you not!! Would of been water weight but still.

Went to watch @Chelsea at the NABBA South East at the weekend, was a great show, great standard and glad to of watched him placed a well deserved 2nd.

Gave me a good buzz for my show now, 10 weeks out.

I have started to plan my weeks a bit better now and keeping track of everything to the T so I know if I change why I am changing.

Food is going to drop again this week, drop some more fats out I think as I want to hit 13.2 stone by the end of the week and have a big refeed (2lbs to loose this week) I am holding a bit of water on my abs from some bbq food yesterday though so I think I will get there.

Food for today is below,. it is lower than normal, will go back up again a bit tomorrow.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, May 3, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


235

3

6

39

1,088

3



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 3 sachet

387

69

7

9

0

19



Add Food

Quick Tools


387

69

7

9

0

19



Meal 3
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 2 sachet

258

46

4

6

0

13



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


561

46

15

57

485

13



Meal 4
 
Quaker Oats - Oat So Simple Strawberry, Raspberry & Cranberry, 3 sachet

387

69

7

9

0

19



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


467

69

7

29

0

19



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,256

241

43

216

1,573

56



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

444

63

16

20

727

31




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been a bit crap at updating these last few days, just been to busy.
> 
> ...


 Was wicked seeing you mate and glad you got a ticket in the end


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Was wicked seeing you mate and glad you got a ticket in the end


 Charmed my way in


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Shocking angle and lighting but you get the idea of my condition ten weeks out. I am going to add some more food back in for a few weeks as I am way ahead (advice from @Chelsea This picture was taken after fasted cardio massively flat and depleted.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Shocking angle and lighting but you get the idea of my condition ten weeks out. I am going to add some more food back in for a few weeks as I am way ahead (advice from @Chelsea This picture was taken after fasted cardio massively flat and depleted.
> 
> View attachment 125583


 Looks good to me mate!

It had crossed my mind that you were ahead of yourself a bit. Sounds like you're in the perfect place; get some food in you keep strength up, Rev up metabolism and when the time is right go full throttle and come in full anatomy chart


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Looks good to me mate!
> 
> It had crossed my mind that you were ahead of yourself a bit. Sounds like you're in the perfect place; get some food in you keep strength up, Rev up metabolism and when the time is right go full throttle and come in full anatomy chart


 Thanks mate. That is the plan now. Refeed today, then add some more carbs and fats back in, 1 cheat meal a week for a few weeks and then come back in full on for the last 6 weeks

Food for refeed day is below. I am feeling literally high today!! so much happier and so much energy! Carbs are doubled and calories set to maintenance

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, May 4, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 2 scoop 50g

354

80

3

7

0

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 5 grams

20

0

0

5

0

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 160 g

64

12

0

0

0

0



Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 1 bar

191

27

7

3

0

11



Add Food

Quick Tools


864

123

16

54

1,088

14



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 4 Sachet

540

96

9

12

0

31



Usn - Protein Delite Toffee Almond Bar (50g), 50 g

219

19

10

15

90

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


759

115

19

27

90

38



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Tesco - Sultana Bran (Iron Included), 120 g

426

84

6

11

300

38



Add Food

Quick Tools


729

84

17

62

785

38



Meal 4
 
Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 3 Sachet

405

72

7

9

0

23



Add Food

Quick Tools


405

72

7

9

0

23



Meal 5
 
Haribo - Maoam Pinballs, 180 g

734

162

9

1

36

127



Add Food

Quick Tools


734

162

9

1

36

127



Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

4,097

608

77

235

2,000

242



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-1,397

-304

-16

0

300

-153




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking bob on for ten weeks out


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

And my prediction is your body weight will stay the same/even drop a bit with the added cals and carbs


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> And my prediction is your body weight will stay the same/even drop a bit with the added cals and carbs


 That is the plan mate 

Will keep cardio in each day the same so still slowly fat burning but fill up a bit more and have more energy top train and lift heavier weights!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all.

So, I am increasing calories as I am way ahead of where I need to be, I am upping carbs to 350 and adding some more protein fats will stay the same(ish)

This should see me staying fuller and still remaining to get leaner, I will be adding in a weekly cheat meal now and just a feed when i really really need it and am super flat.

Yesterday was push, was a good workout with the extra food, felt pumped again and like I could of trainer longer

rear delt raises

4 x 15 - 15kg - 3 ss with 7.5kg lent over bench

sm press

4 x 12 - 40kg 4 x ss with 15kg partials 4 x 12

side raises

4 x 12 - 15kg ss with strict 10kg from behind back

smith upright row

4 x 12 - 20kg

dumbell press

3 x 12 - 37.5kg

hammer press

3 x 100kg

cable flys

4 x 20kg - 15 reps

tricep rope pushdown

4 x fail with 10 plates, last plate drop set 8-7-5 plates

super setted with 1 arm cable pull down 5kg

tricep bar pushdown

4 x 12 - 11 plates

ab circuits

Food for today is below

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, May 6, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 160 g

64

12

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


352

15

7

51

1,188

3



Meal 2
 
morrisons bake at home - baguette, 1 full bagette

428

88

2

13

320

6



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


546

88

2

41

620

6



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


595

55

15

56

485

15



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


624

110

8

21

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


633

71

5

80

600

3






 
Totals

2,750

340

37

250

2,893

56



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-50

-35

23

-13

-593

32




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

c


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What did your weight do since the increased cars mate? And body composition? (Look drier/wetter etc)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> What did your weight do since the increased cars mate? And body composition? (Look drier/wetter etc)


 My weight increased by 5lbs yesterday but I ate a ton of crap that I should not off just because I felt like it and I am lean enough to be able to get away with it.

I am down 2lbs of that water weight today and should be back to 13.3 by tomorrow morning, I am a low fuller and tighter but carrying some extra water from the spill over. I also ate stuff with soya in which i am allergic to and this messes me up for days. I am felling much better on higher carbs and I know the weight will come back down and I look better in the mirror each day despite what the scales say.

I have been using the scales to much as I was worrying about making weight but I know I can easily make weight by show day so now I am focusing more on what I look like and less on the scales for now.

I will be haiving my last dirty cheat meal tomorrow night for at least 4 weeks and will be 1 large dominoes and 3 or 4 krispy kremes

This is my 9 week plan laid out for the start of next week.

9 WEEK OUT PLAN​
DIET:​
WAKE: STRECTHING, VACCUUMS, 10G BCAA, 10G GLUTAMINE, BLACK COFFEE

FASTED CARDIO: 35 MINUTES

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES, 1 LARGE EGG,100G ONION, 100G MUSHROOM, 3G VIT C, ELECTROLYTES, 450MG GREEN TEA, 5000IU VIT D, 1000MG VIT B.

M2: 120 TUNA, 1 BAKE AT HOME BAG OR 20G BCAA, 3 X OATMEAL, 3G VIT C

M3: 250G STEAK MINCE, 100G ONION, 2 X OATMEAL, 3G VIT C

M4: 20G BCAA, 4 X OATMEAL, 3G VIT C

M5: 300G CHICKEN/TURKEY BREAST, 400 RED POTATO, 3G VIT C

MEDS​
WEDNESDAY: 1ML TREN, 1ML MAST, 1ML TTM

SATURDAY: 2ML TTM, 1ML MAST

EVERYDAY: 2 CLEN, 20MG CIALIS, 50MG PROVIRON

EVERY OTHER DAY: 12.5MG AROMASIN

GOAL:​
13.2 PRE CARDIO WEIGHT BY SATURDAY (on higher calories)

NOTES:​
NO TOMATO, MILK, OR SOYA. SLIGHTLY SALTED MEALS. 7-10 SHAKERS OF WATER A DAY. 1 X CHEAT MEAL ON SATURDAY (HOMEMADE BURGERS/PIZZA OR CURRY FOR EXAMPLE) NO REFEED THIS WEEK.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice plan mate. Looks simple to follow and not over complicating things - ideal

Why the cialis ed? I would have a perma-beetroot head on that dose ed (as well as perma-flagpole)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

10 weeks out Progress pics. All taken on Saturday mornign after 45 mins fasted cardio so flat as a panacke

I am way ahead of where I need to be so going to scale the cardio back by ten minutes a day and add 50g carbs a day.

The ab shot was taken after 2 pre workout meals, 4 oatmeal cookies and a muffin so a bit bloated.



















These ones taken at the gym



















Then treated my self to this on sat night


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food for today

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Monday, May 9, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


288

11

6

41

1,188

3



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


702

110

9

39

300

29



Meal 3
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


595

55

15

56

485

15



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

 29



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 8 scoops

80

0

0

20

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


664

110

8

31

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,808

340

44

245

2,573

79



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-108

-35

16

-9

-273

9




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking great mate, I see Mr sartorius has come out to play which is never a bad thing.

I would have you at about 4 weeks out with these pics nice work


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking great mate, I see Mr sartorius has come out to play which is never a bad thing.
> 
> I would have you at about 4 weeks out with these pics nice work


 Thanks man. That is a nice boost of confidence.

I want to come in ridiculously shredded (as I dont have as much width as others) so want to beat them with condtion.

I also prefer to do more cardio and keep food higher, just fits my lifestyle better and I prefer feeling fuller.

I will start carb cycling in the weeks closer to show anyway but for now going to keep food up and regular cardio.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Looking very lean mate, bet your enjoying the added food. Very jealous of the dominoes and krispy kremes. :thumbup1:

Which lab are you using for your PEDs?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Looking very lean mate, bet your enjoying the added food. Very jealous of the dominoes and krispy kremes. :thumbup1:
> 
> Which lab are you using for your PEDs?


 Thanks mate.

Wildcat TTM

Neuro Pharma Tren E

Taylor Made Mast E


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

very jealous of those calves!! Looking well big man


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Looking very lean mate, bet your enjoying the added food. Very jealous of the dominoes and krispy kremes. :thumbup1:
> 
> Which lab are you using for your PEDs?


 Thanks mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

More goodies


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Crap quality but a picture from last night doing push










Strength is back and energy is high on higher cals and it feels great, I was so bloody full from the weekend it was unreal, i had doubled in size

Food for today is below:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, May 10, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 2 scoops

20

0

0

5

0

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


348

11

6

56

1,188

3



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Condiments - Helmans - Light Mayo, 2 table spoon (14 g)

70

2

7

0

250

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


772

112

16

39

550

29



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


595

55

15

56

485

15



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 8 scoops

80

0

0

20

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


664

110

8

31

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,938

342

51

260

2,823

79



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-238

-37

9

-24

-523

9




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking very impressive, great work!

And well jealous of the KK's and Dominos, that's like my perfect meal!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Looking very impressive, great work!
> 
> And well jealous of the KK's and Dominos, that's like my perfect meal!


 Thanks Keeks.

They didn't last long I can tell you that 

Last cheat meal for at least 4 weeks mind you, well dirty cheat meal anyway.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks Keeks.
> 
> They didn't last long I can tell you that
> 
> Last cheat meal for at least 4 weeks mind you, well dirty cheat meal anyway.


 Looking fantastic mate, what show u doing?

Did u say you have a coach or off own back?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Looking fantastic mate, what show u doing?
> 
> Did u say you have a coach or off own back?


 Thanks mate.

I am doing the UKBFF - Stars of tomorrow. 17th of July

No, all off my own back mate for the first go I want to see how far I can take my self.,


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am doing the UKBFF - Stars of tomorrow. 17th of July
> 
> No, all off my own back mate for the first go I want to see how far I can take my self.,


 Very impressive mate! Especially the mind fcuk and second guessing that comes with doing it yourself!

What category are you or it open weight or height class?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Very impressive mate! Especially the mind fcuk and second guessing that comes with doing it yourself!
> 
> What category are you or it open weight or height class?


 Classic class. For my height is a weight of 13.1 stone so sucking right down


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Sh!t the bed, you look fanstastic mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Sh!t the bed, you look fanstastic mate.


 Thanks mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs last night was good, felt strong, going to go for some PBS on the 2nd leg day this week when I have some more carbs in me

food for today is below, pretty much the same every day now.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, May 11, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


368

11

6

61

1,188

3



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


624

110

8

21

0

29



Meal 3
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


595

55

15

56

485

15



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



NXT Nutrition - Beef Protein Isolate, 30 gram

110

0

0

27

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


694

111

8

38

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,840

340

43

254

2,273

79



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-140

-36

17

-18

26

9




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Starting this Monday.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

And this all turned up from Taylor made for off season 

View attachment 126087


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Starting this Monday.
> 
> View attachment 126086


 How come you've gone with Hyge mate? Have you used it before?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> How come you've gone with Hyge mate? Have you used it before?


 Yeah used it ages ago and found it good but I was not bang on with nutrition, training and other meds like I am now mate.

I know its legit trust my source 100% and the counter fit code says so lol!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Yeah used it ages ago and found it good but I was not bang on with nutrition, training and other meds like I am now mate.
> 
> I know its legit trust my source 100% and the counter fit code says so lol!


 Yeah yeah. I just see a lot of people rating ansomeone over Hyge etc.... Don't think I'd use Hyge if I was to ever use GH. Just gets a bad rep on most places although I know Chelsea rates it!

A mate of mine is actually on prescribed GH so gets Pfizer pens.... He's not in to the gym so if I ever use them I may kick them from him :lol:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Yeah yeah. I just see a lot of people rating ansomeone over Hyge etc.... Don't think I'd use Hyge if I was to ever use GH. Just gets a bad rep on most places although I know Chelsea rates it!
> 
> A mate of mine is actually on prescribed GH so gets Pfizer pens.... He's not in to the gym so if I ever use them I may kick them from him :lol:


 That is one of the other reasons I went for it mate that @Chelsea uses it, he rates it. Fingers crossed it should be the icing on the cake


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Classic class. For my height is a weight of 13.1 stone so sucking right down


 You not doing beginners/first timers?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> You not doing beginners/first timers?


 The whole show is for amateurs only mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

First shot of HGH is going in today. I have just looked at the dates and I have the perfect amount if I start today to run 8iu mwf until 10 days out from the show if i start today, if not ill have 2 vials left over, so tonight it is


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> That is one of the other reasons I went for it mate that @Chelsea uses it, he rates it. Fingers crossed it should be the icing on the cake


 It has made a huge difference to my physique whilst using it, kept me leaner in the off season and certainly helped with diet, you'll love it mate.

I think the main problem with GH is that any Tom, Dick or Harry jabs it expecting it to make them 5% bf and massive when realistically their diet is absolute shite as is their training. The people that get the most benefits off it are those that are consistent and take it seriously.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> It has made a huge difference to my physique whilst using it, kept me leaner in the off season and certainly helped with diet, you'll love it mate.
> 
> I think the main problem with GH is that any Tom, Dick or Harry jabs it expecting it to make them 5% bf and massive when realistically their diet is absolute shite as is their training. The people that get the most benefits off it are those that are consistent and take it seriously.


 First shot went in very nicely, felt my hands and wrists tingling a little bit a few hours later, could just be placebo though.

Went and trained with a friend of mine yesterday at a different gym, one of these anytime fitness gyms. It was much better than expected to be honest, good machines and lifted some good weight.

Food for today is below, same as everyday now really. Trying to keep things the same so I can judge what works best for me come closer to the show.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, May 12, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Sainsbury's - Free Range Woodland Eggs (Large), 1 Egg

85

0

6

8

88

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


315

10

6

49

1,088

3



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oats So Simple Sweet Cinnamon Sachet, 33 g

125

22

2

3

0

6



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



NXT Nutrition - Beef Protein Isolate, 30 gram

110

0

0

27

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


819

133

11

41

0

36



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


595

 55

15

56

485

15



Meal 4
 
NXT Nutrition - Beef Protein Isolate, 30 gram

110

0

0

27

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


694

111

8

38

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,982

362

45

263

2,173

85



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-282

-58

15

-26

126

3




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Some food pictures because I'm bored.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Some food pictures because I'm bored.


 Food looks lush mate!! Do u prep it at weekend or night before?

you on GH for the foreseeable future?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You're a connoisseur I see :lol:

What flavour douwe egberts is that?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Food looks lush mate!! Do u prep it at weekend or night before?
> 
> you on GH for the foreseeable future?


 Every morning mate.

I am up at 6am for fasted cardio with the dog anyway and I find meals taste better so I am more likely to stick to them.

Just until 10 days from the show. Then I am coming off and will use it in PCT, get the misses pregnant and then a big off season ready to smash the big stage a year later.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> You're a connoisseur I see :lol:
> 
> What flavour douwe egberts is that?


 Caramel


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Woke up this morning looking the tightest and leanest I have ever been, weight has not moved really though (i think my scales are crap or holding water because of hgh) abs are the best they have ever been though and I normally hold water there.

I am going to start weighing my self on the wedneaday and friday now, not everyday like I have been, I need to use the mirror more and stop getting caught up on the weight, making weight wont be an issue for me as I am not even dieting that hard yet really.

Last nights gym session was another good one, once I got going, felt strong, full of energy, I am going to start upping the weights a bit as I fell I can. Need to be careful not to add any more muscle though or I wont make weight.

Food for today.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Friday, May 13, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


283

11

1

53

1,100

3



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Condiments - Helmans - Light Mayo, 2 table spoon (14 g)

70

2

7

0

250

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


772

112

16

39

550

29



Meal 3
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 250 g

303

0

11

51

485

0



Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 1 Sachet

135

24

2

3

0

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


730

79

17

59

485

22



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 8 scoops

80

0

0

20

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


664

110

8

31

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

3,008

366

47

260

2,735

86



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-308

-61

12

-24

-435

1




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Every morning mate.
> 
> I am up at 6am for fasted cardio with the dog anyway and I find meals taste better so I am more likely to stick to them.
> 
> Just until 10 days from the show. Then I am coming off and will use it in PCT, get the misses pregnant and then a big off season ready to smash the big stage a year later.


 Awesome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update from weekend. Christmas tree is coming through now. On train to hengelo with work will update properly when I get to hotel


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Then had huge cheat meal and woke up with veins like this (pushing gut out)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Trained with owen Powell again over at 24 hr gym swindon. Was an epic workout

View attachment 126411


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

away with work guys so have 2 days off everything, i did mondays and todays workouts on saturday and sunday (2 workouts in on both days) just to cover myself, so a good rest needed,

i have brought food with me to stay on track


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Back on home soil.

Had a couple of low carb days and my body has changed over night, back and legs are coming in even tighter now.

HGH has kicked in and I feel great, sleeping much better, Tren E from NP has kicked my arse, night sweats are on fire but I quite like them. It drys me out loads. Feeling good overall, strength is still there hitting pbs and mood is good. Still high on carbs, dropped fats back a bit (switched from turkey breast mince from beef) going to drop 20g carbs out next week and see if that makes any difference (i think it should as my body responds to small changes

Mast from taylor made is now up to 800mg and i look hillarious, veins all over my stomach now (looks grim)

Legs today, going to smash them to pieces, then my misses is taking me away tonight for my birthday, will be staying to the diet though I think this week, not feeling the need for a cheat meal or refeed.

Pics to follow later


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Back on home soil.
> 
> ...


 800mg?!

looking forward to pics :lol: no ****


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Drogon said:


> 800mg?!
> 
> looking forward to pics :lol: no ****


 There you go.

Taylor made mast is hillarious.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> There you go.
> 
> Taylor made mast is hillarious.
> 
> ...


 Looking great.

You planning to get much leaner?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Drogon said:


> Looking great.
> 
> You planning to get much leaner?


 Yes mate.

Going to keep everything the same for the next few weeks. Until weight loss stops again and then I'll drop carbs by like 20g a day or something as my body reacts really well to small changes. Then if I need to carb cycle. I have plans in place that I do at the start of each week but things change daily for me so if I don't need to change things I won't. I do more cardio and eat more food. Suits me better


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all just finished a great all over body workout becausr I was bored and I'm going out for dinner with the family for my birthday tonight so wanted to earn some calories. Won't be having anything mental. Steak and chips and a chicken salad probably.

Strength is still going up. Hitting pbs this far into prep is nice


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@BoomTime so what are your dosages and what you running atm?

Looking wicked btw


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> @BoomTime so what are your dosages and what you running atm?
> 
> Looking wicked btw


 600 test wildcat

600 tren nuero pharma and Taylor made

800 mast Taylor made

8iu mwf hgh


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> 600 test wildcat
> 
> 600 tren nuero pharma and Taylor made
> 
> ...


 Still no orals??


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> There you go.
> 
> Taylor made mast is hillarious.
> 
> ...


 Fcukin awesome mate. I'd kill for those delts and their vascularity.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Still no orals??


 Nope

Will add winnie and var at about 6 weeks I think. May not even need it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Nope
> 
> Will add winnie and var at about 6 weeks I think. May not even need it


 Dont think you do or will mate tbh you condition this far out is unreal.

I cant decide myself whether to add var or winni. Wasnt gonna bother as we wasnt going away but just boojed a holiday so have 12 weeks to sort it out.

Im thinking maybe trying np stanavar. Either that or when my ttm runs out just go high test/mast for 6-7 weeks


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Dont think you do or will mate tbh you condition this far out is unreal.
> 
> I cant decide myself whether to add var or winni. Wasnt gonna bother as we wasnt going away but just boojed a holiday so have 12 weeks to sort it out.
> 
> Im thinking maybe trying np stanavar. Either that or when my ttm runs out just go high test/mast for 6-7 weeks


 I would keep the tren in if you have been running it already. Onky add the winnie in if you are nice and low bf it will harden you up nicely although high dose mast will do that as you get lower and lower bf you look harder and harder


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I would keep the tren in if you have been running it already. Onky add the winnie in if you are nice and low bf it will harden you up nicely although high dose mast will do that as you get lower and lower bf you look harder and harder


 What tren the whole cycle? So 17-18 weeks of it?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> What tren the whole cycle? So 17-18 weeks of it?


 Yeah.

my Tren cycle for prep will total 20 weeks.

Morning all, feeling good today (probably something to do with the 8iu of hgh i shot this morning)

I am going to lower carbs by about 20g this week as weight loss has stalled and my body normally reacts well to small changes. If nothing happens after 4-5 days ill drop it a bit further.

food for today is below

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, May 23, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


293

12

1

53

1,433

4



Meal 2
 
Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 4 Sachet

540

96

9

12

0

31



Add Food

Quick Tools


540

96

9

12

0

31



Meal 3
 
Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 2 Sachet

270

48

5

6

0

15



Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 250 g

280

0

4

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


550

48

9

66

0

16



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Quaker Oats - Oat so Simple Porridge Golden Syrup, 4 Sachet

540

96

9

12

0

31



Add Food

Quick Tools


580

96

9

22

0

31



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


633

71

5

80

600

3






 
Totals

2,596

323

33

234

2,034

84



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

104

-18

27

2

265

3




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking re-dic in the pics mate congrats.

Are you suffering with the hunger? You seem like you're in your element!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking re-dic in the pics mate congrats.
> 
> Are you suffering with the hunger? You seem like you're in your element!


 Not really mate.

I have good and bad days but I am not having any uncontrollable cravings.

I am keeping cardio high so I can keep food high and this really helps.

I like to see hunger as a motivation, I think about all the fat that is coming off me when I am hungry haha!

I treat myself a bit on weekends as well as I am so far ahead so that is probably helping.

I have no doubt it will get much worse in the later weeks though!

Thanks man


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

@BoomTime Do you have protein shakes in your diet?

Looking good man


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Benny_01 said:


> @BoomTime Do you have protein shakes in your diet?
> 
> Looking good man


 I do not, but only because I am lactose intolerant, allergic to soya and sucralose bloats me so most shakes are out of the question.

I have just ordered some sunflower protein though as I want to give it a go instead of the BCAA's in my 2nd and 4th meals.

Thanks man.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Push last night, another great workout. feeling really good in the gym at the moment

rear delt raises 4 x 15 - 15kg 1 drop sets 15, 10, 8

dumbell press 4 x12 - 32.5, 35, 37, 40 - 2 super sets with 20klg partials

seated side raises - 4 x 12 15kg, 1 triple set, side raises, high side raises, cable raises

incline press 3 x 12 - 37kg

hammer press 3 x 12 - 90kg - 1 set partials

cable flys 4 x 12 - 20kg

rope push down 4 x fail 10 plates

bar push down 4 x 12 14 plates - super set 2 sets with single arm push down with cable

abs

Shot from last night, crap quailty










Food for today

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, May 24, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Aldi - Asparagus, Boiled, 100 grams

20

4

0

2

2

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


313

16

1

55

1,435

6



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

110

8

11

0

29



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 250 g

280

0

4

60

0

0



Morrisons - Red Onions, 100 g

41

8

0

1

0

6



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


613

63

8

67

0

20



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


624

110

8

21

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


485

35

5

76

600

2






 
Totals

2,619

335

31

230

2,035

87



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

81

-31

29

5

264

1




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep up the good work mate. You're looking insane.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Keep up the good work mate. You're looking insane.


 Thanks mate,

Actually starting to feel a bit happier about how I look now, still lots to improve on and things to really dial in but I have plenty of time


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Actually starting to feel a bit happier about how I look now, still lots to improve on and things to really dial in but I have plenty of time


 Keep it up mate. You will turn up in great shape.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Actually starting to feel a bit happier about how I look now, still lots to improve on and things to really dial in but I have plenty of time


 Like what mate? You look awesome!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Like what mate? You look awesome!


 Lower back and upper back still need to come through properly, need more striations in the legs and glutes, lower abs need to get leaner, plenty to improve on mate, I will be in the best shape of my life for the show though and I will be going for the top spot!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

woke up feeling like crap for some reason, started to feel a bit strange last night, was really run down and tired, i think its because i have dropped calories back a bit.

going to take a day off i think and hit a low carb higher fat day than normal just because i feel i need a rest and i really want to loose a lb this week to make me feel better about where i am

may end up training legs later if i do feel okay, if i do i will add some carbs in

food for today is below

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, June 1, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Nature Valley - Maple Syrup, 1 bar

191

27

7

3

0

11



Add Food

Quick Tools


484

39

8

57

1,433

15



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 30 g

181

5

14

8

15

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


573

63

21

27

15

18



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 270 g

302

0

4

65

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


302

0

4

65

0

0



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 30 g

181

5

14

8

15

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


573

63

21

27

15

18



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


336

0

5

72

600

0






 
Totals

2,268

166

59

247

2,063

51



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

432

138

1

-11

236

37




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning,

Took the day off yesterday, my body felt completely fooked, run down, mind was all over the place and could not focus on anything, it was a job to lift my arms. I think I may of had something because I only lowered carbs for 2 days. Carbs are going back up today as it is just counter productive me been like that, going to hit a high carb day and do 2 lots of cardio as I want to hit 13 stone by the end of the week.

Then next week carbs will be set to 350-400 and cardio will be fasted every morning and then 2-3nights a week add another walking session in and see how i go

Food for today:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, May 26, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Aldi - Asparagus, Boiled, 100 grams

20

4

0

2

2

2



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


782

111

6

64

1,435

21



Meal 2
 
the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


861

153

13

28

0

31



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Red Onions, 100 g

41

8

0

1

0

6



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


714

63

10

89

0

21



Meal 4
 
the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


392

58

7

19

0

16



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

3,308

438

41

277

2,035

90



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-608

-134

19

-41

264

-2




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Smashed legs today.

Hit 200kg for 10 on hack squat.

Legs are in pieces now and still need to go out for another cardio session. Just a wall I think

Did a small circuit on biceps just because I felt like they needed working

Excuse the diet face and expression lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Feeling much better today, legs are sore from yesterday though. The higher carbs helped for sure.

Going to keep them at 35-400 now as they were and just add a few extra cardio sessions in, I am getting leaner by the day but because the scales keep going up and down I am focusing to much on the weight and not what I look like so will just go to weighing once a week I think.

One of the guys in work is leaving to go back to the US today so we are having a bbq so I made some homemade burgers to bring with me to stay on track, they brough in krispy kremes and oatmeal and rasisin cookies too the f**ks, my fav.

Food for today:










*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, May 27, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Aldi - Asparagus, Boiled, 100 grams

20

4

0

2

2

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


263

15

1

45

1,102

5



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


684

113

11

24

0

31



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 39 g

146

28

2

3

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


527

28

8

85

0

8



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Natural Sunflower Protein, 30 g

100

2

3

14

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


684

113

11

24

0

31



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 600 g (5.3oz)

446

105

0

12

0

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


782

106

5

84

600

4






 
Totals

2,940

374

36

263

1,702

78



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-240

-70

24

-26

597

9




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

OH MY WORD

My homemade turkey burgers were insane, my new fav meal, and will use it for refeed days by upping the wedges to 600g


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> OH MY WORD
> 
> My homemade turkey burgers were insane, my new fav meal, and will use it for refeed days by upping the wedges to 600g


 Funny how creative you can get when deprived of food for a while :lol:

Look good mate. Just turkey mince?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Funny how creative you can get when deprived of food for a while :lol:
> 
> Look good mate. Just turkey mince?


 350 turkey breast mince, spring and red onion, spices, cumin and mustard


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> 350 turkey breast mince, spring and red onion, spices, cumin and mustard


 That sounds rather nice.

Did you do the wedges in oil?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

7 weeks out progress picture.

I have had a couple of high eating days because life as been hectic . I have been doing extra cardio but I am holding some extra water because of it. I am still getting leaner by the day though. New veins popping up and skin is getting thin.

Plenty of time to make any adjustments that need to be made. Feeling good and motivated to smash this week


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Having my sleeve finished off today so taking a few days off the gym. Carbs will be dropped down to 200 and cardio will remain just in the morning. I have covered my workouts for the next 2 days by doing them yesterday and Saturday (2 workout each day) will be back to the gym Thursday to do legs so no pressure on the tattoo.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Another day off today (planned) so low carbs and cals today.

Did 7 hours on the tatttoo yesterday and it turned out amazing. Very swollen dark and red in this pic but it will look much better when its calmed down a bit.










food for today - cardio was done this morning and i will go out for another brisk walk this eve

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, June 1, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Morrisons - Diced White Onion, 100 g

40

8

0

0

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


293

12

1

53

1,433

4



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


410

55

5

33

300

15



Meal 3
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


673

56

10

87

0

15



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 78 g

292

55

4

5

0

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


292

55

4

5

0

15



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


336

0

5

72

600

0






 
Totals

2,004

178

24

252

2,333

49



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

696

125

35

-15

-33

39




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

Switched to jabbing my hgh an hour before bed and by god I slept like a baby, I was getting tired a few hours later when taking it in the morning so night time it is from now on.

upped the mast to 800 now as I am 6.5 weeks out, cardio went up today because I had loads of energy, going to keep carbs higher as i feel like death without them and just increase cardio as the weeks close in

going to go and do legs this am and pm today as the tattoo seems to be healing up nicely.

food for today.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, June 2, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Glutamine - Glutamine, 10 grams

40

0

0

10

0

0



Morrisons - Sliced Button Mushroom, 100 g

13

0

1

2

100

0



Aldi - Asparagus, Boiled, 100 grams

20

4

0

2

2

2



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


273

8

1

55

1,435

6



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

110

8

11

0

29



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Morrisons - Sweet Potato, 400 g

392

85

1

5

0

23



Add Food

Quick Tools


773

86

7

87

0

23



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



the Protein Works - Ibcaa Powder (Unflavored), 4 scoops

40

0

0

10

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


624

110

8

21

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


633

71

5

80

600

3






 
Totals

2,887

385

29

254

2,035

91



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-187

-81

31

-18

264

-2




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Back to my question about protein shakes @BoomTime would you use them if ya could or would you always get your macros from food?


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I see you don't have a lot of fruit or veg in your diet so I'm taking it that fruit and veg isn't a necessity whilst dieting? I'm just starting my first serious cut so I'm just looking to steal some info ha, still looking awesome man!! keep it up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows everything going in here you fat fcker


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Benny_01 said:


> Back to my question about protein shakes @BoomTime would you use them if ya could or would you always get your macros from food?


 I would yes. So easy and I like the taste especially in oats. Bulks them out too.



Benny_01 said:


> I see you don't have a lot of fruit or veg in your diet so I'm taking it that fruit and veg isn't a necessity whilst dieting? I'm just starting my first serious cut so I'm just looking to steal some info ha, still looking awesome man!! keep it up


 I have a s**t tons in my morning meals. A whole package of asparagus about 250g mushrooms and loads of onions. I don't eat fruit as it's juts carbs and get carbs from oats sweet potatoes and rice mostly.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hows everything going in here you fat fcker


 Going well mate. Will post some update pics on weekend. Carbs are still high and cardio everyday think I may need to drop carbs back a bit next week but will know better when I see pics at weekend. Defo leaner by the day new veins all over my stomach etc. Weight has not moved much but I think I have added some more muscle on my legs and traps. Will loose about 6lbs or more in peek week with depletion thiugh so not worried about that.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> I would yes. So easy and I like the taste especially in oats. Bulks them out too.
> 
> I have a s**t tons in my morning meals. A whole package of asparagus about 250g mushrooms and loads of onions. I don't eat fruit as it's juts carbs and get carbs from oats sweet potatoes and rice mostly.


 Thanks man


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

6 weeks out pics.

Had a nice refeed on Saturday. Was feeling run down and tired and leaned you nicely this week so went for it. Will probably have 1 a week now until a week out from the show. Cardio is set to 50 mins fasted each morning and carbs are360-400

Will drop carbs lower in a few weeks to start drying out and really depleting I think dependingon if I stop getting leaner.

Workouts are still good hitting pbs on legs this far into prep

It's push day today so will upload the workout when I get back


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How's it going mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> How's it going mate?


 Going well mate, sorry I have been quite, been in london all week working.

I have been doing mad calories each day (6k) in walking from stations and around the expo i have been at so upped calories for a few days, got leaner than ever apart from some excess water from high carbs.

I am upping my cals for the next few days to around 5k and upping salts and then on monday dropping them down lower than they were to really shock the system, i have time to play with and apart from water i have got much leaner eating more fats and carbs so going to give this a whirl and see how it goes.

Will get some more update pics up soon, and will be updating this again properly from monday


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all.

Been a bit crap updating recently because I have been out of the office with work so much over the last 2 weeks, but I am back now.

I have been eating very high calories and sodium for the last 4 days before dropping calories down to the lowest they have been this prep. The idea is to shock the system. My metabolism had slowed for sure and I was not loosing any more weight even after cheat meals so I am hoping this method works. Put on about 11lbs in 4 days (all will be water) but my abs seem to look better in the mirror despite the water, looking forward to seeing what I look like at the end of the week with the drop in cals and sodium.

Food for today is below, I have dropped veg out of my breakfast just for this week to help with the lowering of sodium.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, June 13, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 117 g

438

83

6

8

0

22



Add Food

Quick Tools


438

83

6

8

0

22



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Morrisons - Sweet Potato, 300 g

294

64

1

4

0

17



Add Food

Quick Tools


675

64

6

86

0

17



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

110

8

11

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,456

314

26

224

1,933

75



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

244

-10

34

11

366

13




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Push last night was crap, i had a huge headache and felt generally crap over all for some reason. Still managed to get the weights up but was not having any fun what so ever.

rear delts raises

4 x 15 - 15 reps, last set dropset

db press

1 x 12 - 35kg

1 x 12 - 37kg

2 x 8 - 40kg

side raises

4 x 15kg 12 reps

incline db press

3 x 37.5 (always stay at this weight as my chest is over developed as it is)

high cable flys

4 x 25kg 15 reps

hammer press

3 x 100kg

tricep rope pushdown

4 x fail

supersetted with straight bar pushdown

4 x fail

food for today is below.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, June 14, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Aldi - Asparagus, Boiled, 100 grams

20

4

0

2

2

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


220

8

0

44

1,335

6



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 117 g

438

83

6

8

0

22



Add Food

Quick Tools


438

83

6

8

0

22



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - Sweet Potato, 300 g

294

64

1

4

0

17



Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


675

64

6

86

0

17



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

110

8

11

0

29



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons Our Family Butcher - British Turkey Breast Steaks, 300 g

336

0

5

72

600

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


559

53

5

78

600

2






 
Totals

2,476

318

26

226

1,935

77



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

224

-14

34

9

364

11




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry

if i am still feeling this crap in a few days i will have to bring carbs back up and up cardio. its counter productive. my body just hates low carb i think!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Was still feeling crap yesterday. Dropping the clen out today to see if it's that. Also going to donate blood as I think my rbc and hc levels are high and this is causing the unbearable fatigue.

Back last night actually went okay considering I felt dead.

Straight arm pull down 5 x 15 55kg last set drop set

Wide cable row 4 x 12 65 70 75kg last set srop set

Behind kat pull down 4 x 12 15 plates last set drop set

Bent over row finisher 4 xf 40kg

Bicep curl 4 x 20kg superset with wide cable curls 25kg

Hammer curl 4 x 20kg superset with cable reverse curl 30kg

Missed traps as the gym was to busy


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

hit legs yesterday am, good session

2 warm up sets on leg extensions and hamstring curls

6 sets of hack squat from 120-220 10 reps each set. will try for 240-250 next week as a pb (although i never pushed it heavy in my bulk because I have a bad knee so not that impressive)

9 sets of leg extensions and different angles worked up to 97kg

standing calves raises were supersetted with the hack squats

seated calve raises 4 x 30 reps - 40 kg

I gave blood yesterday and I feel tons better today. Hopefully get my buzz back a bit now and start hitting it harder now as its liek 4.5 weeks to show

food for today is below, carbs have been lowered again today as it is push day and I am strong on all lifts.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, June 16, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 156 g

584

110

8

11

0

29



Add Food

Quick Tools


584

110

8

11

0

29



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Quixo (Aldi) - Sage & Onion Stuffing, 50 g

50

12

1

1

1

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


509

12

12

92

1

1



Meal 4
 
Tesco - Easy Oats Golden Syrup, 117 g

438

83

6

8

0

22



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


615

123

8

11

0

22



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


459

0

11

91

0

0






 
Totals

2,367

249

39

246

1,334

56



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

333

55

20

-10

965

32




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i assume you just respond better to less fats mate? for me when i dieted i kept the fats high and just downed the carbs and the weight fell off


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> i assume you just respond better to less fats mate? for me when i dieted i kept the fats high and just downed the carbs and the weight fell off


 My body hates low carb, I literally cant function, I go hypo and all sorts all the time.

I am going to drop them down to 25-280 next week and see how i get on though as I need to start getting peeled now. I have lost 8lbs in 4 days of the 11lbs I put on and when it all comes off I know I will be much leaner than I was.

push last night was very good, feeling much better after giving blood now, more alive and not like there is a huge weight on my shoulders

food for today is below., I hit a small depletion workout this morning because I have some excess water to shift so did that and will hit legs later, going for some pbs i think the way I feel now...although i am trianing at 6 and I may be tired by then haha.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, June 17, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 150 g

557

96

9

17

6

2



Lindt - 85% Cocoa Extra Dark Chocolate, 2 Squares (40g)

115

8

9

3

8

3



Kind - Walnut and Date Bar, 2 Bar

340

44

18

6

20

32



Add Food

Quick Tools


1,012

148

36

25

33

36



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 50 g

186

32

3

6

2

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


645

32

14

96

2

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


371

64

6

11

4

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


608

35

11

95

0

1






 
Totals

2,836

283

67

268

1,372

43



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

-136

21

-6

-32

927

45




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Seen your post on IG about having a tough week last week, seems like you're back on it 100% now, good luck with the final stages of prep lad. :thumbup1: You got this.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Seen your post on IG about having a tough week last week, seems like you're back on it 100% now, good luck with the final stages of prep lad. :thumbup1: You got this.


 Thanks man,

Yeah I was fooked, My rbc was through the roof I think, I was struggiling to walk around and stand up and had stupidly bad cravings for food. All sorted now and going to get hilarious now.

Training with the one and only @Chelsea tomorrow and then going for what will most probably be one last cheat meal. Then carbs will slowly drop next week, and ill add clen, t3 and some winnie if needed, I want alien conditioning!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks man,
> 
> Yeah I was fooked, My rbc was through the roof I think, I was struggiling to walk around and stand up and had stupidly bad cravings for food. All sorted now and going to get hilarious now.
> 
> Training with the one and only @Chelsea tomorrow and then going for what will most probably be one last cheat meal. Then carbs will slowly drop next week, and ill add clen, t3 and some winnie if needed, I want alien conditioning!!


 Was a good session, hows your back holding up?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Was a good session, hows your back holding up?


 Back is fine mate, went to the gym on Sunday with the misses and she did back so I threw in some isolation work on the lats and upper traps. My recovery has always been super fast although saying that my very lower back is a bit sore today, but that could be from the bike ride I did yesterday. Borrowed my brothers road bike and its at a horrible angle.

Food for today:

With the oats for meal 2 and 4 there is also 3 egg whites thrown in, I was going to do whole eggs but as I am only 4 weeks out I'm thinking the extra drop in calories wont hurt and should help bring the glutes in.

Feeling full of beans today for some reason (for now) really looking forward to push tonight, my weights have still not dropped on shoulders or chest. I am going to throw in some super sets and drop sets to push some of this stored glycogen out as well.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, June 20, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


371

64

6

11

4

1



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 340 g

381

0

5

82

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


752

64

11

93

4

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


371

64

6

11

4

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


682

53

11

97

0

2






 
Totals

2,376

249

34

253

1,345

9



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

324

54

25

-16

955

78




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Push last night was good considering its my lowest carbs and cals have been. Shoulder had some sharp pain so I didn't go heavy on the dumbell push and eased it right back and did super sets and drop sets instead. Going in for legs in an hour or so will try and do a bit more on them then and see how it feels.

Rear delts raises 5 x 15 12 kg superset with reverse cable

Db press 32.5 4 x 12 normally work up to 42kg

Side raises 4 x 12 12kg superset with around the world's 7kg

DB press 35kg 4 x12

Cable flys 5 x 15 25kg

Hammer press 4x 12 110kg

Rope push down 4 sets to fail

Bar push down 4 x 12


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

trained legs in the day yesterday when i had more energy. I was a walking zombie yesterday i only took in 200g carbs

2 sets of warm ups on leg extension and rear leg curls

6 sets of hack squat 120-220kg

super setting with standing calve raises to fail

leg extension

9 sets, at 3 sets at 3 different angles, 60-100kg

lying leg curls

4 x fail 50-84kg

seated calve raises 4 x fail 40kg

food for today is below:

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, June 22, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



New York Bakery Co. - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 1 bagel (90g)

235

45

1

9

270

8



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 30 g

181

5

14

8

15

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


616

54

15

59

1,618

13



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Morrison's - Wholewheat Fusilli, 300 g

372

69

3

14

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


490

69

3

42

300

1



Meal 3
 
Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 300 g

336

0

5

72

0

0



Morrison's - Wholewheat Fusilli, 100 g

124

23

1

5

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


460

23

6

77

0

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's - Wholewheat Fusilli, 300 g

372

69

3

14

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


372

69

3

14

0

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g

459

0

11

91

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


608

35

11

95

0

1






 
Totals

2,546

252

38

285

1,918

18



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

154

52

22

-48

381

70




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well done keeping the weights heavy with low cals mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Well done keeping the weights heavy with low cals mate


 Thanks mate

Yesterday was pull and by god was I a zombie. Managed to get the weights up though. My body hates anything lower than 250g carbs for sure. I may need to keep them a bit higher and do more cardio, i will see as the week goes on.

straight arm pull downs

5 x 15 - 55kg last set drop set

seated close row - 4 x 12 - 70kg last set drop set

under hand row 4 x 12 70kg last set drop set

behind lat pull down 3 x fail

bicep curl 4 x 12 - 12, 15, 20 kg supersetted with reverse cables

hammer curl 4 x 20kg super set with cable rope curls.

i did not do traps as i was so tired and the gym was busy so will add them tonight to push.

really need a day off i think to let the CNS recover as I am walking dead by 3pm most days now.

i am off with work to the neherlands again on monday so i will use that as a day or 2 off and hopefully feel better

clen will be added on monday

food for today





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



the Protein Works - Toffee Fudge Crunch Peanut Luxe, 30 g

181

5

14

8

15

2



New York Bakery Co. - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 1 bagel (90g)

235

45

1

9

270

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


566

53

15

48

1,285

12



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


415

51

5

37

303

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison's - Wholewheat Fusilli, 300 g

372

69

3

14

0

1



Morrisons - British Minced Turkey Breast, 250 g

280

0

4

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


652

70

7

74

0

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


371

64

6

11

4

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


383

0

9

76

0

0






 
Totals

2,387

238

42

245

1,592

15



Your Daily Goal

2,700

304

60

236

2,300

88



Remaining

313

65

17

-9

708

72




If every day were like today... You'd weigh *13 st 5 lbs* in 5 weeks

Make Additional Entries


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

hello all

i am in the netherlands again today and tomorrow with work and we have had 3 massive projects come in and need kick offs in the next 2 weeks so i have decided to push my show back to the midlands championships. not what i wanted at all but i cant help it with my job. I am in shape now and ready to go. will put calories up sloightly but nothing to heavy as i am going on holiday in 6 weeks anyway.

rest day today and tomorrow and going to have 2 low days on calories as its hard for me to eat out here with the lactos intolerance and soya. so should be a good chance to shed a bit more stubborn fat.

will be back Wednesday with a big leg day!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> hello all
> 
> i am in the netherlands again today and tomorrow with work and we have had 3 massive projects come in and need kick offs in the next 2 weeks so i have decided to push my show back to the midlands championships. not what i wanted at all but i cant help it with my job. I am in shape now and ready to go. will put calories up sloightly but nothing to heavy as i am going on holiday in 6 weeks anyway.
> 
> ...


 If you're ready now why not just jump in one over the next few weeks?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> If you're ready now why not just jump in one over the next few weeks?


 because I am going to be away travelling through europe for about 3 days next week and 4 days the week after that. I will not step on stage for the first time and not know I have been able to give it my all. Its not going to hurt to put it back and I need to do what is best for me. That way no matter the outcome I will be happy knowing I did everything I could to give my best and the shows over the next few weeks aside from the one i was doing are all in scotland or miles away.

the midlands championship is 10 weeks away and close to me so works for me

Just ask @Dark sim or @Chelsea if I am ready mate, I am, but these things cant be helped and I wouldnt have my heart in it with the time off.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> because I am going to be away travelling through europe for about 3 days next week and 4 days the week after that. I will not step on stage for the first time and not know I have been able to give it my all. Its not going to hurt to put it back and I need to do what is best for me. That way no matter the outcome I will be happy knowing I did everything I could to give my best.
> 
> Just ask @Dark sim or @Chelsea if I am ready mate, I am, but these things cant be helped and I wouldnt have my heart in it with the time off.


 I wasn't by anyway implying you werent ready mate. I was more saying that your missing growing etc by keeping on restricted calls.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> I wasn't by anyway implying you werent ready mate. I was more saying that your missing growing etc by keeping on restricted calls.


 ah okay dude.

I am going to add calories back in. put carbs and fats up and keep the cardio going so may even get some more growth out of myself yet. I will also be doing beginners class so no weight limit which means I can come in bigger as I am carrying a lot of muscle for classic physique or so @Chelsea tells me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> because I am going to be away travelling through europe for about 3 days next week and 4 days the week after that. I will not step on stage for the first time and not know I have been able to give it my all. Its not going to hurt to put it back and I need to do what is best for me. That way no matter the outcome I will be happy knowing I did everything I could to give my best and the shows over the next few weeks aside from the one i was doing are all in scotland or miles away.
> 
> the midlands championship is 10 weeks away and close to me so works for me
> 
> Just ask @Dark sim or @Chelsea if I am ready mate, I am, but these things cant be helped and I wouldnt have my heart in it with the time off.


 @A1243R He's ready, could of stepped on stage couple weeks back imo.

Still think you could get away with this time out the country, given your condition. Play it by ear, carry on as if you were going to compete, if you don't think you are then wait. It would be a good time to see how your body responds, nothing to lose scenario.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> @A1243R He's ready, could of stepped on stage couple weeks back imo.
> 
> Still think you could get away with this time out the country, given your condition. Play it by ear, carry on as if you were going to compete, if you don't think you are then wait. It would be a good time to see how your body responds, nothing to lose scenario.


 This is actually what I was going to do but not say anything, that way I am not letting anyone down. Thanks mate will defo do this.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> This is actually what I was going to do but not say anything, that way I am not letting anyone down. Thanks mate will defo do this.


 Dont think about it as letting people down, its only bodybuilding, we all have lives. As dark sim said, try to stick to it whilst you're away then decide nearer that time. Whatever happens we will be supporting you mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Dont think about it as letting people down, its only bodybuilding, we all have lives. As dark sim said, try to stick to it whilst you're away then decide nearer that time. Whatever happens we will be supporting you mate.


 Thanks brother means a lot.

Will give you a shout on WhatsApp to go through a few things when I get back


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well just don't show up at the west mids show 25/9 then yeah? Cheers


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Well just don't show up at the west mids show 25/9 then yeah? Cheers


 I'm doing Midlands mate on the 11th so your safe 

Back to hit hard today guys. It's pull day so will up load work out later. I have been eating in a surplus for a few days and now food is going to 250p 350c 60 fat. Put a few lbs of water on so sat at 14.5 but I will loose about 10lbs in the first week alone. Looking forward to more food again and lifting with some more intensity for a few weeks.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Gym was really good today. Felt pumped as hell and strength was way up.

Straight arm pull downs 5 x 15 55kg last set drop set

Wide grip row 4 x12 65 75 kg last set drop set

Front lat pull down 4 x 12 15 plates last set drop set

Cable bicep curls 4 x 12 35 and 45 kg

Reverse grip cable curls 4 x 12 35kg

Shrugs 4 x 12 140- 160kg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

back feels sore today for the first time in ages and that feels good, lost another lb over night of the water weright i have put on, was hoping it would be coming off quicker but i did not drink much water at all yesterday. i will add in a loads of vitamin c until the end of the week to flush it out.

food for today is below.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, June 30, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Tesco - Rice Snaps, 50 g

192

43

1

4

0

5



Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


392

47

1

45

1,333

9



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


548

104

7

14

4

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

51

12

69

3

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


592

91

7

40

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 300 g (5.3oz)

223

53

0

6

0

2



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

53

9

82

0

2






 
Totals

2,741

346

36

250

1,644

13



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

-41

-76

24

19

656

64




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

push last night was another good session. I have somehow manged to pull all the muscles in both legs. God knows how. I think it was from seatedrows on Tuesday pulling the bar our. My quads calves and hamstrings ache so much I can't walk so no cardio today .

Rear delts raises 4 x 12.5 last set drop set 12 10 7

I have a niggle in my shoulder now also so stayed light on presses andsupersetted them with front raises

4 x 12 32.5 with 10kg fronts. Really pissed off about this as I was pr3ssing 42kg

Side raises 4 x 12 12.5 last set drop set

Incline press 3 12 37

Cable flys high and low 4 x 15 25 to 30kg

Tricep rope push down 4 x fail then 2 supersets with single cable push down triceps are fried today


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> because I am going to be away travelling through europe for about 3 days next week and 4 days the week after that. I will not step on stage for the first time and not know I have been able to give it my all. Its not going to hurt to put it back and I need to do what is best for me. That way no matter the outcome I will be happy knowing I did everything I could to give my best and the shows over the next few weeks aside from the one i was doing are all in scotland or miles away.
> 
> the midlands championship is 10 weeks away and close to me so works for me
> 
> Just ask @Dark sim or @Chelsea if I am ready mate, I am, but these things cant be helped and I wouldnt have my heart in it with the time off.


 Is this your first show? Fckin hell I just assumed you had a few under your belt going off your photos!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sphinkter said:


> Is this your first show? Fckin hell I just assumed you had a few under your belt going off your photos!


 no mate first one.

taking a few days off before prep starts again.

i had takren 2 days off already but after thinking about it a bit more i am taking 4 days off. I have been prepping for about 14 weeks and to add another 10 weeks without a break would be silly and counter productive. will be back on Tuesday to smash legs and will update then. yesterday i had a day off the diet and just ate what ever i wanted, i ate about my maintenance though so nothing crazy. will do the same today and monday will be back to the normal diet just more of it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

last day off today.

breakfast was 400ml egg whites with a big bowl of granola

pizza pasty slice from Tesco bakery, tikka sub and some crisps for meal 2

lunch will be a a half roast chicken with some rice or some sort of nice bread, chuck in some pineapple for after, maybe a granola slice or something

then whats left of the chicken and some salad

then lasagna and some left over birthday cake from little mans birthday at the weekend for tea ready to smash it again tomorrow.


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> 6 weeks out pics.
> 
> Had a nice refeed on Saturday. Was feeling run down and tired and leaned you nicely this week so went for it. Will probably have 1 a week now until a week out from the show. Cardio is set to 50 mins fasted each morning and carbs are360-400
> 
> ...


 Awesome condition mate - legs are looking mental!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

first day back on it and feeling good, refreshed and looking forward to getting lean again after eating loads for the last few days.

start weight is 211lbs, i have gained about 20lbs of water in the last week, maybe a lb or 2 of fat but i normally lean out very quickly so i am hoping by next week i should be back on track and not far off where i was. I will be weighing my self every Saturday morning.

its legs tonight and i havent trained them in about a week and a half due to the rest and the fact they felt like I had pulled muscles before the break so really looking forward to that.

food for today is below.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Tuesday, July 5, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


489

64

7

39

304

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Uncle Ben's - Express Savoury Chicken Flavour Rice, 1 Pack (250g)

374

73

5

8

956

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


757

73

14

83

956

3



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


592

91

7

40

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 200 g (5.3oz)

149

35

0

4

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


709

75

10

83

0

1






 
Totals

2,747

307

38

286

2,896

10



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

-47

-37

21

-16

-596

68




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

toying with the idea of giving some dnp a run for a week or 2. will run 200mg for 7 days and then maybe up to 400 for 7 days, depending on how i feel i will run it for 2 weeks or 3 weeks and then come off 1 week before my holiday to make sure all the water is off. will run carbs at between 250-300 depending on how weight loss and heat is treating me.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

legs last night was good, so glad to be back in the gym again, weights were still up even though i had 1.5 weeks of traning legs

2 warm up sets on leg extensions and lying leg curl

hack squat 6 sets iof 10, 120, 140, 160, 200, 200, 200 super set with standiong calve raises

leg extensions, 98 sets 4 at each angle - 54kg, 77kg, 91kg

lying leg curls 54, 77, 91

seated calve raises, 4 x 20, 30, 40, 50kg

cable squats, 4 x 65kg

decline crunches with 10kg plate

food fore today





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Coop - Sultanas, 20 gram

60

15

0

0

0

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


549

79

7

39

304

1



Meal 3
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


754

64

15

87

4

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 1 scoop 50g

177

40

1

3

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


592

91

7

40

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


680

70

9

84

0

3






 
Totals

2,775

309

37

291

1,944

10



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

-75

-38

22

-20

355

68




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

it was oull day yesterday. woke up feeling crap. me and the misses both had some lurgy, managed to get to the gym and get the workout done though.

my tm dnp turned up yesterday so i took my first 250mg dose last night before bed, will be doing a separate log on this though focused just on the dnp results and how i am feeling.

feeling the best i have in weeks this morning to be honest which is mad, i defo felt some heat after taking the dnp and after breakfast this moring.

legs tonight.

food for today is below

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Friday, July 8, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Medium - Eggs, 2 egg

120

0

8

12

120

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


270

3

8

43

1,120

3



Meal 2
 
Coop - Sultanas, 20 gram

60

15

0

0

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


431

79

6

11

4

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi Bilash - Microwaveable Basmati Rice 125g, 250 g

366

72

4

7

200

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


749

72

13

83

200

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Coop - Sultanas, 20 gram

60

15

0

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


549

79

7

39

304

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Aldi - Red Potato, 400 g (5.3oz)

297

70

0

8

0

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


680

70

9

84

0

3






 
Totals

2,679

304

42

259

1,628

8



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

21

-33

17

10

672

69




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

oh and i am 16lbs lighter than i was at the start of the week down from 211 to 195 in 5 days


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Another 3lbs down today.

It was kegs again last night. The workout was a bit harder on the dnp but still got a good pump and really enjoyed it.

Stiff leg dead lift dumbells 4 x 12 40kg

Leg extension forward, 3 se20 15 12 12 54kg 78kg 91kg

The same leant back both with triple drop sets

4 sets hack squat at 160 normally 200

Standing calve raises 4 x fail at 160kg

Seated calve raises 4 x 20 30kg

Decline crunches with 10kkg plate. Food is same as yeaterday


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 4:

So last night I had a bit of a cheat meal, more like a few bits of certain things. I had 2 be good to your self currys from sainos, 2 slices of cheesecake, 3 flapjacks, some haribo, 4 bits of homemade shortbread and jam, 2 country slice mini cakes, 3 small bags of sweets from the coop and a few biscuits and some chocolate and still woke up 2lbs lighter

Weight this morning is 190.2, defo holding water around lower abs and mid section just like I always do.

Slept okay, woke up sweating lots but again just wiped my self down and back to sleep.

Fasted cardio this morning was fine again, felt good.

I get lethargic about 20 minutes after my cardio, legs and arms feel heavy etc but as soon as i have my eggs and blueberries with coffee I am fine. No more tired than normal really at this stage.

Really wanting to drop about 7lbs this week so I am going to up the dose to 500mg this evening and dropping carbs to 200-250g a day as I really want to utilise the time I have on dnp as much as possible. I will then see how I get on at that dose and lower carbs and adjust if I need to.

I am feeling the best I have in weeks to be honest, I dont know if that is because I have dropped the dose of TTM down or because Im happy with the progress I am making but either way I do feel better than I have in ages.

Fingers crossed 500mg is not to much like hell and I can make at least 7 days on it!

Saturdays pull session was good, managed to keep the weights up and got a good pump.

Leg condition is coming back after dropping 21lbs ina week!










food for today is

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, July 11, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Medium - Eggs, 2 egg

120

0

8

12

120

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


270

3

8

43

1,120

3



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


415

51

6

37

303

1



Meal 3
 
Aldi Bilash - Microwaveable Basmati Rice 125g, 250 g

366

72

4

7

200

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


749

72

13

83

200

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


415

51

6

37

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 400 g

244

42

4

7

0

9



Add Food

Quick Tools


627

42

13

83

0

9






 
Totals

2,476

219

46

283

1,926

15



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

224

51

14

-13

374

63




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

push keast night was good. I made up a little superset and drop set workout just to get me in and out of the gym. Just getting a pump and filling the muscle with blood. I'm not going to grow this week while on dnp so just using the workouts to maintain what I have.

Shouldepress machine 4 x 15 super set with wide and narrow grip

Rear delts raises, side raise, front raise triple set 4 x 15

Dumbell bench press superset with cable flys 4 x 15

Hammer press superset with push up 4 x 15

Rope push down superset with single arm push down 4 x 15

Straight par push down 4 x 15

Felt good, in and our in 40 minutes and got a good pump even on dnp.

Food for today is same as before and it's legs today


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Legs are looking freaky mate ... I gotta get me some of those!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

legs yesterday was still a good session considering i upped the dose of dnp to 500mg

Managed to get 9 sets of leg extensions, with some drop sets in there, good pump, weight was about 80% of normal

6 sets of hack squats, up to 180kg, super set with standing calve raises

6 sets of lying leg curls, weight 90% of normal

4 sets of stiff leg deads with the dumbell

4 sets of weighted decline abs

looking relaly flat now but weight is down another 4lbs since yesterday making total loss in 10 days 24lbs, looking to drop another 4 or so before the end of the week before having two days off the dnp (tattoo on monday) and then maybe another week on 200mg. I may just drop it though add carbs back in slowly and carb cycle for the next 3 weeks up to holiday.

food for today is below. note on the wedges, go to morrisons and get some, per 600g uncooked weight you get about 350-400g cooked weight and they only have 10g carbs per 100g, so you get so much volume. Im not sure how the macros work out that way but they do dry out a lot, either way winning

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, July 13, 2016





Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar



Meal 1

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Sodium

Sugar
 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


489

64

7

39

304

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


489

64

7

39

304

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,372

204

38

283

1,941

22



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

328

66

22

-13

359

56




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Today has been okay. Started the day feeling really crap with a chest infection and run down but got to the gym and had a great workout despite dnp again. Sides are easy to deal with when you see such good results so quickly despite how it makes you feel.

Smith press superset with tricep push down rope 4 x 20

Side raises superset with bar push down 4 x 20

Rear raises superset with front raises 4 x 20

Hammer press superset with cable flys 4 x 20. Got a good pump and actually don't look as flat as I feel I'm the gym.. pics will be done sat


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

sorry I have been quite been away with work again.

things are going well, i ran the dnp for a week and have spent this week slowly upping carbs and filling out again nicely, its taking longer than i expected though, legs are still flat and the pump is still not as it was.

some pics taken from the weekend.





































4 days difference between these two



















food for today

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, July 20, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



New York Bakery Co. - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 2 bagel (90g)

470

90

3

19

540

15



Add Food

Quick Tools


670

94

3

60

1,873

19



Meal 2
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 60 g

223

38

4

7

2

1



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


341

38

5

35

302

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


680

51

14

85

3

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


415

51

6

37

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,703

270

40

299

2,481

30



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

-3

0

20

-29

-181

48




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome mate! When is the show?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> morning all.
> 
> sorry I have been quite been away with work again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

That vacuum is ridiculous mate! Nice work


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> That vacuum is ridiculous mate! Nice work


 thanks mate, been working on it for a few weeks now

did legs twice yesterday, hit them fasted in the morning focusing on quads and then again on hamstrings and calves at night, really ejoyed it and felt strong in the gym again.

some pics below



















i have also been eating 400g-500g carbs a day and only added 2lbs after my dnp cycle, so still not filling out yet, will do one more day at that level and see how i am and do a big refeed on saturday.

food for today is below

not including some bagels and some rice cakes





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Aldi - 5% Mince Beef, 250 g

258

1

10

42

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Coop - Sultanas, 20 gram

60

15

0

0

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


615

67

15

51

3

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 0.5 scoop 50g

89

20

1

2

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


769

71

15

87

3

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 100 g

371

64

6

11

4

1



Coop - Sultanas, 20 gram

60

15

0

0

0

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 0.5 scoop 50g

89

20

1

2

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


638

99

8

41

304

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,819

277

50

302

1,643

15



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

-119

-7

10

-32

657

63




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

giving dnp another run for 10 days this time but with a very restricted diet this time, just to see if it makes a difference, last time i was not as strict as i should of been and still managed to loose 10lbs in 7 days so hoping for some good things over the next few days.

here is a few shots from the weekend, 7 weeks out, still a bit flat, although legs did fill out




























food for today is below

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, July 25, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Aldi - 5% Mince Beef, 250 g

258

1

10

42

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


258

1

10

42

0

0



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 0.5 scoop 50g

89

20

1

2

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


504

71

7

39

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,156

148

41

286

1,636

21



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

544

122

19

-16

664

57




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry

work out today will be this

*MONDAY:*





DB SHOULDER PRESS SUPER SET WITH SIDE RAISES 3 X 15

REAR DELT RAISES SUPER SET WITH FRONT RAISES 3 X 15

HAMMER PRESS SUPER SET WITH CABLE FLYS 3 X 15

DB BENCH PRESS SUPERSET WITH LOW CABLE FLYS 3 X 15

ROPE PUSH DOWN SUPERSET WITH BAR PUSH DOWN 4 X 15

ABS


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@BoomTime looking very good buddy.

You seem to be very up and down to me, one minute you're doing this with the diet then the next minute your changing... Same with DNP etc... Is this just because your assessing your physique day by day or because you aren't happy / can't make your mind up etc?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> @BoomTime looking very good buddy.
> 
> You seem to be very up and down to me, one minute you're doing this with the diet then the next minute your changing... Same with DNP etc... Is this just because your assessing your physique day by day or because you aren't happy / can't make your mind up etc?


 I posted the reasons a few pages back but ill recap for you

I am going on holiday in 2 weeks time to the domincan republic so i wanted to get in show ready condition (or about 1 week out) as i go on holiday (hence the dnp blasts to shed fat fast) so that when i come back from holiday and i am 3 weeks out i have some time to play with if i over do it on holiday (I know i wont but just in case) and also so i look my best on the beach of course.

does that make sense mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I posted the reasons a few pages back but ill recap for you
> 
> I am going on holiday in 2 weeks time to the domincan republic so i wanted to get in show ready condition (or about 1 week out) as i go on holiday (hence the dnp blasts to shed fat fast) so that when i come back from holiday and i am 3 weeks out i have some time to play with if i over do it on holiday (I know i wont but just in case) and also so i look my best on the beach of course.
> 
> does that make sense mate?


 Yes mate it does. What a s**t time to go on holiday right in the middle of prep haha.... Holidays are for chilling out and letting the body rest :lol:

where are you going in Dom rep? Just about to book 2 weeks in the breathless resort I think


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Yes mate it does. What a s**t time to go on holiday right in the middle of prep haha.... Holidays are for chilling out and letting the body rest :lol:
> 
> where are you going in Dom rep? Just about to book 2 weeks in the breathless resort I think


 that is the point in coming in earlier, so i can still have a few drinks and cheat meal. I never drink heavily or eat s**t on holiday anyway, I don't see the point in spending all that money and hard graft in the gym just to go on holiday and have a hangover in the sun, not be able to do anything and look like crap lol. There is an awesome gym so I will be training as normal, I will be much more active playing volleyball etc so I can eat more and I will weigh everyday and If I am going to over or looking bad Ill scale back. I always come back looking better than I went to be honest anyway.

We are going to chic punta cana! looks mental, new hotel looks the tits

I have been the dom rep about 6 times and i love the place


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all,.

yesterday was legs, managed to get a good workout despite the dnp and very low cals, great pump. I am now down 8.2 lbs again in 4 days, lightest I have ever been now, looking dryer and tighter by the day, skin on my calves is becoming non existent

workout was as follows.

*TUESDAY*





1 WARM UP SET ON LEG EXTENSIONS AND LYING LEG CURLS

HACK SQUAT 6 X 6 SUPER SET WITH STANDING CALVE RAISES 6 X 20

LEG EXTENSIONS FORWARD 3 X 15

LEG EXTENSIONS BACK 3 X 15

LYING LEG CURLS 4 X 15

DB STIFF LEG DEADLIFT 4 X 15

OPTIONAL ABS

this was my legs yesterday morning after fasted cardio for 45 mins and on dnp so very flat










food for today is below.





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 3
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 60 g

223

38

4

7

2

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 400 g

612

0

14

121

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


835

38

18

128

2

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 0.5 scoop 50g

89

20

1

2

0

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


504

71

7

39

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,136

149

37

290

1,638

14



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

564

121

23

-20

662

64




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry

tonights work out looks like this

*WEDNESDAY*





LONG BAR STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN SUPERSET WITH LAT PULL DOWN 4 X 15

CLOSE GRIP ROW SUPERSET WITH UNDER ARM PULL DOWN 4 X 15

BICEP CABLE CURL SUPERSET WITH REVERSE GRIP CURL 3 X 15

HAMMER CURL SUPERSET WITH DB BICEP CURL 3 X 15

BB SHRUGS SUPERSET WITH BEHIND SM SHURGS 4 X 15


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking incredibly lean, impressive to say the least. Gotta feeling you'll smash your competition!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Looking incredibly lean, impressive to say the least. Gotta feeling you'll smash your competition!!


 Thanks mate, means a lot. Still got 6.5 weeks to go so hoping to bring a nice dry very conditioned package to the stage to make up for the lack of size


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate, means a lot. Still got 6.5 weeks to go so hoping to bring a nice dry very conditioned package to the stage to make up for the lack of size


 I am jealous to think how dry you'll get, you look very dry now.

One plus about being ready so early I guess is that you're not going to have to do anything too drastic in coming weeks, like frantically dropping cals to make weight etc.

Big respect!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> I am jealous to think how dry you'll get, you look very dry now.
> 
> One plus about being ready so early I guess is that you're not going to have to do anything too drastic in coming weeks, like frantically dropping cals to make weight etc.
> 
> Big respect!


 That is the idea,

Go on holiday in nearly show condtion and then I can enjoy my self.

Then when I get back I have 2.5 weeks to show so I can just cruise into it and adjust things the week before peak week, probs be like 120-150 carb trace fats and high protein, double cardio etc. Depending on where I am.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all

another good workout last night, still managed to get an all mighty pump despire such low carbs and dnp, literally painful

looking the best I ever have now, my skin is becoming very thin and quite see through like, especially in my calves, chest and biceps, down another 1.2 lbs today so thats 7.6 down in 5 days.

food for today is below. still very low, there are some more carbs coming in in the way off fruit mind you

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, July 28, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


118

0

1

28

300

0



Meal 3
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 60 g

223

38

4

7

2

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


606

38

13

83

2

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Go nutrition - Cream of rice, 0.5 scoop 50g

89

20

1

2

0

0



Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


504

71

7

39

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 350 g

214

36

3

6

0

8



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


597

36

12

82

0

8






 
Totals

2,025

149

33

273

1,938

14



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

675

121

27

-3

362

64




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todays work out looks like this

*THURSDAY*





SM SHOULDER PRESS SUPER SET WITH SIDE RAISES 4 X 15

REAR RAISES SUPER SET WITH FRONT RAISES 4 X 15

CABLE FLYS SUPERSET WITH HAMMER PRESS 3 X 15

DB BENCH PRESS SUPER SET WITH LOW CABLE RAISES 3 X 15

BAR PUSH DOWN SUPERSET WITH REVERSE GRIP PUSH DOWN 4 X 15

AB WHEEL X 4


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Last night's workout was pretty tough. Still got a huge pump and managed to get everything done.

Had a bit of a refeed last night 400g carbs. Woke up 5lbs lighter!!! Lightest I have ever been 175 now. The goal was 180 by next Wednesday so smashed that already. Dropped 16lbs In 5 days!!! Will keep dnp in until Tuesday as planned and then slowly carb up for holiday.

Food for today is the same as yesterday.

I will post up tonight's workout when I get back to my desk.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Last night's workout was pretty tough. Still got a huge pump and managed to get everything done.
> 
> ...


 You're doing incredible!

ive always been hesitant of using Dnp given that I work in an office and the ac isn't always the coolest. But this journal is seriously making me reconsider. Might help me shift the final 2-4% bf I need to shift.

I'm sat at about 8-10%, eating 1980 cals a day, 30mins Liss cardio fasted in the am, and 30post workout in the pm. Just hearing your results makes me think whether as an alternative to Clen, I should do a low dose run of Dnp. Your results are amazing!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you running t3 or clen or planning to for this prep?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Are you running t3 or clen or planning to for this prep?


 I read he takes 50mcg t3 before his first meal in am.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> You're doing incredible!
> 
> ive always been hesitant of using Dnp given that I work in an office and the ac isn't always the coolest. But this journal is seriously making me reconsider. Might help me shift the final 2-4% bf I need to shift.
> 
> I'm sat at about 8-10%, eating 1980 cals a day, 30mins Liss cardio fasted in the am, and 30post workout in the pm. Just hearing your results makes me think whether as an alternative to Clen, I should do a low dose run of Dnp. Your results are amazing!


 I would highly recommend it for that purpose mate. Sides are not even that bad at 250. At 500 they are more so but easily bareable. I work in an office top and just out the fan on when needed. Take the dose all at once before bed and you sweat mostly in the night and the tiredness wears off by gym time. It kicks back in when you work out but are still able to smash it.

This is my legs. No pump no filter completely relaxed.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I would highly recommend it for that purpose mate. Sides are not even that bad at 250. At 500 they are more so but easily bareable. I work in an office top and just out the fan on when needed. Take the dose all at once before bed and you sweat mostly in the night and the tiredness wears off by gym time. It kicks back in when you work out but are still able to smash it.
> 
> This is my legs. No pump no filter completely relaxed.
> 
> View attachment 133658


 Sold.

Will get some, 250 was the dose I was going to look to run.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

so last friday i had a very good PT who trains at my gym do my bf with calipers and came out at 8.1. I had him do the same test in exactly the same places a week later (friday just gone - he uses a tape measure to make sure points are taken from the same place) and one week later on dnp and i am 6.0 on the nose.

not bad progress in 7 days! still feeling pretty normal, tired and run down, some days i have brain fog some i dont but you get this in prep anyway, 4 more days on dnp left to go,

had some pictures taken at the gym yesterday so will post those shortly,

todays work out is just a full body repletion workout to make sure everything is depleted for the next few days and to tap into some more stubborn fat stores.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> morning all.
> 
> so last friday i had a very good PT who trains at my gym do my bf with calipers and came out at 8.1. I had him do the same test in exactly the same places a week later (friday just gone - he uses a tape measure to make sure points are taken from the same place) and one week later on dnp and i am 6.0 on the nose.
> 
> ...


 I'd be interested in the full body workout you are doing for depletion (sorry if you have posted it before)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all,

slept like crap last night after a bit of a refeed, was up every hour pretty much with a dry throat and sweating like crazy, so feeling really tired and run down today, manged to get my fasted cardio done for 50 mins. I did take an mt2 jab this morning as I forgot last night and they always make me feel crap so its not a good combo to be honest, going to have a nap in the car at lunch lol.

last few days of dnp today, tomorrow and last dose weds night, then will wait until sunday/monday to have a high day as i fly on the monday. i must of crammed in about 8k calories yesterday and my weight has not changed at all! hoping to hit 175 this week i was 176 befpre refeed so another lb would be nice, will maybe be more though

training today is

*MONDAY:*





DB SHOULDER PRESS SUPER SET WITH SIDE RAISES 3 X 15

REAR DELT RAISES SUPER SET WITH FRONT RAISES 3 X 15

HAMMER PRESS SUPER SET WITH CABLE FLYS 3 X 15

DB BENCH PRESS SUPERSET WITH LOW CABLE FLYS 3 X 15

ROPE PUSH DOWN SUPERSET WITH BAR PUSH DOWN 4 X 15

ABS

diet for today is below, another very low day, for the next few days infact.

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Monday, August 1, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


118

0

1

28

300

0



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


680

51

14

85

3

1



Meal 4
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


415

51

6

37

303

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g

383

0

9

76

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


680

51

14

85

3

1






 
Totals

2,043

156

35

266

1,609

6



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

657

114

25

4

691

72




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all,

been a bit quite again, work is bloody manic at the moment and I am travelling around alot so the time i get left i have been concentration on training etc

things are going great, I hav elost another 5lbs and I am now sat at 6% and 176 lbs, never been this lean, still carrying water but going to shed some of that this week with 10l a day using the week before holiday a bit like a peak week, skin is getting thinner by the day, new veins popping up every where

legs out of bed first thing, 2nd pic is after 8k calorie








of high fat and high carbs


























diet is still very low, will be increasing food sunday monday and tuesday carbing up and filling out for holiday


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What are your plans for the carb up? Also what food sources?

Great, detailed log btw mate :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> What are your plans for the carb up? Also what food sources?
> 
> Great, detailed log btw mate :thumb


 sorry mate been in the dominican republic for ten days so not been updating.

just normal carb sources, bagels, cereal, rice, and pots, same as i use all the time as my digestive system likes the same things and it can flare up from any little change.

had an amazing time on holiday, managed to stay on track most days but had 3 or 4 days where i just did not count anything, i was playing volleyball most days and still hitting the gym so all is good, 3.5 weeks left now to dial everything in, doing another 7 days of dnp now i am back and a final refeed after a full body workout at atlas gym in milton keynes this weekend.

some pics from hols.



























































































landed yesterday at 6 am, diet starts again today.

hit the gym again last night, just smashed 6 sets of leg extensions, 6 sets of hack squat and standing calve raises and 6 sets in lying leg curls just to ease back into it as i was so jet lagged. Managed 45 mins fasted cardio this morning, that will be going up to 50 mins as of tomorrow and 60 mins until peak week, with 20mins after workouts every day.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesus, looking awesome, how far out are you? What comp you doing?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Jesus, looking awesome, how far out are you? What comp you doing?


 3 weeks out tomorrow. Midlands championships 11th September


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Little update.

Since been back from my holiday I have been hitting little bits of everything in the gym as my routine has been messed up. Back to normal again on Monday. Diet is set to 150 carbs minimal fats and 250 protein. Double cardio will start Monday.

Going to atlas fitness in mk tomorrow for a huge ridiculous full body depletion workout before hitting up 5 guys for my final refeed. I have dropped 9lbs since been back from.hokisay and a lb lighter than I was when I left at 6%

Will post up the workout and food consumed tomorrow


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

Just read from page 1 to here, great progress thread buddy.

You really rate the Taylor made stuff then? And the DNP.. are you running any t3 along side?

Whats yoru hormones like currently then and macros? cheers keep it up.. im 4 weeks out myself!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> Just read from page 1 to here, great progress thread buddy.
> 
> You really rate the Taylor made stuff then? And the DNP.. are you running any t3 along side?
> 
> Whats yoru hormones like currently then and macros? cheers keep it up.. im 4 weeks out myself!


 I do mate yes, it is very good. Not for the faint hearted but used correctly its effects are insane.

Test is 400, tren is 400 and mast is 1g, 100mg winnie ed.

what show are you doing?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.,

Had a great weekend,

Yesterday me the misses, the boy and a close friend went to MK, the boy and the misses went to soft play while me and my mate smashed an hour and a half full body workout with 1015 reps! yes overkill I know but I wanted to earn my last refeed at 5 guys.

Trained at atlas fitness, mega gym, proper grotty spit and sore dust old school gym with loads of kit.

I used ad designs matador with my pre workout meal and by god it did its job, i could not loose the pump the whole time we trained and the ad ravounes works really well for me, i had to go to the bathroom twice before i got home after the burger fries and shake.














































3 weeks out now, I am 1lb lighter than when i went away at 6% bf so hoping i can drop another percent or so in the next 3 weeks.

diet today is below. feeling exhuasted today after the mad workout, but going to smash some legs later anyway and then my 2nd cardio session for the day after.

*
our Food Diary For:
*

Monday, August 22, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Meal 2
 
Morrison's Value - Tuna Chunks In Brine, 120 g (drained)

118

0

1

28

300

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


118

0

1

28

300

0



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

51

12

69

3

1



Meal 4
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

51

12

69

3

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

51

12

69

3

1






 
Totals

2,077

156

37

266

1,309

6



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

623

114

23

4

991

72




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry

i liked the anabolic designs stuff so much i ordered another 2 bottles of matador and ravenous and some raging full and h20 remove


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> I do mate yes, it is very good. Not for the faint hearted but used correctly its effects are insane.
> 
> Test is 400, tren is 400 and mast is 1g, 100mg winnie ed.
> 
> what show are you doing?


 Thanks for the reply bro. Are you using any caber or AI?

What dosage of DNP are you taking currently, and what pre cautions do you take like supps/water intake etc

I am just under 6 weeks out from the PCA UK Open


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> Thanks for the reply bro. Are you using any caber or AI?
> 
> What dosage of DNP are you taking currently, and what pre cautions do you take like supps/water intake etc
> 
> I am just under 6 weeks out from the PCA UK Open


 Aromasin 12.5 mg every other day.

250 at the minute. Want to drop below 80kg to get down another 1 or 2% bf do will run 500 for a few days when my new dnp turns up and then have a week of carbs at 150 and then it's peak week.

I drink about 6l a day anyway so just that vitamin c green tea and normal vitamins etc. Nothing special it's not needed ime. I do take electrolytes after my cardio though.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Amazing leg session last night.

5 X 25 on leg extension. Working up to 72kg

Then 3 sets of 10 at full stack

Then 5 X 25 hamstring curls

5 X 5 hack squat ended up doing 6 sets working 120 to 240kg lol

Steamed and standing calve raises 4 x 25 snd then decline abs. Good pump and sweat my ass off.

Self doubt set in yesterday for the first time and it set in hard so instead of taking a day off or complaining I went to the gym and worked harder than normal. This was the result lol.


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Aromasin 12.5 mg every other day.
> 
> 250 at the minute. Want to drop below 80kg to get down another 1 or 2% bf do will run 500 for a few days when my new dnp turns up and then have a week of carbs at 150 and then it's peak week.
> 
> I drink about 6l a day anyway so just that vitamin c green tea and normal vitamins etc. Nothing special it's not needed ime. I do take electrolytes after my cardio though.


 What category are you entering at your show, classic?

what DNP are you switching to bro? I tried ordering from TM the other day but payment options have been removed from website lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> Thanks for the reply bro. Are you using any caber or AI?
> 
> What dosage of DNP are you taking currently, and what pre cautions do you take like supps/water intake etc
> 
> I am just under 6 weeks out from the PCA UK Open


 Where's this being held mate? May come and spectate as pca events are said to be awesome


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Where's this being held mate? May come and spectate as pca events are said to be awesome


 Its in the birmingham town hall, its ukbff though not pca mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> What category are you entering at your show, classic?
> 
> what DNP are you switching to bro? I tried ordering from TM the other day but payment options have been removed from website lol


 I am doing the beginners class


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

morning all.

yesterday was chest, shoulders and triceps. had a really good session again, good pump despite the extra low cals.

incline db press, 2 x 25kg x 15, 2 x 27 x 15, 1 x 35 kg x 12

cable flys high and low, 25kg x 4 x 15

hammer press, 4 x 100kg x 12

smith press, 4 x 12 40kg

side raises 4 x 10kg last set drop set

rope push downs 4 x 12, 35kg

had to cut it short as i was off to the cinema to watch suicide squad, but did enough.

feeling very fatigued and tired today, not sure why but its all part of the process i guess and i am just keeping my head down and plugging on.

food today will be 200g carbs i think based on how i am feeling, 250 pro and 40 fats (i had some peanut butter with breakfast to help with brain function as i was a zombie lol)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

It was pulled last night. Had a great workout

5 X 15 straight arm pull down 50 and 55kg

Seated close row 4 x 12 60 to 70 kg

Lat pull down 4 x 12 14 plates

Bicep curls strict 4 x 12

Hammer curls 4 x 12

High cable curls

Barbell shrug

Pics this morning. Still so flat and watery but drying out.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> It was pulled last night. Had a great workout
> 
> 5 X 15 straight arm pull down 50 and 55kg
> 
> ...


 Looking great mate even if you say flat and watery. You'll fill it very well when the Dnp etc leaves the system, as I assume this is the reason for feeling flat and watery?

im day 4 on 250mg Dnp now, just got increased sweats, especially if anything sugary is consumed. Down 4lbs on scales though, so things are going right direction. Skin is a lot thinner on calves and lower abs.

Had to buy a fan for work, didn't want to explain reasons for profuse sweats haha.

keep up hard work!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

cant seem to update the log guys sorry, will upload update pics etc as soon as the site is sorted


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

update pics, 10 days out, diet is the same every day pretty much as below, trinaing is still going well, weights are not far off where they were at the start, down to 85% of the weight.

feeling dead and like i am just floating about at the moment

going to do a small carb up tomorrow or sat as taking me into peak week flat and fatigued is a bad idea, i am already flat and drying out by the day so no need for massive changes


















































































*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, September 1, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

 mg


Sugar

g

 
Medium - Eggs, 3 egg

180

0

12

18

180

0



Morrisons - Flat Iron Steak, 250 g

340

0

13

56

1

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


520

0

25

74

181

0



Meal 2
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


306

0

7

60

0

0



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 300 g

183

31

3

5

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


489

31

10

65

0

7



Meal 4
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 300 g

183

31

3

5

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


489

31

10

65

0

7



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Flahavan's - Organic Jumbo Oats, 80 g

297

51

5

9

3

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g

306

0

7

60

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


603

51

12

69

3

1






 
Totals

2,407

113

64

333

184

15



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

293

157

-4

-63

2,116

63




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> update pics, 10 days out, diet is the same every day pretty much as below, trinaing is still going well, weights are not far off where they were at the start, down to 85% of the weight.
> 
> feeling dead and like i am just floating about at the moment
> 
> ...


 Looking insane pal. Keep gliding through it as you say you are!

Now tell me, where did you get those Ben and Jerry flavours from? They aren't in my usual asda or tescos in Oxford area.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Looking insane pal. Keep gliding through it as you say you are!
> 
> Now tell me, where did you get those Ben and Jerry flavours from? They aren't in my usual asda or tescos in Oxford area.


 tescos mate, the misses got me them today (the 3 on their own)

the others are from morrisons, i havbe a huge stash for the week after show lol

i am going to be hitting double gym sessions and still doing fasted cardio for the week after show to use the calories up, then i am taking a few days off to rest completely, then i will be going back to a deficit for another 2 weeks to get as lean as possible before starting my reverse diet and power pct/baby making protocol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> tescos mate, the misses got me them today (the 3 on their own)
> 
> the others are from morrisons, i havbe a huge stash for the week after show lol
> 
> i am going to be hitting double gym sessions and still doing fasted cardio for the week after show to use the calories up, then i am taking a few days off to rest completely, then i will be going back to a deficit for another 2 weeks to get as lean as possible before starting my reverse diet and power pct/baby making protocol


 I'm sending my missus on the hunt to the tescos now. These will be held for when I finish my cut.

ive just upped my Dnp to 500mg, other than feeling hot, light headed, and damp clammy skin, it isn't as bad as I had thought it would be.

I am noticing water retention though.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> I'm sending my missus on the hunt to the tescos now. These will be held for when I finish my cut.
> 
> ive just upped my Dnp to 500mg, other than feeling hot, light headed, and damp clammy skin, it isn't as bad as I had thought it would be.
> 
> I am noticing water retention though.


 I found that you just sort of got on with it and the fact the scales changed so much every day made it easily worth while.

cravings get very strong though so watch out for that.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 134926
> 
> 
> View attachment 134928


 Looking shredded mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got a few tops from that mmm. Look bloody good. See if they hang off my shoulders, haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Just got a few tops from that mmm. Look bloody good. See if they hang off my shoulders, haha


 they are really good mate, i have ordered loads from them now.

things are going well, my glutes have started to come in now.

i wasnt going to do any cardio this week but i am thinking about adding in 3 sessions during the depletion days to dry and get that last bit of fat off the glutes and the backs of my legs, will just be 20 minutes or so fasted before my fasted workouts and then maybe 20 minutes at night if i have anything in the tank.

fingers crossed it all comes together for show day.

the plan for this week is as follows

50g carbs mwf

depletion workouts fasted

then fasted full body workout thursday, 2 sets of 2 exercises each muscle and then start the carb load, 500g going in thursday, then around 300-400 friday, depending on how i look, and then 200-300 saturday, again depending on how i am looking

9l of water everyday and then cut it at 6pm saturday, small bottle of white wine just before bed.

sundays food will be small bites of chicken and oats with some peanut butter and then some haribo before going on stage as i find the maoio strips for some reason give me insanse veins and pumps after eating about 3.

i will not be eating much on the day as i tend to bloat easy and dont want to risk it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> they are really good mate, i have ordered loads from them now.
> 
> things are going well, my glutes have started to come in now.
> 
> ...


 Peak week seems on point, very similar to the one my pro mate gave me.

Carb wise I was (as was he) only allowed sweet potato. I usually love the stuff, but I'm sure you can imagine the volume required to get 600g of carbs in when carb loading.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Peak week seems on point, very similar to the one my pro mate gave me.
> 
> Carb wise I was (as was he) only allowed sweet potato. I usually love the stuff, but I'm sure you can imagine the volume required to get 600g of carbs in when carb loading.


 II am sticking to the same carb sources as i have been using everyday, as my stomach likes predictability when it comes to digestion. i bloat of the most random of things


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> II am sticking to the same carb sources as i have been using everyday, as my stomach likes predictability when it comes to digestion. i bloat of the most random of things


 Does the ravenous you mention work wonders?

tempted to get some, just seems expensive if no better than reg digestive enzymes.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Does the ravenous you mention work wonders?
> 
> tempted to get some, just seems expensive if no better than reg digestive enzymes.


 Works very veyr well for me.

My mate owns the gym I work at so he gets it at trade and just charges me cost so its well worth it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Works very veyr well for me.
> 
> My mate owns the gym I work at so he gets it at trade and just charges me cost so its well worth it


 impressive shape mate and good log

almost let yourself down putting your supps on the five guys table tho, did cringe for a few mins.

keep it up

X


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

youre doing the same show! im doing mens physique - first time too


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MjSingh92 said:


> youre doing the same show! im doing mens physique - first time too


 ah nice one, another guy from here that we know, maybe i will see you around on show day then


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> ah nice one, another guy from here that we know, maybe i will see you around on show day then


 definitely man! im on after 4pm i believe...not long to go now! Cant wait to get a cheat meal !


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

MjSingh92 said:


> definitely man! im on after 4pm i believe...not long to go now! Cant wait to get a cheat meal !


 What you boys having for your cheats after the show?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> definitely man! im on after 4pm i believe...not long to go now! Cant wait to get a cheat meal !


 Lmao every post I've saw you make for the last month has been about food/cheat meals. I sense an eating disorder on the horizon after this show is over.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What you boys having for your cheats after the show?


 5 guys, 6 donuts and then cheesecake when I get home

Then a whole week of relaxed eating but double cardio and double gym sessions to make up for it. Then a few days off before starting a slowreverse diet.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What you boys having for your cheats after the


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 134997


 Getting grainy!


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Lmao every post I've saw you make for the last month has been about food/cheat meals. I sense an eating disorder on the horizon after this show is over.





TITO said:


> What you boys having for your cheats after the show?


 HAHA mate, you are not wrong. these last few weeks ive gone crazy. The only thing getting me through is the idea of all the food after! I have already ordered a load of american cereals to snack on after the show!

After the show im going for a tandoori mixed grill, some curry, naan bread...then more sugary sweets (krispy kreme) on the way back to Manchester...
Monday ill have more sugary cereals and junk probably with a protein shake in morning....will probably go train legs, then a massive pizza blowout and ice cream afterwards....
Tuesday ill go back to diet mode (cardio etc.) as ill be 8 days out from ZANTE 

Although i do think once the food hits me and i bloat up n feel like s**t il stop...All that really isnt that bad is it...?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> HAHA mate, you are not wrong. these last few weeks ive gone crazy. The only thing getting me through is the idea of all the food after! I have already ordered a load of american cereals to snack on after the show!
> 
> After the show im going for a tandoori mixed grill, some curry, naan bread...then more sugary sweets (krispy kreme) on the way back to Manchester...
> Monday ill have more sugary cereals and junk probably with a protein shake in morning....will probably go train legs, then a massive pizza blowout and ice cream afterwards....
> ...


 Nah that's not too bad but I've seen a few people get carried away after shows and binge eat for weeks because their appetites have been insane afterwards, enjoy yourself but try not to go over the top or you'll end up looking bloofy.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Nah that's not too bad but I've seen a few people get carried away after shows and binge eat for weeks because their appetites have been insane afterwards, enjoy yourself but try not to go over the top or you'll end up looking bloofy.


 Yeah like, i am giving myself until Monday night ...Tuesday morning will be back on that cardio!

But youre right, my obsession with food has gotten out of hand lol...

Question is...which pizza joint you recommend i hit...Pizza Hut, Papa Johns or Dominos?
Also - Ben & Jerrys or Haagen Dasz?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What you boys having for your cheats after the


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 135013


 Looking ace mate!!!

whats your method for getting all hair of your Adonis like body!!?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Effing peeled mate looking nasty in the side relaxed! And I've never said that about a side relaxed before!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Effing peeled mate looking nasty in the side relaxed! And I've never said that about a side relaxed before!


 Thanks man. It was my weakest pose but I've got the hang of it now.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Looking ace mate!!!
> 
> whats your method for getting all hair of your Adonis like body!!?


 Hair removal cream mate and the get the misses to shave any bits that get missed.

I always go spotty if I wet shave


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks man. It was my weakest pose but I've got the hang of it now.


 Imo you could still push your chest forward quite a bit more with your rear arm mate. Would make quite a bit of difference


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Imo you could still push your chest forward quite a bit more with your rear arm mate. Would make quite a bit of difference


 Yeah need to bring the chest round more and keep hips in same place and not lean back so much. Practise makes perfect....or so they say


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Yeah need to bring the chest round more and keep hips in same place and not lean back so much. Practise makes perfect....or so they say


 It's actually really hard to get it spot on without a mirror though isn't it? I've been working on that but still hit and miss.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> It's actually really hard to get it spot on without a mirror though isn't it? I've been working on that but still hit and miss.


 You are exactly right, line it up in the mirror and then face front when everything is right, Then you sort of just feel it,


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> Yeah like, i am giving myself until Monday night ...Tuesday morning will be back on that cardio!
> 
> But youre right, my obsession with food has gotten out of hand lol...
> 
> ...


 Feel bad for you man, it must be sh1tty not having a clue how to diet and restricting yourself unnecessarily.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> Feel bad for you man, it must be sh1tty not having a clue how to diet and restricting yourself unnecessarily.


 oh dear. Shutup.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> oh dear. Shutup.


 That's how I'd reply if everything I knew was bollocks too, enjoying your eating disorder fam?


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> That's how I'd reply if everything I knew was bollocks too, enjoying your eating disorder fam?


 im enjoying ignoring your stupid ass.........


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

MjSingh92 said:


> im enjoying ignoring your stupid ass.........


 Doing a good job replying then. Anyway, don't want to ruin this fellas log, if you want a free coach for 3 months, give me a PM, I'll fix your eating disorder, teach you how to diet and you'll have the knowledge for life then.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

naturalguy said:


> Doing a good job replying then. Anyway, don't want to ruin this fellas log, if you want a free coach for 3 months, give me a PM, I'll fix your eating disorder, teach you how to diet and you'll have the knowledge for life then.


 hahahaha BEG>


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good fella


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs this morning.

Before any water or food.No cardio


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> they are really good mate, i have ordered loads from them now.
> 
> things are going well, my glutes have started to come in now.
> 
> ...


 bro, any recommendations on which wine ? im s**t with wines lol...been told to get a dry white too but where which is best?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MjSingh92 said:


> bro, any recommendations on which wine ? im s**t with wines lol...been told to get a dry white too but where which is best?


 as dry as you can get


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

hair removal last night no ****










oats and jam for the win


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

hi guys,

i ccame 2nd today with an invite to the british. i brought the most condtioned package to stage but got beaten on size by liam, and hats off to him he looked great and large, fair play brother, i just wasnt what the judges were looking for on the day.

here are some pics of the night before and morning of show ect.



























































































so happy right now, going to enjoy a few days of eating what ever, still trinaing doubel sessions to make up for extra food, then take a few days of and consider my next move


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well done mate you smashed it, condition is unbelievable


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You were good up there mate! Liam just had the size to knock you down. Who invited him? Anyway.

Great second mate. Enjoy the food come back bigger and just as lean!

Missed you by a whisker think you saw a Five Guys!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Was great to meet you mate and I was convinced the win was yours. Your condition surpassed mine and was impressive by any standard, I didnt see many if any others in your condition on the day.

I will say I was disappointed with the organisation of it and being told the show starts at 1 to then show up at 12.50 and find the 2nd class already on stage was a shambles.

Well done mate.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

@BoomTime incredible conditioning, your hard work truly came through! Enjoy the refeed treats and family time!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

i will be doing the british so its all on now to improve a little bit on 4 weeks (i will come in fuller this time)

i would be silly not to do it. I am up there for the weekend anyway to watch @Dark sim on the sunday and the begginers are on at 10 so no nasty dehydraton the whole day 

3 days of relaxed eating and back to the grind baby!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i ccame 2nd today with an invite to the british. i brought the most condtioned package to stage but got beaten on size by liam, and hats off to him he looked great and large, fair play brother, i just wasnt what the judges were looking for on the day.
> 
> ...


 Epic conditioning, congrats on 2nd place. The dedication you guys put in is amazing


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

smashed it mate, well done! enjoy the treats haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Prep for the British starts today after having a few days off the diet (not training)

I will be starting a new log for this 3.5 weeks prep shortly


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm hesitant to give out advice as you can teach us all a thing or two about conditioning that's for sure mate. All I will say is I think you can cruise into this show without doing anything too extreme. Maybe even slowly up carbs or lower cardio for the next week. Just a thought :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm hesitant to give out advice as you can teach us all a thing or two about conditioning that's for sure mate. All I will say is I think you can cruise into this show without doing anything too extreme. Maybe even slowly up carbs or lower cardio for the next week. Just a thought :thumb


 Any advice is welcomes mate.

My plan is been looked over as we speak. I think you might be right though. I want to just get rid of this last bit of fat around my abs and then I can slow the cardio and up the carbs coming into the show,

I have looked over the winners from last year and none of them had even close to the condition I have (no offence, to anyone) so they like to sway on the side of size I think so If I spend two weeks cutting right down and then I can slowly fill out again, then deplete and load right up again


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Any advice is welcomes mate.
> 
> My plan is been looked over as we speak. I think you might be right though. I want to just get rid of this last bit of fat around my abs and then I can slow the cardio and up the carbs coming into the show,
> 
> I have looked over the winners from last year and none of them had even close to the condition I have (no offence, to anyone) so they like to sway on the side of size I think so If I spend two weeks cutting right down and then I can slowly fill out again, then deplete and load right up again


 Well just recently I've heard two somewhat contradictory phrases from two different people at a decent level in the sport. These were: 'nothing beats conditioning' and 'backs and legs win shows'. Make of that what you will.

IMO a high standard of conditioning should always be encouraged and subsequently rewarded.


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well done mate and good luck for the British ...


----------

